# Sieht nicht gut aus für FC



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

http://www.golem.de/0809/62685.html

Wen man den Artikel liest hört sich so an als ob die Firma fast pleite wäre und das aus bevorsteht. Sie versuchen noch zu retten was zu retten ist.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## osirismad (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich tu das mal als Schwarzseherei ab, wird schon nicht soooo schlimm sein wie sie behaupten. 

Ich hab vor in nächster Zeit zu AoC zurückzukehren und denke das sich AoC dann doch noch irgendwie halten kann. Hab von vielen Leuten gehört das es sich verbessert hat und nun besser zum spielen sei ^^ ... aber man wird dann ja eh sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg OsirisMad


----------



## -NiX- (16. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0809/62685.html
> 
> Wen man den Artikel liest hört sich so an als ob die Firma fast pleite wäre und das aus bevorsteht. Sie versuchen noch zu retten was zu retten ist.


Schonmal gesehen, wie *alt* diese Meldung ist? Das Thema ist schon dreizehn mal komplett durchgekaut und verdaut. Und das AoC nicht gut läuft, ist auch keine Neuigkeit.

Gruß...


----------



## EliteOrk (16. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn Funcom pleite geht, oder was auch immer, wird sich AoC ein anderer Vertreiber unter den Nagel reissen oder es wird f2p :>


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Schonmal gesehen, wie *alt* diese Meldung ist? Das Thema ist schon dreizehn mal komplett durchgekaut und verdaut. Und das AoC nicht gut läuft, ist auch keine Neuigkeit.
> 
> Gruß...


öhmm ja die Meldung ist ca 2 Wochen alt na und? 



EliteOrk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Funcom pleite geht, oder was auch immer, wird sich AoC ein anderer Vertreiber unter den Nagel reissen oder es wird f2p :>


Hmm auf die Möglichkeit bin ich nicht gekommen stimmt. Wäre eine Lösung um das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten.


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Coup de grâce (16. Oktober 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Funcom pleite geht, oder was auch immer, wird sich AoC ein anderer Vertreiber unter den Nagel reissen oder es wird f2p :>



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Smed von SOE noch nicht in den Startlöchern steht ...


----------



## trippleass gnom (18. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube die ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff.  "Raus aus der Aktie, das ganze hat keine Zukunft mehr." nun ist funcom nur noch ein sogenannter "pennystock". 

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/FUNCOM-Aktie

wenn es ganz übel kommt werden natürlich auch die server stillgelegt und wenn sich kein investor findet haben wir nur noch eine schachtel müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

es könnte wohl noch jemanden geben, der investiert in das ganze und lässt die server weiterlaufen, aber weiterentwicklung??? ich glaube kaum, dass da jemand ernsthafte weiterentwicklung betreiben wird. das macht funcom auch jetzt schon nicht mehr. die wissen genau, dass nur noch das melken der zahlungswilligen sie retten kann - natürlich nur bei möglichst niedrigen kosten. also null weiterentwicklung und massig propaganda - sonst ist nix mit funcom mehr. 

wer sich weiter wie eine melkkuh ausnehmen lassen will, ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (19. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0809/62685.html
> 
> ...




Das letzte Mal als ich den AoC Account aktiviert war ( bis Mitte Septermber )- war auf meinem Server noch viel los. Klar das die Kosten reduzieren wollen. Und für Spieler hat das nur Vorteile auf einem vollen Server zu landen. 

Also ich sehe AoC nicht in Gefahr. Ob die intern Kosten reduzieren müssen - kann ich natürlich nciht sagen. 


Also ich muß sagen : Wenn diese Serverzusammenlegung nicht negativ durch die Presse gehen würde - hätte auch andere mmos schon Server zusammen gelegt. 

Ich finde auch das gut.


----------



## corpescrust (19. Oktober 2008)

Server zusammen legen ist immer ein Schritt der mit schlechter Publicity verbunden ist.

Blizzard sträubt sich schon seit Jahren dagegen und versucht mit Kostenlosen Char Transfers diesem Problem aus dem Wege zu gehen.
Eigentlich ist das zusammen legen der nahliegendste  und effektivste Schritt um das Problem Geisterserver zu beheben.

Eigentlich eine mutige und richtige Entscheidung.
Aber sie kommt von FC, wir wissen ja alle was manche Hassprediger hier im Forum gerne aus solchen Sachen machen.


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

Es ist aber nicht der einfachste Schritt. Ich denk mal da gehört viel mehr dazu als nur einen Character auf ein Anderen Server zu Transferrieren.

Und Ja es stimmt es kommt schlecht Rüber wenn man hört Server werden zusammen gelegt. Aber wenn man sich das mal überlegt eigendlich Logisch.

Bei Blizzard würde es so aus sehen als wenn die die Server wieder füllen würden mit den Servern Wechsel. Oder Leeren. Und dann den Server Stillschweigend Herunter zu fahren.


----------



## Stivim2001 (20. Oktober 2008)

@ Tiegars

sag mal must du eigendlich immer versuchen Aoc in jedem Forum Schlecht zu machen.., ich finde das Funcom das schon richtig macht und kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Pleite gehen.


----------



## Thorad (20. Oktober 2008)

Titus PvPler sind auf Aries willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kenne Leute die fangen wieder mit AoC an, da sie sehen was sich getan hat (Client-0technisch z. Die derzeitigen Alternativen sind zwar auch sehr gut, aber AoC versprüht seinen ganz eigenen Charme, abseits von Betrug und Flamerei. Wer auf einen einen Open PvP Server gespielt hat, weiß wie schmutzig AoC ist, und zwar im positiven Sinne. Der Typ hat dir deinen Questmob umgeknockt? Dafür wird der erst mal umgehauen! Der Healer/Tank war scheiße? Dann wird er umgehauen! Ich fr meinen Teil wurde gut unterhalten, was aber teilweise an den AoC-Spielern lag. Das Spiel könnte soviel, und ich denke, trotz geringer Abo-Zahlen kann man den Spiel noch den nötigen Schliff geben, damit es beständig bleibt. SW: Galaxys wurde bis jetzt auch nicht abgeschaltet, genauso wenig wie Vanguard.


----------



## Fonia (21. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Titus PvPler sind auf Aries willkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig stimm ich zu Age of conan ist für mich was ganz anderes es fühlt sich auch nicht umbedingt wie jedes andere MMO an und grad das tut gut.

Und ich denk auch das es sich mit Geringen Abo zahlen halten kann wie du schon erwähnt hast die anderen spiele schaffen es auch dazu kommt noch das nichtj edes spiel abo zahlen alla wow brauch. 

Wird schon alles werden und es macht (mir zumindest) spaß und mehr muss es nicht =)


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Und die Abonennten werden mit der Zeit wieder Mehr. Viele haben das spiel ja angefangen und aufgehört weil die das spiel reifen lassen wollen.
Und wenn das spiel noch etwas entwicklungs zeit hatte werden noch mehr Abonennten kommen.


----------



## Jorja (21. Oktober 2008)

keine sorge, aoc hat noch mindestens so viele user wie hdro, und das lebt schon lange. 
platz 600irgendwas in der verkaufsstatistik, was soll denn das bitte aussagen? dann guck mal, wo wow classic in der verkaufsstatistik liegt, dann reden wir weiter. mann, was für ein schwachsinniger artikel.... aber es muss ja auch leute geben, die den ohne hirn lesen.


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin,




Stivim2001 schrieb:


> @ Tiegars
> 
> sag mal must du eigendlich immer versuchen Aoc in jedem Forum Schlecht zu machen.., ich finde das Funcom das schon richtig macht und kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Pleite gehen.



Was heisst schlechtmachen? Ich habe nur den Link zu dem Artikel verlinkt und ein kleines Resume was ich daraus lese nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was du an meiner Post was Schlechtes interpretierst ist das deine Sache.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Und die Abonennten werden mit der Zeit wieder Mehr. Viele haben das spiel ja angefangen und aufgehört weil die das spiel reifen lassen wollen.
> Und wenn das spiel noch etwas entwicklungs zeit hatte werden noch mehr Abonennten kommen.



Deine Worte in Gottes Ohren.



Jorja schrieb:


> keine sorge, aoc hat noch mindestens so viele user wie hdro, und das lebt schon lange.
> platz 600irgendwas in der verkaufsstatistik, was soll denn das bitte aussagen? dann guck mal, wo wow classic in der verkaufsstatistik liegt, dann reden wir weiter. mann, was für ein schwachsinniger artikel.... aber es muss ja auch leute geben, die den ohne hirn lesen.



Auch zu dir ich habe nur wiedergegeben was der Artikel beschreibt. Ob  das nun das aus ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Meine Meinung ist dazu folgende.

Weniger Kunde weniger Kohle weniger Entwicklung ganz einfach. Das ist überall so wo keine Kohle reinkommt wird auch nicht mehr investiert da wäre jede Firma blöde würden sie das tun. Und die Leute jammern ja schon jetzt das die Updates zu lange gehen. 

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97750

Entweder hat FC zuwenige Entwickler oder sie haben ein teil schon abgezogen für ein neues Projekt. Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Ausserdem wird man im offiziellen Forum sehr shcnell mundtot gestellt wen man Dinge melden will die nicht richtig gelaufen sind:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97785


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Weniger Kunde weniger Kohle weniger Entwicklung ganz einfach. Das ist überall so wo keine Kohle reinkommt wird auch nicht mehr investiert da wäre jede Firma blöde würden sie das tun.



Spiel doch WoW, das hat 10 Millionen User!
Zehn Millionen! Das MUSS einfach gut sein, ausserdem gibt es da
(durch die riesige Menge an Leuten) perfekten Support und extrem
schnelle Weiterentwicklung.

Aber bitte Spiel es mit dem WoW Client, dann musst Du auch nicht
mehr hier im Forum rumstänkern.

Viel Spass dabei!

mit allergrösster Hochachtung,
erwo


----------



## Jorja (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Auch zu dir ich habe nur wiedergegeben was der Artikel beschreibt. Ob  das nun das aus ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Meine Meinung ist dazu folgende.



du willst es gar nicht kapieren oder? wieso sollte es das AUS sein nur weil die verkaufszahlen des spiels runtergehen? 
es geht um die abonnenten, und die sind noch immer vorhanden und zahlen brav. wenn man nach deiner meinung (und der vieler anderer) gehen würde, müsste hdro auch schon eingestellt worden sein, weil es von dem her vergleichbar ist mit aoc. 

aber es ist nicht das ultimative mainstream-mmo, und das ist es, was wir hier wollen.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2008)

Ob "aus" oder nicht, ist doch egal. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das Spiel "abgeschaltet" wird. Aber das AoC SO schnell SO enden könnte, hätte am Anfang wohl keiner gedacht. Vom absoluten Megahype zum geächteten Lowcost-Nischen-Produkt in Rekordzeit.


----------



## corpescrust (21. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ob "aus" oder nicht, ist doch egal. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das Spiel "abgeschaltet" wird. Aber das AoC SO schnell SO enden könnte, hätte am Anfang wohl keiner gedacht. Vom absoluten Megahype zum geächteten Lowcost-Nischen-Produkt in Rekordzeit.



Ich würde sagen es ist einfach Normalität eingekehrt.

Ich wage mal die These.
 Das wenn FC am Anfang ihrer Entwicklungszeit gesagt bekommen hätte,ihr werdet ca 200k User weltweit für AOC verzeichnen.
Damit währen sie absolut zufrieden gewesen.

Wie dem auch sei, AOC scheint Fortschritte zu machen.
Mit dem nächsten großen Update gönne ich mir auch einen erneuten Besuch in Hyborien.

Dann werde ich entscheiden Warhammer oder AOC .


----------



## Flooza (21. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es ist einfach Normalität eingekehrt.
> 
> Ich wage mal die These.
> Das wenn FC am Anfang ihrer Entwicklungszeit gesagt bekommen hätte,ihr werdet ca 200k User weltweit für AOC verzeichnen.
> ...


Ja, ein MMO gilt ja bereits ab 50.000 aktiven Usern als "erfolgreich", hab ich mal gelesen.

Dennoch ist es unterm Strich schade um so einen Titel wie "Age of Conan". Hab mir am Tag vor Release noch die Conan-Filme reingezogen und mich so drauf gefreut. Naja, wenn sich mein Groll auf FC gelegt hat und das Spiel noch ein paar gesunde Patches erlebt hat, werde ich irgendwann sicher auch nochmal reinschauen. Bis dahin liegt die UK Uncut in der Schublade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Flooza schrieb:


> Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, hat er nicht.


----------



## Flooza (21. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nein, hat er nicht.




wie heißt es so schön? Ironie setzt Intelligenz beim Empfänger voraus...


----------



## Volun (21. Oktober 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich wage mal die These.
> Das wenn FC am Anfang ihrer Entwicklungszeit gesagt bekommen hätte,ihr werdet ca 200k User weltweit für AOC verzeichnen.
> Damit währen sie absolut zufrieden gewesen.



Naja also man kann sich auch alles ein wenig schön reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich ist es doch Fakt, dass es insgeheim doch alles andere als gut verlaufen ist. Das Problem ist, dass ein verkorkster Start eigentlich
kaum noch gutzumachen ist (nach dem Motto: *"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's sich ......."*). Man kann eigentlich eigentlich mit Vanguard vergleichen,
welches sich seit Release wirklich absolut in die Richtige Richtung entwickelt hat. Dennoch sind recht wenig Neuabos hinzugekommen.

Und wenn man sieht, was alles demnächst auf uns zukommt (Warhammer Release vor kurzem, Wotkl, Hdro Moria und evtl. 2009 Aion) dann glaube ich kaum,
dass noch viele sich für AoC entscheiden werden. 

Hoffe dennoch für Euch übriggebliebenen, dass es sich weiterhin bestmöglich entwickelt und die Kuh zumindest ein bissl aus dem Dreck gezogen werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

..als ob sich potentielle Aion-Klickibunti-Spieler für AOC interessieren würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder andersrum)

Zu Deiner "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert" These bring ich Dir das Gegenbeispiel Windows Vista. Das wollte auch erst keiner mitm nassen Stock anfassen...


----------



## Realtec (21. Oktober 2008)

hm hol ich mir ne funcom aktie oder tank ich n paar liter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kein kein feind von FC^^ aber guckt euch mal die aktienwerte an xD


----------



## Niko78 (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..als ob sich potentielle Aion-Klickibunti-Spieler für AOC interessieren würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ruf bleibt Ruf und Vista fass ich bis heute nicht an, ob mit oder ohne Stock. ^^


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu Vanguard wurde die Lokalisierung nicht eingestellt (nach meinem Stand des Wissens sollte Vanguard ursprünglich nach und nach eine deutsche Lokalisierung erhalten, bis es von Sony aufgekauft wurde), was natürlich auch Abos kostet.

Außerdem kann man AoC weder mit HdRO, noch mit WAR, noch mit WOW vergleichen.

Alle anderen MMOs sind ab 12... Aoc ab 18, ist also von haus aus kein wunder, dass es "so wenig" Abonnenten sind... 
gut, Fehler taten ihr übriges, auch wenn ich (ich spreche hier für mich mit meinem System, es soll sich niemand angegriffen fühlen) sehr selten damit konfrontiert wurde/werde (bis auf die Lagspikes, die doch nerven können, aber die habe ich bei WAR genauso)

AoC ist gänzlich anders als andere MMOs, es spielt sich anders, es fühlt sich anders an und der größte Unterschied zu den "normalen" MMOs meiner Meinung nach ist, man muss es wirklich spielen, man muss am PC sitzen und kann während eines Kampfes nicht schnell mal Essen machen, aufs Klo gehen oder irgendwas anderes wegen des Kampfsystems. Man kann es eben nicht so einfach nebenbei spielen.



Niko78 schrieb:


> Ruf bleibt Ruf und Vista fass ich bis heute nicht an, ob mit oder ohne Stock. ^^


Will hier keine weitere Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber für mich ist Vista das beste Windows, das je erschienen ist (ich spreche hier für mich). Ich habe/hatte noch nie Probleme damit, alles läuft bestens und Bluescreens gehören seitdem bei mir so ziemlich der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## lutsch3r (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..als ob sich potentielle Aion-Klickibunti-Spieler für AOC interessieren würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach und heutzutage reissen sich alle um Vista oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher auch letzte Woche ne News bei Chip das weiterhin Donwgrades von Vista auf XP unterstützt werden obwohl das Programm schon beendet sein sollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (21. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Ach und heutzutage reissen sich alle um Vista oder was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht ist Vista wie AoC: nettes Aussehen aber noch nicht soviel dahinter das man darauf steht. ^^

AoC hat sich mit dem +18 sicher schon zu Beginn weniger Kunden gesichert als andere Games, die mehr oder weniger +12 sind. Dabei hätten sie mit Titten und Blut sicher mehr unter den +18jährigen gepunktet. Na ja ... die Community scheint also doch eher im jüngeren Bereich angesiedelt zu sein als bei den +18 Oldies. ^^


----------



## smerz (21. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> keine sorge, aoc hat noch mindestens so viele user wie hdro, und das lebt schon lange.



HdRO wurde afaik auch nicht anfangs so gehybed, und nachm release so zerrissen wie es bei AoC der Fall war. Ich hab im übrigen auch Age of Conan gespielt, war leider sehr entäuscht und nach 2 Monaten ziemlich gelangeweilt.
Ich hab mir in den 3 Jahren Wartezeit leider ein Luftschloss gebaut, welches fairer weise wohl nur schlecht hätte erfüllt werden können, lag aber zusätzlich auch am Marketing von FunCom.
Das allein wäre nicht so tragisch gewesen, wenn sie so viele Grundlegende Dinge nicht schon vergeigt hätten.

Von daher spiele ich wieder das was mir Spaß macht - WoW - und hoffentlich bald Jumpgate Evo.




Jorja schrieb:


> platz 600irgendwas in der verkaufsstatistik, was soll denn das bitte aussagen? dann guck mal, wo wow classic in der verkaufsstatistik liegt, dann reden wir weiter.



Classic auf 52, Burning Crusade auf 45?
Reden wir jetzt weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xdave78 schrieb:


> ..als ob sich potentielle Aion-Klickibunti-Spieler für AOC interessieren würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mit welcher qualifizierten Begründung sollte ein Aion-Klickibunti-Spieler kein Interesse an AoC haben?


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die "qualifizierte" Begründung ist wohl schon der Formulierung zu entnehmen.
Genau wie ein WOW/GW/Aion (=Klickibunti) Spieler nicht zu AOC gehen würde, werden auch dei wenigsten der verbliebenen Spieler in AOC zu den genannten Titel wechseln.

Zum Vista Vergleich: Genau so ist es. Die einen haben sich mit Halbahnung nen PC gebaut oder ne Uraltkiste stehen auf denen Vista nich läuft oder abschmiert - und die anderen habens drauf und halten es für "das beste Windows wo gibt".
Ich pers. hab es noch nie zum Absturz bewegen können und mag es (auch weil DevilMayCry4 auf DX10 viel besser läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bei AOC ist es ähnlich - ich hatte bisher kaum Probleme damit (kommt vllt daher dass ich seit EA spiele und noch KEINEN Lev80 Char habe...obwohl ich nur einen Char wirklich spiele)


@Topic:
Lustig wirds ja erst wenn die Aktienspekulationen wieder losgehen (Sagt der Blinde zum Tauben "Ey guck mal da..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Btw. die Deutsche Bank Aktien ham in den letzten 2 Jahren um mehr als die Hälfte ihres Wertes verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daimler Chrysler auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine ahnung wieso Aion immer wieder Erwähnt wird. Das ist der Klassische Anime Style und es wird im Europäischen raum nie so erfolgreich sein. 
Wieso da so groß werbung gemacht wird verstehe ich nicht.

Was für Verkaufszahlen haben denn eine bei AoC erwartet?
Das spiel ist ab 18. Auch wenn die Altes begrenzung nicht überall gleich ist hat das spiel eine Sehr hohe Hardware anforderung. Die auch nicht jeder bieten kann. 
Dann kommt es auch noch auf die Ausdrucksweise im spiel an die auch nicht jeder Manns/Frau geschmack ist.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> HdRO wurde afaik auch nicht anfangs so gehybed,


Naja doch schon.



smerz schrieb:


> Ich hab mir in den 3 Jahren Wartezeit leider ein Luftschloss gebaut, welches fairer weise wohl nur schlecht hätte erfüllt werden können



...endlich sprichts mal einer aus!


----------



## smerz (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Die "qualifizierte" Begründung ist wohl schon der Formulierung zu entnehmen.
> Genau wie ein WOW/GW/Aion (=Klickibunti) Spieler nicht zu AOC gehen würde, werden auch dei wenigsten der verbliebenen Spieler in AOC zu den genannten Titel wechseln.



So qualifiziert wie eine ungelernte Aushilfskraft als Zahnarzt.
Der Großteil der AoC Spieler HAT WoW gespielt, so wie ich auch. In meiner Historie findet sich neben Meridian 59 (dem ersten 3D MMO ever) auch Counter Strike, Unreal Tournament und Asherons Call. Ich hab sogar Singles 2 gezockt. Ich warte jetzt auf Jumpgate Evolution, ner Weltraum Simu / Action Arcde MMO.
Oh wie kann denn das, unmöglich, nen WoW Kiddie in einer SiFi Randgruppenwelt. >.<

Age of Conan, wie auch seine Spieler, ist nicht besser wie alle anderen. Keine elitäre Gruppe von Rebellen die gegen den Storm schwimmen und was besonderes sind. Age of Conan ist auch nur ein klicki-bunti-mit-weniger-Farben.
Weder ist es innovativer wie die anderen Spiele, noch ernsthaft Erwachsener (nur weil ab 18, mit Titten und fekal Sprache).

Es ist auch nur ein Spiel, ein leider nicht so tolles wie man gehofft hat.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Zum Vista Vergleich: Genau so ist es. Die einen haben sich mit Halbahnung nen PC gebaut oder ne Uraltkiste stehen auf denen Vista nich läuft oder abschmiert - und die anderen habens drauf und halten es für "das beste Windows wo gibt".
> Ich pers. hab es noch nie zum Absturz bewegen können und mag es (auch weil DevilMayCry4 auf DX10 viel besser läuft
> 
> 
> ...



Es soll Leute geben, die nutzen ihr Vista auch nur zum surfen und zocken.
Und wenn du seit EA spielst, aber noch nicht Level 80 bist, hast du im Schnitt keine 45 minuten pro Tag gespielt, was bei weitem nicht viel ist. Du hast keine Probleme mit Age of Conan? Freut mich für dich - mir ist es bei jedem 2. Ladebildschirm verreckt - und der Einzelfall nach hörensagen aus Gilde, Partnergilde und Co. bist eher du, als ich es gewesen bin. 
Also wenn du weiterhin so wenig spielst (bzw. viel spielst, aber mehr RP und anderes betreibst als den Charakter zu 'Entwickeln') wirst du auch in Zukunft so schnell kein Problem mit AoC haben - nen Comic mit 20 Seiten hält aber auch ewig, wenn man sich jeden Tag nur ein Bildchen anschauen - nach 5 Seiten mach ich mir trotzdem kein großartiges Bilde von dem Heft, wie auch - ich hab ja noch nicht viel gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich habe keine ahnung wieso Aion immer wieder Erwähnt wird. Das ist der Klassische Anime Style und es wird im Europäischen raum nie so erfolgreich sein.
> Wieso da so groß werbung gemacht wird verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Was für Verkaufszahlen haben denn eine bei AoC erwartet?
> ...



Mir persönlich sind die Verkaufszahlen völlig egal - obs nun 200.000, 500.000 oder eine Million mal verkauft wird, solang mein Server voll ist, hab ich Spaß - wenn ich Spaß habe. Das hatte ich nicht, weil das Spiel nach 1 1/4 Monaten vom Content her durch war (nen paar Bosse neben ansonsten NIX mehr zu tun sind kein Content) und schlicht nicht mehr motivierte.


----------



## reappy (21. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Will hier keine weitere Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber für mich ist Vista das beste Windows, das je erschienen ist (ich spreche hier für mich). Ich habe/hatte noch nie Probleme damit, alles läuft bestens und Bluescreens gehören seitdem bei mir so ziemlich der Vergangenheit an.


Definiere bitte "ziehmlich".

Entweder sie sind weg oder eben nicht.
Ich möchte mal behaupten mein Linux hatte noch nie nen Blue screen (oder vergleichbares).
Auch mein Win XP SP2 welches ich zum Spielen nutze hatte seit ich es aufgesetzt hab (2+ Jahre) keinen Bluescreen.

Und Vista würd ich auch heut noch net mal mit nem nassen Stock anfassen.....


OnTopic: Warum schreiben immer alle als ob AoC durch das +18 in die Niesche gezwungen wurde, ich sag mal, es haben mehr als 700.000 Leute gekauft innerhalb des ersten Monats, wär Aoc gut gewesen hätt FC heute leicht über 1 mio. Abos.
Das nur 200k Aktiv sind liegt mit sicherheit nicht daran das dass spiel erst ab 18 ist. Den potenzielle Kunden gibt es genug.

Und falls funcom drauf geht könnt ihr euch sicher sein das es AoC in der form nicht mehr geben wird.
Man denke nur an Archlord wo man nicht mal mehr chatten kann da alle channels dermassen mit Goldspamm überschüttet werden. Und gemacht wird dagegen nichts (warum auch).


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> So qualifiziert wie eine ungelernte Aushilfskraft als Zahnarzt.


/golfclap
Das Du das als Wertung gesehen hast ist dein Problem. Dazu mehr siehe unten...


smerz schrieb:


> Der Großteil der AoC Spieler HAT WoW gespielt, so wie ich auch.



1. Forenregel: LESEN und verstehen. In meiner Auführun soll "verbliebene Spieler" auf das Präsens hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




smerz schrieb:


> Age of Conan, wie auch seine Spieler, ist nicht besser wie alle anderen. Keine elitäre Gruppe von Rebellen die gegen den Storm schwimmen und was besonderes sind. Age of Conan ist auch nur ein klicki-bunti-mit-weniger-Farben.
> Weder ist es innovativer wie die anderen Spiele, noch ernsthaft Erwachsener (nur weil ab 18, mit Titten und fekal Sprache).


Sagt doch auch keiner. Aber für mich ist Klickibunti eigentlich eher 
a) der Knuddeloptik/Anime/"Comic"stil (keine Wertung nur ne Tatsache) 
b) die Intsenität und Vielfalt /Kontrast der verwendeten Farben
c) die Point&Klick Steuerung und Autofight (...)

OK du behauptest ich hätte (nach welcher Theorie auch immer) im Schnitt 45Min am Tag gespielt (naja Statistik hinkt).
Ich behaupte ich hab in den vergangenen Monaten mit einem Char mehr gesehen und gemacht (ingame) als Du mit all deinen zusammen.

LG


----------



## Jorja (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> Classic auf 52, Burning Crusade auf 45?



1. quelle?
2. dass wow classic und bc jetzt neu nachgekauft werden, weil das addon rauskommt und damit auch einige neue spieler, ist aber schon klar oder? was wäre wenn das nicht der fall wäre? schau dir mal die verkaufszahlen und NEUabonnenten zB Anfang 2008 an. da ist wow auch gaaaaanz weit unten.


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Definiere bitte "ziehmlich".
> 
> Entweder sie sind weg oder eben nicht.
> Ich möchte mal behaupten mein Linux hatte noch nie nen Blue screen (oder vergleichbares).
> ...



Ziemlich: Ich hatte EINEN betreffend eines Hardwarefehlers (Arbeitsspeicher) nach vier Tagen dauerlauf gab mein System dann einen Bluescreen ab mit dem Verweis auf defekte Sektoren...



reappy schrieb:


> Warum schreiben immer alle als ob AoC durch das +18 in die Niesche gezwungen wurde, ich sag mal, es haben mehr als 700.000 Leute gekauft innerhalb des ersten Monats, wär Aoc gut gewesen hätt FC heute leicht über 1 mio. Abos.



Weil es mit +18 in eine Niesche gezwungen IST. 
Ganz unabhängig von den Verkaufszahlen...


----------



## Tiegars (21. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> 1. quelle?
> 2. dass wow classic und bc jetzt neu nachgekauft werden, weil das addon rauskommt und damit auch einige neue spieler, ist aber schon klar oder? was wäre wenn das nicht der fall wäre? schau dir mal die verkaufszahlen und NEUabonnenten zB Anfang 2008 an. da ist wow auch gaaaaanz weit unten.


Irrelevant WOW ist für mich tot ich würde dieses Speil nicht mehr Spilene weil mir die Firma nicht passt mit ihrer Hochnäsigkeit. Tatsache ist aber das FC es verbockt hat. Sie hätten lieber von Anfang an auf die Spieler hören müssen dann wäre es ein gutes Spiel geworden das viele gefesselt hätte.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


smerz schrieb:


> Der Großteil der AoC Spieler HAT WoW gespielt, so wie ich auch. In meiner Historie findet sich neben Meridian 59 (dem ersten 3D MMO ever) auch Counter Strike, Unreal Tournament und Asherons Call. Ich hab sogar Singles 2 gezockt. Ich warte jetzt auf Jumpgate Evolution, ner Weltraum Simu / Action Arcde MMO.
> Oh wie kann denn das, unmöglich, nen WoW Kiddie in einer SiFi Randgruppenwelt. >.<



Einer der alten Recken, fein.
Wobei MMORPGs halt nicht so direkt vergleichbar sind mit den anderen Genres.
Wenn jemand früher Space Invaders gespielt hat, und vieles weitere, aber keine
MMOs weiter, kennt er die evtl. nicht, will dir das aber nicht unterstellen, nur so
allgemein zum Alter.



> Age of Conan, wie auch seine Spieler, ist nicht besser wie alle anderen. Keine elitäre Gruppe von Rebellen die gegen den Storm schwimmen und was besonderes sind. Age of Conan ist auch nur ein klicki-bunti-mit-weniger-Farben.
> Weder ist es innovativer wie die anderen Spiele, noch ernsthaft Erwachsener (nur weil ab 18, mit Titten und fekal Sprache).
> Es ist auch nur ein Spiel, ein leider nicht so tolles wie man gehofft hat.



AOC hat eine sehr tolle Grafik/Sound/Atmosphäre, wem das nicht gefällt, ok, Völlig in Ordnung,
das liegt dann aber nicht an dem Spiel.

Das Kampfsystem ist etwas neues, das kann man nicht leugnen. Es gibt massig MMOs, aber die
meissten 3D MMOS spielen sich gleich, AOC hebt sich hier ab.
Evtl. muss noch nachgebessert werden, aber der Weg ist da, was man von den anderen MMOs
nicht behaupten kann.

Eve & Co. lass ich hier mal aussen vor, das läuft ausser Konkurrenz, da muss man noch richtig
denken und so ,)

Thema Quests: Hier ist AOC auf dem Stand der Zeit, jeder Volltrottel findet die Questziele, wird
ja direkt auf der Map angezeigt. Das ist in Zeiten von WoW mit den Addons und WAR etc. leider
notwendig um Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.
Die Quest Texte/Inhalte liegen aber imho dennoch über dem Niveou von WoW/WAR etc.
Ab und an würde ich mir mal so einen richtigen Oldscool daoc Quest zwischendrinnen wünschen,
mit Story und Wegbeschreibung und Überraschungen im Questverlauf, aber die Zeiten sind wohl
leider vorbei.

Wobei der eine Quest in Alt Tarantio wo man den "Täter" finden muss und so, doch schon
irgendwie gut gemacht ist.


Auch das Kollisionssystem ist nix alltägliches in MMOs, also da sind schon Innovationen drinne,
denke wenn man ehrlich ist, kann man das nicht komplett bestreiten.


Dennoch kann es IMMER sein das einem das (und jedes andere Spiel) halt einfach nicht gefällt,
tjo, Pech gehabt, kein Grund hier rumzustänkern.



> Es soll Leute geben, die nutzen ihr Vista auch nur zum surfen und zocken.



Bin ein alter Unix Fritze ,) - mehr als Spielen würde ich mit "Wintendo" nie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser
evtl. Steuererklärung, weil das gibts nur dafür.

Habe mit Vista keine Probleme, läuft.
Ich hätte XP behalten wenn es gescheit 64 Bit wäre, aber das funktioniert erst mit Vista gescheit,
64 Bit Windows wird bei den derzeitigen Hardware Ausstattungen früher oder später fürs zocken
nötig werden, ab es einem gefällt oder nicht, danach wird keiner Fragen. Ob das dann windows 7
oder noch Vista heisst spielt imho keine Rolle.



> Und wenn du seit EA spielst, aber noch nicht Level 80 bist, hast du im Schnitt keine 45 minuten pro Tag gespielt, was bei weitem nicht viel ist. Du hast keine Probleme mit Age of Conan? Freut mich für dich - mir ist es bei jedem 2. Ladebildschirm verreckt - und der Einzelfall nach hörensagen aus Gilde, Partnergilde und Co. bist eher du, als ich es gewesen bin.
> Also wenn du weiterhin so wenig spielst (bzw. viel spielst, aber mehr RP und anderes betreibst als den Charakter zu 'Entwickeln') wirst du auch in Zukunft so schnell kein Problem mit AoC haben - nen Comic mit 20 Seiten hält aber auch ewig, wenn man sich jeden Tag nur ein Bildchen anschauen - nach 5 Seiten mach ich mir trotzdem kein großartiges Bilde von dem Heft, wie auch - ich hab ja noch nicht viel gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin mit dem Content noch nicht ganz durch, wenn es wirklich so weit
ist das der Content mal irgendwann komplett alle sein sollte, mache ich nen Monat Pause
und Spiele danach eben wieder weiter, aber denke es wird für mich reichen.

Auch weil ich mittlerweile hin und wieder auch nebenher WAR zocke ,)

Am Anfang ist AOC unter XP bei mir auch wenn man oft gezont ist abgestürzt, war bissl
nervig, aber nuja, mit Vista 64 isses dann nie mehr passiert.
Mittlerweile läuft es auch auf 32 Bit Windows Problemlos.



> Mir persönlich sind die Verkaufszahlen völlig egal - obs nun 200.000, 500.000 oder eine Million mal verkauft wird, solang mein Server voll ist, hab ich Spaß - wenn ich Spaß habe. Das hatte ich nicht, weil das Spiel nach 1 1/4 Monaten vom Content her durch war (nen paar Bosse neben ansonsten NIX mehr zu tun sind kein Content) und schlicht nicht mehr motivierte.



Das 1. seh ich ganz genauso.
Das 2. ist subjektiv, Dir gefällts nicht, mir schon, ist doch gut so oder?


Und noch ein letztes, weil du Meridian erwähntest, irgendwann gibt es eine Übersättigung
von den MMOs, weils irgendwie immer wieder ähnlich ist, es im PVE nicht mehr kribbelt,
oder gar im PVP/RVR man vorher schon irgendwelche Berechnungen anstellt, statt einfach
zu kämpfen.

Hierzu sei gesagt das ohne eine längere Pause das in allen weiteren Folgespielen wieder
ähnlich sein wird, hier wieder der Hinweis das damit evtl. einfach nicht das Spiel, sondern
der Spieler selbst "schuld" ist.

Ausweg daraus:
Mit offenen Augen ein Spiel langsam spielen und sich daran erfreuen, oder ein möglichst
komplexes Spiel zu wählen, wo man über sehr sehr lange Zeit immer neue Dinge zu ent-
decken hat, wenn du schon sifi auch magst: Schau doch mal in Eve Online rein, gibts 14
Tage kostenlos und wenn man genau reinschnuppert kann man sich ein Bild von machen.

Zu diesem Thema gibts einen interessanten Fred auf olnigg.de - Forum, Hauptforum und
"die verkommerzialisierung des spaßes!".

Einen direkt Link habe ich mal lieber absichtlich weggelassen ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Jorja (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Irrelevant WOW ist für mich tot ich würde dieses Speil nicht mehr Spilene weil mir die Firma nicht passt mit ihrer Hochnäsigkeit. Tatsache ist aber das FC es verbockt hat. Sie hätten lieber von Anfang an auf die Spieler hören müssen dann wäre es ein gutes Spiel geworden das viele gefesselt hätte.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



nur weil es einige nicht fesselt, heißt es nicht, dass es andere auch nicht fesselt.
und die anzahl der aktiven abonnenten ist noch immer ein erfolg, da wird funcom sicher nicht in grund und boden versinken, wenn ein max muster aus musterstadt irgendwelche schlechten befindlichkeiten mit dem spiel hat.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sie hätten lieber von Anfang an auf die Spieler hören müssen dann wäre es ein gutes Spiel geworden das viele gefesselt hätte.




/ironie
*dingdong*
"Guten Morgen! Ich bin Gaute Godager vonFun Com und habe gesehen dass DU unser tolles Spiel gekauft hast!
Können wir reinkommen? Dankeee! Ich hab hier mein Programmierteam mitgebracht....das ist Lasse, Olaf und das ist Kjel.
So nun machen wirs uns bequem und programmieren genau das ins Spiel was Sie sich wünschen Herr Tiegars...."

*Stunden später*

"Ja gut. Danke für den Kaffee. Falls Ihnen noch was einfällt wir sind drüben beim Herrn Meier und dann bei den Schulzes.Tschüssi."
/ironie off



Jorja schrieb:


> nur weil es einige nicht fesselt, heißt es nicht, dass es andere auch nicht fesselt.



Na klar fesselts ihn. Warum sonst sollte er 90% seiner Forenaktivität damit zubringen sich mit UNS zu unterhalten?

@erwo:
Toller Beitrag keine Ahnung - ich stimme in allen Punkten zu 372,5% zu.


----------



## smerz (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> /golfclap
> Das Du das als Wertung gesehen hast ist dein Problem. Dazu mehr siehe unten...



Ich fragte nach einer ordentlichen Begründung, warum WoW/AION/GW Spieler sich nicht für AoC interessieren sollen (oder umgekehrt, wobei AoC spieler zum größten Teil mind. eines der erst genannten Gespielt hat [oder mit z.B. Line Age einen 'vertreter' von Aion]), und zwar mehr wie nur ab 18, weniger Farben, bessere Grafik .. naja, und der Wahrscheinlich in solchen Themen immer schwebenden Behauptung World of Warcraft würden nur "kiddies" spielen.




xdave78 schrieb:


> 1. Forenregel: LESEN und verstehen. In meiner Auführun soll "verbliebene Spieler" auf das Präsens hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, eben. Da der Großteil erst genannte Spiele schon gespielt hat (und nicht wenige davon sicher mehr wie nur in der Testphase).
Ist es doch kein Naturgesetz das diese Leute nie wieder zu WoW/Aion/GW zurück kehren, oder sich als Neueinsteiger mal anschauen, nur weil sie nicht nach 2 Monaten AoC den rücken gekehrt haben, sondern jetzt noch Spielen (wer weiss wie lange noch?).
Die Leute die alle noch spielen, tun es ja nicht zwingend, weil weil AoC so viel innovativer, erwachsener oder besser ist. Nicht wenige, weil sie nach 3 Jahren vielleicht kein Bock mehr auf die anderen Spiele haben, und nur auf das nächste Spiel warten, sprich keine alternative zur Zeit. Ebenso nicht wenige (schau mal in die Foren) weil sie diese _"ich halte FunCom bis <Bedingung XYZ> noch die Stange und unterstütze sie mit meinem Geld, wenn sich bis dahin nichts tut, bin ich weg"_-Leute sind.

Keine Frage gefällt den verbliebenden Leuten das Spiel besser, wie jenen die schon gegangen sind, aber es gibt ja auch Leute die haben Spaß am Müllabfuhrsimulator 2008 - nur weil es einer Hand voll Menschen gefällt, ist es doch trotzdem erlaubt zu sagen "Ich finde dieses Spiel nicht toll", und wenn das sehr viele tun, und dazu die Presse ähnliches schreibt, muß da ja auch irgendwie was dran sein, oder?

Also deine "Aussage" hin oder her - Age of Conan ist nicht so besonders das man behaupten kann es würde sich von allem bisher dagewesene bis ins unermessliche absetzen, und nur die verbliebenden haben die Fähigkeit das zu erkennen. Und ebenso ist es nicht so anders, als das sich das Interesse für AoC hin, oder für ein Klicki-Bunti-Spiel her konsequent ausschließen lassen. Was ist das für eine Begründung?!




xdave78 schrieb:


> Sagt doch auch keiner. Aber für mich ist Klickibunti eigentlich eher
> a) der Knuddeloptik/Anime/"Comic"stil (keine Wertung nur ne Tatsache)
> b) die Intsenität und Vielfalt /Kontrast der verwendeten Farben
> c) die Point&Klick Steuerung und Autofight (...)



Ich weiss nicht ob es dir wirklich nicht auffällt, aber die Bezeichnung dieser Spiele als "Klicki-Bunti" IST eine Wertung, wo "Klicki-Bunti" im allgemeinen immer als negative Beschreibung für etwas überladenes, kitischig oder kindisches, weniger seriöses und ersthaftes gebraucht wird. Beispiel Linuxer über Windows.
Und wie oben schon beschrieben, ist die Ausgrenzung von Spielern dieses Genres aus der AoC Universum eben auch irgendwie ein Wertung (mit dem ganzen Hintergrund), zumal die Behauptung schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist (bezüglich a würde b nicht spielen, und b nicht a).

Bezüglich der Steuerung scheib ich später noch was.



xdave78 schrieb:


> OK du behauptest ich hätte (nach welcher Theorie auch immer) im Schnitt 45Min am Tag gespielt (naja Statistik hinkt).
> Ich behaupte ich hab in den vergangenen Monaten mit einem Char mehr gesehen und gemacht (ingame) als Du mit all deinen zusammen.
> 
> LG



Keine Behauptung, vielmehr eine Vermutung.
Ich habe etwa 5 Tage played (bis 80) auf die 150 Tage seit release umgelegt, was 0,8 Stunden entsprächen würde (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe), basierend auf der Aussage das du nur einen Charakter ernsthaft spielst, das seit EA, und dieser nicht 80 ist.
Zwei Sätze weiter habe ich eben noch hinzugefügt, das ich nicht weiss wie du spielst, und daher nicht weiss wie du deine Spielzeit verbringst.
Aber hey, behaupte du mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------



Jorja schrieb:


> 1. quelle?
> 2. dass wow classic und bc jetzt neu nachgekauft werden, weil das addon rauskommt und damit auch einige neue spieler, ist aber schon klar oder? was wäre wenn das nicht der fall wäre? schau dir mal die verkaufszahlen und NEUabonnenten zB Anfang 2008 an. da ist wow auch gaaaaanz weit unten.


1. Amazon?
Suche das spiel bei Amazon, scroll ein bischen weiter runter, dort steht dann z.B.
Amazon.de Verkaufsrang: #55 in Games

2. gaaaaaaanz weit unten?
Amazon führt leider keine Statistik der Verkaufsränge (oder ich weiss nicht wo), aber geh mal auf die Seite hier:
http://www.os-informer.de/?menu=060108&amp...alse&page=2

Die Saturn Verkaufscharts
07.01.2008
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - BATTLECHEST (Classic + AddOn) - Rang 14

13.01.2008
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - BATTLECHEST - Rang 10
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - BURNING CRUSADE - Rang 17

21.01.2008
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - BATTLECHEST - Rang 9
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - BURNING CRUSADE - Rang 14
WORLD OF WARCRAFT - Classic - Rang 17


Wenn auch nicht so steil wie in den ersten 2 Jahren, geht die Abo Zahl weiter nach oben, wie die Charts belegen.

So viel zu dem GAAAAAAAANZ WEIT UNTEN.
Und du willst Quellenangaben von MIR haben?


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> Ganz viel von World of Warcraft.



Wenn Dir WoW noch Spass macht - Hut ab, find ich klasse.

Aber dann Spiel es bitte auch, statt hier die Leute zu ärgern.

Gründe warum man es evtl. nicht mehr mag, habe ich in dem
Posting oben drinnen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## -Kaleb- (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel kennt nur noch einen Weg, und der führt nach unten...


----------



## Klehriker (21. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Das Spiel kennt nur noch einen Weg, und der führt nach unten...


Sehr qualifizierter Beitrag


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach einer ordentlichen Begründung, warum WoW/AION/GW Spieler sich nicht für AoC interessieren sollen (oder umgekehrt, wobei AoC spieler zum größten Teil mind. eines der erst genannten Gespielt hat [oder mit z.B. Line Age einen 'vertreter' von Aion]), und zwar mehr wie nur ab 18, weniger Farben, bessere Grafik .. naja, und der Wahrscheinlich in solchen Themen immer schwebenden Behauptung World of Warcraft würden nur "kiddies" spielen.


Weil ich auch mal WOW gespielt habe in ner 150 Mann und Frau starken Raidgilde. 70% der Leute waren 18 oder drunter. Von NUR KIDDIES ist nirgends die Rede.
Fakt ist viele spielen lange WOW haben sämtliche Tier Inzen durch und recht fetse Bindungen in Gilden. Auch die haben ne rosarote Brille auf die sie nicht sehen lässt dass mit jedem AddOn eigentlich nur das selbe kommt. Inzen, Farmen, Inzen.



smerz schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es dir wirklich nicht auffällt, aber die Bezeichnung dieser Spiele als "Klicki-Bunti" IST eine Wertung, wo "Klicki-Bunti" im allgemeinen immer als negative Beschreibung für etwas überladenes, kitischig oder kindisches...


Eben, das "negative" sei malk dahingestellt.




smerz schrieb:


> Keine Behauptung, vielmehr eine Vermutung.
> Ich habe etwa 5 Tage played (bis 80) auf die 150 Tage seit release umgelegt, was 0,8 Stunden entsprächen würde (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe), basierend auf der Aussage das du nur einen Charakter ernsthaft spielst, das seit EA, und dieser nicht 80 ist.
> Zwei Sätze weiter habe ich eben noch hinzugefügt, das ich nicht weiss wie du spielst, und daher nicht weiss wie du deine Spielzeit verbringst.
> Aber hey, behaupte du mal
> ...


Eben. Ich hab Level 68 und 9 Tage played auf meinem Main (o_O...jaja ich weiss "Learn 2 Play" kommt jetzt).
Warum mach ich sowas? Bin Gildenleiter. Hab viel mit dem Crafting verbracht und wir haben mit ganz wenigen Leuten ne T1 Stadt komplett ausgebaut hochgezogen.
Wir machen auch Gildenevents die irgendwer organisiert. Ich hab auch vor dem Patch schon PvP geübt..usw usw usw...

Mir will nicht inden Kopf warum offenbar Leute reifen Alters hier und in anderen Foren imemr uns nachjagen um unsre Threads zu bombardieren (ich könnte hier jetzt Namen nennen ) und uns AOCler nur provozieren wollen. Mangelndes Vorstellungsvermögen und fehlende Toleranz könnte dafür natürlich ein Grund sein. Jedoch akzeptiere ich doch auch alle die gerne WOW und sonstwas spielen...mehr als gleiche Behandlung fordere ich doch gar nicht. Selbst Grundsätze aus dem 18Jahrhundert "Jeder lebe nach seiner eigenen Fasson" gelten heutzutage nicht.

LG


----------



## smerz (21. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Einer der alten Recken, fein.
> ...


Schon richtig, ein MMO lässt sich nicht mit einem Jump & Run vergleichen. 
Aber die Aussage verschließt sich mir gerade.
Die Passage bezog sich auf die Aussage, Klicki-Bunti-Spieler sind nicht das Klientel von AoC, das AoC Klientel ist nicht Interessiert an WoW.




erwo schrieb:


> AOC hat eine sehr tolle Grafik/Sound/Atmosphäre, wem das nicht gefällt, ok, Völlig in Ordnung,
> das liegt dann aber nicht an dem Spiel.
> 
> Das Kampfsystem ist etwas neues, das kann man nicht leugnen. Es gibt massig MMOs, aber die
> ...


- Ja, Grafik und Sound sind Weltklasse.. Athmosphäre hat in meinen Augen stark nachgelassen - z.B. wenn man richtung 80 sich in Keshatta um die Farmspots geprügelt hat, weil es ausser Farmen sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr gab Erfahrungspunkte zu verdienen.
- Das Kampfsystem hat zumindest bei Melees für ein MMO einige neue Elemente, das ist richtig. Aber aus dem, was Anfangs vorgestellt wurde, ist leider nicht so viel übrig geblieben. Angriffsrichtungen wie in AoC gab es in anderen Spielen auch schon, Kombo Moves sowieso, die Verteidungsschilde waren dann ein fast zwingender Faktor (sonst würde eine Angriffsrichtung ja nur wenig sinn machen). Wobei man auch wieder Begrenzt ist, da gewisse Kombos nur auf gewisse Treffenzonen wirken.
Besonders spielerfreundlich finde _ich_ (und auch viele andere, gerade nach einigen Wochen / Monaten) das Nahkampfsystem jedoch nicht. Und die Magie Fernkämpfer spielen sich im Grunde genauso wie in anderen MMOs.
Insgesammt ist es genauso eine Fähigkeits-klickerei wie in WoW. Man drückt vorgegebene Richtungstasten, passend zur Kombo, und hat weitaus weniger Handlungsfreiheit als viele behaupten.
- Ja, die Aufmachung der Questdialoge hat mir auch besser gefallen, also Dialoge statt nen dröger Questtext.
Ob der Inhalt nun wirklich so viel mehr Niveau hatte ... Ansichtssache. Will ich nicht drüber diskutieren.
Das Questziele auf der Map angezeigt werden finde ich persönlich sehr gut - die meisten würden die Infos eh auf einer externen Resource suchen, und die denen das zu einfach / vorgekaut ist können die Funktion einfach deaktiveren.
Da man die möglichkeit hat bzw. das Spiel es im Grunde so vorsieht, das man gleich mehrere Quests auf einmal annimmt (um vielleicht irgendwo im Norden 2-3 Aufgaben auf einmal zu erfüllen), ist es in WoW ohne Addon eher Stress als Spielspaß die Questberschreibung nach Ortsangaben zu durchforsten, und schade da man sich nicht mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen mag, sondern versuchen muß die übersicht zu behalten (auch mit hilfen wie externe Quellen, Thottbot, buffed, wowhead).

Alternative? Weniger Stress, Chaos und mehr überblick durch konsequent nacheinander Erledigen die Questabläufe - das würde aber auch den benötigten Zeitaufwand sprengen, da man einige Dinge mehrfach tun muß, und vor allem vielfache Reisewege hat.

Schön wären Lineare Handlungsstrenge, aber das würde ein Zusammenspiel mit anderen erschweren (Spieler A aus Gilde X ist bei Questverlaufspunkt 13, Spieler B aus der gleichen bei Questverlaufspunkt 22.)
- Das Kollisionssystem macht viele Dinge möglich, andere wiederum unmöglich. Insgesammt finde ist es ein interessanter Faktor, ja. Gibt es afaik aber auch schon woanders.

Das Problem an AoC, bzw. die Dinge, die vielen Leuten nicht gefallen haben, waren und sind jedoch ganz andere.




erwo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Content noch nicht ganz durch, wenn es wirklich so weit
> ist das der Content mal irgendwann komplett alle sein sollte, mache ich nen Monat Pause
> und Spiele danach eben wieder weiter, aber denke es wird für mich reichen.
> 
> Auch weil ich mittlerweile hin und wieder auch nebenher WAR zocke ,)



Ein Monat wird da aber leider nicht reichen.
Ich bin ein vielspieler, wenn auch Berufstätig in Vollzeit.
Eary Access, relativ flott 80 geworden, 5er Instanzen mehrfach bestritten, Berufe bis fast aufs maximum getrieben (bis es dann aufgrund fehlender Resourcen oder Bugs endlich mal ging), eine Gildenstadt der Stufe 3 mit aufgebaut. Alle Tier 1 Raidinstanzen halbwegs Erfolgreich bestritten. Bischen gegen andere Spieler gekämpft.
Bis auf Belagerungen hab ich eigentlich so gut wie alles gesehen, es hat mir gereicht, und zu viel hat mir nicht gefallen. Allein weil viele viele Fehlentscheidungen und ziemliche *facepalms* Woche für woche dabei waren. Wie die Leute verbuggte Bosse abgefarmt haben, das Raiden allgemein hatte 0 Anspruch da entweder zu leicht, viel zu schwer oder nicht funktionierend (man kämpfte zu 90% gegen schlechtes Balancing und Bugs). Brückensounds gefixt, aber Client Crash beim öffnen des Alchi Fensters. Allein der Patch, nachdem das Goldgefarme bei Level 40 Elite Mobs die komplette Wirtschaft (welche gar nicht vorhanden war) übern haufen geschmissen hat. No Goes.
Selbst wenn sie Content nachlegen, das Spiel hat mich leider leider verschreckt und vertrieben (und viele andere Spieler auch).
Was ich aufgrund meinem recht großen Zeitaufwand nach nem Monat von dem Spiel gedacht habe, wo mich viele für zerrissen haben (z.b. in der alten Gilde), haben sie dann so oder so ähnlich nen paar Wochen, oder wenige Monate später selbst von sich gegeben.




erwo schrieb:


> Am Anfang ist AOC unter XP bei mir auch wenn man oft gezont ist abgestürzt, war bissl
> nervig, aber nuja, mit Vista 64 isses dann nie mehr passiert.
> Mittlerweile läuft es auch auf 32 Bit Windows Problemlos.


Wäre ja schön wenn sie es endlich gefixt haben. Schön wenn dann irgendwann auch wieder die Dynamik in der Botanik aktiviert, und vielleicht sogar DX10 eingeführt wird.
In der Zeit wo ich gespielt hab, bin ich nicht von Keshatta ins Eiglophianischen Gebirge gekommen, ohne mindestens 2 mal den Client neustarten zu müssen. Vista 32 Bit. Und XP 32 Bit lief es auch nicht besser.
Sowas ist halt net toll.
Das wirklich amüsante ist, das man um nen Bug Report zu schreiben (über das externe Tool) ebenfalls seinen Client abgeschossen hat - zumindest in der Beta bis kurz vorm Release, Live hab ich gar nicht mehr den Versuch unternommen.




erwo schrieb:


> Das 2. ist subjektiv, Dir gefällts nicht, mir schon, ist doch gut so oder?
> 
> Und noch ein letztes, weil du Meridian erwähntest, irgendwann gibt es eine Übersättigung
> von den MMOs, weils irgendwie immer wieder ähnlich ist, es im PVE nicht mehr kribbelt,
> ...



Ich kenn die Übersättigung bei nem MMO - wobei ich dies selbst bisher noch nie so wirklich selbst hatte.
Ich bin nicht der, der nach 3 Jahren intensiven zocken daher geht und sagt _"Spiel XY ist scheisse, ständig das selbe"_ (was nach 3 Jahre spielen irgendwann selbstverständlich ist).
AoC hat mir im Endeffekt nicht gefallen, weil es sehr ähnlich wie WoW oder HdRO ist (abgesehen von Kleinigkeiten in der Spielmechanik , der Lore und der Gore ist es halt nicht viel anders wie andere, aktuelle MMOs [Games wie M59, Ultima oder Everquest sind halt ganz anders]), oder weil ich von den Element des Spiels gelangweilt war, sondern weil mir die Umsetzung dessen, was es zu tun gab nicht gefallen hat.
- Raids waren wie schon geschrieben, überhaupt nicht balanced, und dazu verbuggt.
- Leveln war ab ~60 ne Qual, weil man immer nur eine kleine Handvoll Level über den echten Content erreichen konnte, der rest übers Grinden wofür es aber nicht genug Plätze gab.
- Itemisierung nicht zuende gedacht, unausgewogen
- PvP von Patch zu Patch mal kaputt (one hit melees etc.)
- das UI (ich rede nicht vom optischen) total Benutzerunfreundliche (kaufen/verkaufen, berufe)
- Berufe ansich nur Bedingt von Nutzen
- Handel? Wirtschaft? 
- der Patch der die Goldinflation einführte
- die ewig lange Zeit in der es möglich war verbutte Bosse mehrmals am Tag zu töten und abzufarmen
- und das wohl härteste: Die Instanzierung - man haut dir aufm PvP Server auf die Nase, es gibt dicke Luft, rieg? Ich flüchte einfach in die nächste Instanz: Am Gebietseingang wiederbeleben, nächste Instanz ... mich findet man nie wieder. Nimm Gildenmitglied was in die Hand drücken? "Hey wo bist du?" "Beim Händler in Conalls" "Da steh ich auch" "..." "komm gleich wieder".


Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres mit WoW aufgehört, für AoC. Nach der Verschiebung lange Zeit kein MMO gespielt, mal HdRO angetestet, und Tabula Rasa.
Ersteres hat mir gefallen, und könnt ich mir vorstellen auch zu spielen, letzteres nicht. Obwohl HdRO fast nen WoW Klon ist.
Es liegt nicht an der übersättigung, zumindest nicht bei mir.

---------------

Das hat nichts mit rumstänkern, oder die Leute zu ärgern.
Warum darf ich nicht meine Meinung über das Spiel kund tun? Ist es nicht erlaubt, schlechtes über das Spiel zu schreiben (zumal das Topic wohl ähnliches vermuten lässt?) Gefallen euch negativ Beiträge nicht?

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab 3 Jahre oder länger, auf das Spiel gewartet. Ich habe mir sehr viel von dem Spiel erhofft - leider ist es nicht mal annähernd so geworden, wie ich es mir gewünscht werde. MIR macht es keinen Spaß, vielen anderen auch nicht. Das ist nunmal so, es tut mir leid.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Eben. Ich hab Level 68 und 9 Tage played auf meinem Main (o_O...jaja ich weiss "Learn 2 Play" kommt jetzt).
> Warum mach ich sowas? Bin Gildenleiter. Hab viel mit dem Crafting verbracht und wir haben mit ganz wenigen Leuten ne T1 Stadt komplett ausgebaut hochgezogen.
> Wir machen auch Gildenevents die irgendwer organisiert. Ich hab auch vor dem Patch schon PvP geübt..usw usw usw...


Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur Angst, dass du mit 80 auch nichts mehr zu tun hast und levelst deswegen so langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie du dich hier engagierst um "dein Spiel" zu verteidigen, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn du irgendwann auch mit auf "unserer" Seite stehst und gegen FC wetterst, wenn du merkst, dass da nich mehr viel von denen kommt, ausser heisse Luft.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Mir will nicht inden Kopf warum offenbar Leute reifen Alters hier und in anderen Foren imemr uns nachjagen um unsre Threads zu bombardieren (ich könnte hier jetzt Namen nennen ) und uns AOCler nur provozieren wollen.


Zum Tango gehören immer zwei.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres mit WoW aufgehört, für AoC. Nach der Verschiebung lange Zeit kein MMO gespielt, mal HdRO angetestet, und Tabula Rasa.
> Ersteres hat mir gefallen, und könnt ich mir vorstellen auch zu spielen, letzteres nicht. Obwohl HdRO fast nen WoW Klon ist.
> Es liegt nicht an der übersättigung, zumindest nicht bei mir.
> 
> ...


Hab seit BC Release ganeu 100% die Gleiche Entwicklung gemacht. Mit dem klaren Ziel "Raid Gilde - never again". Mit den Gleichen erfolgen wie Du.
HdRO zu WOW alike. TR - echt cool aber iwie dann zur Mitte hin recht eintönig und viel zu kleine Maps.
MIR macht AOC eben doch noch Spass. Mein Problem ist nur dass man immer angefeindet wird wenn man es wagt das zu sagen.
Es gibt halt hier wie da Leute die ihr Meinung sagen (es auch sollen) und es gibt welche die ihre Meinung sagen - bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit und Möglichkeit und sich dbei auch gerne und oft (auch inenrhalb eines einzelnen Thread) wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur Angst, dass du mit 80 auch nichts mehr zu tun hast und levelst deswegen so langsam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder ich hab auch noch ein spannenderes Leben ausserhalb des PCs wo ich mich sogar mit tolleren "Achievements" belustigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke ich habe das WARUM ausreichend dargestellt.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> So wie du dich hier engagierst um "dein Spiel" zu verteidigen,



Ach echt? Wo denn bitte? So wie ich das sehe ist das einzige was ich verteidige meine Meinung zu dem Spiel.
Ich hab es btw. schonmal in einem der anderen Flamethreads hier geschrieben - ich schliesse nicht aus dass ich nicht ewig AOC spiele. Schon aber dass ich dann so werde wie ..."ihr" (um mal dein Vokabular zu nutzen) Das ist doch total destruktiv...lieber engagieren ich mich dann anderweitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oder ich hab auch noch ein spannenderes Leben ausserhalb des PCs wo ich mich sogar mit tolleren "Achievements" belustigen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist auch möglich. Kann ich aber nicht prüfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xdave78 schrieb:


> Ach echt? Wo denn bitte? So wie ich das sehe ist das einzige was ich verteidige meine Meinung zu dem Spiel.
> Ich hab es btw. schonmal in einem der anderen Flamethreads hier geschrieben - ich schliesse nicht aus dass ich nicht ewig AOC spiele. Schon aber dass ich dann so werde wie ..."ihr" (um mal dein Vokabular zu nutzen) Das ist doch total destruktiv...lieber engagieren ich mich dann anderweitig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob nun "deine Meinung zu dem Spiel" oder "dein Spiel" - ich hab jedenfalls das gleiche damit gemeint. Jedenfalls steckst du ganz schön viel Energie hier in das Thema. Die "Flamer" toben sich mal kurz aus und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Aber ihr "liebhaber" seid irgendwie immer damit beschäftigt, eure Meinung zu dem Spiel zu verteidigen. Und ihr lasst euch auch immer wieder ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ob nun "deine Meinung zu dem Spiel" oder "dein Spiel" - ich hab jedenfalls das gleiche damit gemeint. Jedenfalls steckst du ganz schön viel Energie hier in das Thema. Die "Flamer" toben sich mal kurz aus und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Aber ihr "liebhaber" seid irgendwie immer damit beschäftigt, eure Meinung zu dem Spiel zu verteidigen. Und ihr lasst euch auch immer wieder ärgern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD naja hab grad nix Bessres zu tun - draussen schifft es wies böse. Das gibt mir sogar Zeit schnell mal endlich nen Buffed Avatar zu basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem muss ich Euch ja als einer den wenigen Vertreter der "Pro" Seite Stoff geben damit ihr meine These weiterhin bestätigen könnt mit immer den Gleichen Argumenten jeden Satz zu zerlegen den wir schreiben.


----------



## La Saint (21. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> MIR macht AOC eben doch noch Spass. Mein Problem ist nur dass man immer angefeindet wird wenn man es wagt das zu sagen.
> Es gibt halt hier wie da Leute die ihr Meinung sagen (es auch sollen) und es gibt welche die ihre Meinung sagen - bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit und Möglichkeit und sich dbei auch gerne und oft (auch inenrhalb eines einzelnen Thread) wiederholen
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht etwas differenzieren. Die Aussage "Ich werde angefeindet, wenn ich sage, AoC macht mir Spass" kann ich zumindest von meiner Seite aus nicht so stehen lassen. Jeder soll selbstverständlich das spielen, woran sein Herz hängt. Und das sehe sicher nicht nur ich so. Das Problem ist ein anderes.

Du wirst erst angefeindet, wenn du sagst, Funcom hat das beste PvP-Spiel aller Zeiten rausgebracht. Wenn du sagst, das ist ein MMORPG-Game, die sind bauartbedingt bei Release unfertig und verbugged. Funcom konnte garnicht anders. Wenn du sagst, der nächste Patch wird BESTIMMT die zum Release versprochen Features nachliefern. Funcom arbeitet dran.

Ich hoffe du siehst, worauf ich hinaus will. Man muß zwischen AoC und Funcom unterscheiden. Wenn du für das Spiel argumentierst, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Wenn du für Funcom argumentierst, wird Dir ein scharfer Wind entgegen wehen. Denn vor Abzocker warnen sollte man bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit und Möglichkeit, auch wenn man sich innerhalb eines einzelnen Threads mehrfach wiederholen muß. Anders kann man ihnen nicht das Handwerk legen.

Der Thread heißt nicht ohne Grund "Es sieht nicht gut aus für FC". Da steht nicht "Es sind nicht gut aus für AoC".

cu
Lasaint


----------



## erwo (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


smerz schrieb:


> - Ja, Grafik und Sound sind Weltklasse.. Athmosphäre hat in meinen Augen stark nachgelassen - z.B. wenn man richtung 80 sich in Keshatta um die Farmspots geprügelt hat, weil es ausser Farmen sonst keine Möglichkeit mehr gab Erfahrungspunkte zu verdienen.



Es gibt mehr Möglichkeiten XP zu bekommen.
Instanzen, Dungeons (manchmal frustig), Wiederholbare Quests, oder einfach generell quests.



> - Das Kampfsystem hat zumindest bei Melees für ein MMO einige neue Elemente, das ist richtig. Aber aus dem, was Anfangs vorgestellt wurde, ist leider nicht so viel übrig geblieben. Angriffsrichtungen wie in AoC gab es in anderen Spielen auch schon, Kombo Moves sowieso, die Verteidungsschilde waren dann ein fast zwingender Faktor (sonst würde eine Angriffsrichtung ja nur wenig sinn machen).
> - Ja, die Aufmachung der Questdialoge hat mir auch besser gefallen, also Dialoge statt nen dröger Questtext.



Naja, ich kenne sonst keine Spiele die sowas haben.
Finde das toll in nem MMORPG.

Diese Inhalte sind fürs endgame eh irrelevant, beim Leveln machen sie aber Spass.



> Da man die möglichkeit hat bzw. das Spiel es im Grunde so vorsieht, das man gleich mehrere Quests auf einmal annimmt (um vielleicht irgendwo im Norden 2-3 Aufgaben auf einmal zu erfüllen), ist es in WoW ohne Addon eher Stress als Spielspaß die Questberschreibung nach Ortsangaben zu durchforsten, und schade da man sich nicht mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen mag, sondern versuchen muß die übersicht zu behalten (auch mit hilfen wie externe Quellen, Thottbot, buffed, wowhead).



Ich finde es zu vereinfacht, lieber Quests die schwerer sind aber mehr XP geben,
aber Diskussion ist darüber leider nicht sinnvoll, die "masse" hat entschieden das
es so sein soll.



> Ein Monat wird da aber leider nicht reichen.
> Ich bin ein vielspieler, wenn auch Berufstätig in Vollzeit.



Ich spiele es seit Release.

Ich auch, aber man will ja auch in späteren Zeiten noch was haben was spass
macht.



> Eary Access, relativ flott 80 geworden, 5er Instanzen mehrfach bestritten, Berufe bis fast aufs maximum getrieben (bis es dann aufgrund fehlender Resourcen oder Bugs endlich mal ging), eine Gildenstadt der Stufe 3 mit aufgebaut. Alle Tier 1 Raidinstanzen halbwegs Erfolgreich bestritten. Bischen gegen andere Spieler gekämpft.
> 
> Wäre ja schön wenn sie es endlich gefixt haben. Schön wenn dann irgendwann auch wieder die Dynamik in der Botanik aktiviert, und vielleicht sogar DX10 eingeführt wird.
> In der Zeit wo ich gespielt hab, bin ich nicht von Keshatta ins Eiglophianischen Gebirge gekommen, ohne mindestens 2 mal den Client neustarten zu müssen. Vista 32 Bit. Und XP 32 Bit lief es auch nicht besser.



So weit bin ich noch nicht, muss nebenbei noch arbyten/RL usw.

Dynamik in botnik aktivieren sollen sie sich von mir aus mal ruhig noch bissl aufheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten Abstürzen tuts nun nicht mehr, aber schon ne weile her das das gefixed wurde.



> Ich kenn die Übersättigung bei nem MMO - wobei ich dies selbst bisher noch nie so wirklich selbst hatte.
> 
> - Raids waren wie schon geschrieben, überhaupt nicht balanced, und dazu verbuggt.
> 
> - Leveln war ab ~60 ne Qual, weil man immer nur eine kleine Handvoll Level über den echten Content erreichen konnte, der rest übers Grinden wofür es aber nicht genug Plätze gab.



Wenn du denn wirklich ein Vielspieler bist, so sollte es dich zwangsweise bereits getroffen haben!

Eventuell bin ich noch nicht weit genug, bisher finde ich das nicht so.

Mach dich nicht lächerlich, es ist so viel Instanziiert.



> - PvP von Patch zu Patch mal kaputt (one hit melees etc.)
> 
> - das UI (ich rede nicht vom optischen) total Benutzerunfreundliche (kaufen/verkaufen, berufe)
> 
> - Berufe ansich nur Bedingt von Nutzen



Habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, fände es aber hilfreich wenns so wäre, um das
Gruppenspiel im PVP zu erzwingen.

Ich hätten DEN chat in WAR gerne wie er in AOC ist.
Was am Verkaufen Dialog "falsch" sein soll,
erschliesst sich einem Kacknoob wie mir leider nicht.

Die Rüstungs/Waffenhersteller sind underpowered... find ich auch
Ich würde das als Content Blocker bezeichnen, so wie in allen anderen
Games auch, wenn die Berufe zuuu stark gebufft würden, würde keiner
der Item geilen mehr PVE/PVP machen.

Die anderen Berufe sind in Ordnung.



> - Handel? Wirtschaft?
> 
> - die ewig lange Zeit in der es möglich war verbutte Bosse mehrmals am Tag zu töten und abzufarmen
> 
> - und das wohl härteste: Die Instanzierung - man haut dir aufm PvP Server auf die Nase, es gibt dicke Luft, rieg? Ich flüchte einfach in die nächste Instanz: Am Gebietseingang wiederbeleben, nächste Instanz ... mich findet man nie wieder. Nimm Gildenmitglied was in die Hand drücken? "Hey wo bist du?" "Beim Händler in Conalls" "Da steh ich auch" "..." "komm gleich wieder".



Gibts, so what?
Mal im Handelsposten geschaut?

ne Zeitlang konnte man einige Silber verdienen beim kloppen von Bossen im Feld der Toten,
wie tragisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auf keinem PVP Server, kann da nid mitreden, aber es sind doch nicht ÜBERALL Punkte zum
porten?!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sind die Mengen an Instanzen überschaubar, das passt schon.



> Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres mit WoW aufgehört, für AoC. Nach der Verschiebung lange Zeit kein MMO gespielt, mal HdRO angetestet, und Tabula Rasa.
> Ersteres hat mir gefallen, und könnt ich mir vorstellen auch zu spielen, letzteres nicht. Obwohl HdRO fast nen WoW Klon ist.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit rumstänkern, oder die Leute zu ärgern.



Habe beides getestet und mag es nicht.
Bei TR fand ich es sehr schade.
Bei HDRO wars mir egal.

Wenn man gebetsmühlenartig die immer und immer wieder gleichen (oft falschen) Argumente
in einem FAN Forum des Produktes bringt, um welches sich das Forum dreht, sollte man mit
Gegenwind rechnen, das halte ich für normal.



> Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab 3 Jahre oder länger, auf das Spiel gewartet. Ich habe mir sehr viel von dem Spiel erhofft - leider ist es nicht mal annähernd so geworden, wie ich es mir gewünscht werde. MIR macht es keinen Spaß, vielen anderen auch nicht. Das ist nunmal so, es tut mir leid.



Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert, Pech gehabt Keule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau Dir Eve an, so wie Du sprichst könnte es perfekt sein für dich.

Viel Spass bei was immer du tust,
erwo


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Du wirst erst angefeindet, wenn du sagst, Funcom hat das beste PvP-Spiel aller Zeiten rausgebracht. Wenn du sagst, das ist ein MMORPG-Game, die sind bauartbedingt bei Release unfertig und verbugged. Funcom konnte garnicht anders. Wenn du sagst, der nächste Patch wird BESTIMMT die zum Release versprochen Features nachliefern. Funcom arbeitet dran.


Hmm das stimmt so LEIDER nicht. Man wird definitiv angefeindet auch wenn man NICHT behauptet dass AOC "der PvP Wunschtraum" ist.
Hier genügt schon das pure Outing DASS man schon seit Release spielt um sich als "Geld ohne arbeiten Verdiener" und "warm" beschimpfen lassen zu müssen. 
Aber das ist Geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coup de grâce (21. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du siehst, worauf ich hinaus will. Man muß zwischen AoC und Funcom unterscheiden. Wenn du für das Spiel argumentierst, ist alles im grünen Bereich.



Einspruch, euer Ehren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Man könnte gut und gerne ganze Wälzer damit füllen, warum AoC als Spiel an ganz, ganz vielen Stellen hakt oder gar nicht funktioniert, warum es z.B. in Bezug aufs Worlddesign (Grafik ist nicht alles; ich lauf nun mal nicht gern durch eine instanzierte Schlauchwelt) oder die Archetypisierung eher durchschnittlich bis unterdurchschnittlich ist, ABER das ist und bleibt eine rein geschmäcklerische Diskussion, die schon bis zum Erbrechen geführt wurde. In diesem Punkt, da gebe ich dir Recht, sollte man jedem seine Meinung zugestehen, ABER man sollte auch nicht jeden schöngefärbten Unsinn und jede Lüge die Konkurrenzprodukte betreffend umkommentiert stehen lassen. 

Über FC und deren Geschäftspolitik, da stimme ich zu, kann es eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen geben, aber auch hier kriegen die üblichen Braunnasen ja jedes Mal ein feuchtes Höschen, wenn sich die Jungs in Norwegen einen besonders großen Popel aus der Nase gezogen haben, den sie dann, vollmundig angekündigt, "in nächster Zeit" [tm] mal ins Spiel patchen wollen ... Da muss man schon schwer an sich halten, wenn man sowas liest.


----------



## erwo (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Coup schrieb:


> ich lauf nun mal nicht gern durch eine instanzierte Schlauchwelt



Wenn man keinen bock hat, sollte man es nicht kaufen, ansonsten ist Schlauchwelt
typisch für leute die aus dem Tutorial nich ´rausgekommen sind.

Habe oben ein Posting für die WoW Opfer mit einem Spieletip abgesondert,
das könnte auch Dir helfen, hauptsache weg, egal wohin. - Das wird nicht nur
Dir Freude bringen, sondern vor allem auch das Forum von Müll entlasten.

Geh mit Freude,
aber geh,
erwo


----------



## Coup de grâce (22. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Geh mit Freude,
> aber geh,



Nach dir. Das dann allerdings mit Freuden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm das stimmt so LEIDER nicht. Man wird definitiv angefeindet auch wenn man NICHT behauptet dass AOC "der PvP Wunschtraum" ist.
> Hier genügt schon das pure Outing DASS man schon seit Release spielt um sich als "Geld ohne arbeiten Verdiener" und "warm" beschimpfen lassen zu müssen.
> Aber das ist Geschichte
> 
> ...


Das durften und dürfen sich WOW-Spieler ausserhalb (manchmal sogar innerhalb) Ihrer Community aber auch oft genug anhören, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt AOC-spezifisch. Nachdem WOW-Spieler nun schon jahrelang das Ziel des Spotts aller anderen MMO-Communities waren schlagen sie halt nun mal zurück, und da ists mit dem aufhören schwer (weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das durften und dürfen sich WOW-Spieler ausserhalb (manchmal sogar innerhalb) Ihrer Community aber auch oft genug anhören, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt AOC-spezifisch. Nachdem WOW-Spieler nun schon jahrelang das Ziel des Spotts aller anderen MMO-Communities waren schlagen sie halt nun mal zurück, und da ists mit dem aufhören schwer (weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung)



=P und dafür stehen manche schon um die uhrzeit auf.

Ne spaß bei dseite ich find es egal wie nicht ok und ich werd hier in nächster zeit einfach viel mehr melden sobald es um ein thema geht in dem ein flame einfach nicht hin gehört ich werd wohl die kleine Petze des Age of conan forums =P


----------



## Lanatir (23. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> =P und dafür stehen manche schon um die uhrzeit auf.
> 
> Ne spaß bei dseite ich find es egal wie nicht ok und ich werd hier in nächster zeit einfach viel mehr melden sobald es um ein thema geht in dem ein flame einfach nicht hin gehört ich werd wohl die kleine Petze des Age of conan forums =P


Ja, manche stehen um die Zeit auf, aber um arbeiten zu gehen. Soll ich dir nen Wiki-link posten was das Wort bedeutet?

Zum Thema: Ich hab mich grad mal wieder durch die offiziellen Foren getrieben und da ein wenig gelesen. Es scheint wohl tatsächlich so zu sein das selbst der Paradeserver Asgard, von dem ja viele sagen er sei 'sehr gut bevölkert' ziemlich leer ist. Im allgemeinen scheint sich derzeit die Restbevölkerung von AOC auch schon in die 2 bekannten Lager zu teilen, und es wird, wenn ich all die Leute ernst nehmen kann, die sagen das sie kündigen, eher leerer als voller.
Es wird wirklich langsam Zeit für Funcom, was zu tun. Das Problem ist das ich auch nicht weiss, was.
Hier der link ins offizielle Forum:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97884.

Es gibt ja auch immer noch Leute die der festen Überzeugung sind, AOC habe so um die 400.000 Spieler. 
Ich mach da jetzt mal einen Vergleich. Asgard soll der am besten bevölkerte Server sein, und selbst auf der offiziellen Forenseite kann man lesen das da nicht mehr allzuviel los ist.

Vergleich: EQ2, derzeit geschätzte Abonenntenzahl irgendwo zwischen 100.000 und 200.000.
Server Innovation und Valor, beide in jedem Levelbereich gut gefüllt, man findet eigentlich in jedem Levelbereich und jeder Zone 'RELATIV' leicht eine Gruppe. Dazu muss man sagen das EQ2 etwa 3 bis 4 mal so gross ist wie Age of Conan was die Anzahl und grösse der Zonen angeht.
Auch ist dieses Spiel in den USA deutlich beliebter und stärker bevölkert als hier. Da wirds also eher noch mehr sein.
Es kann also wirklich keiner noch ernsthaft behaupten, AOC würde von 400.000 Leuten gespielt. Ich denke auch das man das ganze eher bei 100.000 ansiedeln sollte, vielleicht 150.000, aber Tendenz fallend.
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben (Quelle kann ich leider nicht mehr angeben), das aufgrund der Produktionskosten und der finanzlage von Funcom, man etwa 200.000 Leute braucht, um das Spiel aus der Verlustzone zu halten. Da fängt das Problem an. 
Erste Lösung um finanzmittel frei zu machen: Serverzusammenlegung, Serverfarm verkleinern, dadurch kosten und Wartungskosten verringern.
Nächster Schritt wäre dann Straffung des Mitarbeiterstabs, was meist auch mit Qualitätsverlust einhergeht. (und da wird mir, bei der bereits vorhandenen 'Qualität' des Produkts, Angst und Bange.
Nochmal, FC muss jetzt schon irgendwas gewaltiges aus dem Ärmel schütteln, sonst wird AOC demnächst umbenannt in Vanguard 2.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

@Lanatir danke dir genau meine Meinung. Aber viele wollen es eben nicht wahrhaben. Es ist immer so weniger Kunden weniger Kohle weniger Entwicklung damit ist das Spiel zum tote verurteilt weil es nicht weiter entwickelt wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Volun (23. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> @Lanatir danke dir genau meine Meinung. Aber viele wollen es eben nicht wahrhaben. Es ist immer so weniger Kunden weniger Kohle weniger Entwicklung damit ist das Spiel zum tote verurteilt weil es nicht weiter entwickelt wird.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



habe gestern mal ne ganze Weile hier durch diverse AoC Threads gewuselt und irgendwie sehe ich Dich ständig posten was alles so schlecht und mies und was weiss ich alles ist. Wenn Du es so empfindest, dann mach doch einfach zum Thema drei Kreuze und begebe Dich den Spielen, die Du magst.
Warum musst du allen immer Deine negative Meinungen aufdrücken? 

Ja ich weiss, Recht auf freie Meinungsfreiheit bla bla, aber warum möchte man mit aller Gewalt andere Leute bekehren wie scheiße das SPiel xy ist und was alles falsch gemacht wird.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> habe gestern mal ne ganze Weile hier durch diverse AoC Threads gewuselt und irgendwie sehe ich Dich ständig posten was alles so schlecht und mies und was weiss ich alles ist. Wenn Du es so empfindest, dann mach doch einfach zum Thema drei Kreuze und begebe Dich den Spielen, die Du magst.
> Warum musst du allen immer Deine negative Meinungen aufdrücken?
> 
> Ja ich weiss, Recht auf freie Meinungsfreiheit bla bla, aber warum möchte man mit aller Gewalt andere Leute bekehren wie scheiße das SPiel xy ist und was alles falsch gemacht wird.


Moin,

ganz einfach weil man immer zwei Seiten braucht um die Wahrheit herauszufinden. Und wenn nur die mit der rosaroten Brille hier schreiben wie toll alle sei stimmt es einfach nicht. Also müssen andere hier die andere Sichtweise darstellen damit Neueinsteiger auch ein richtiges Bild vom Spiel bekommen und nicht geblendet werden wir wir am Anfang.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Wongaar (23. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ganz einfach weil man immer zwei Seiten braucht um die Wahrheit herauszufinden. Und wenn nur die mit der rosaroten Brille hier schreiben wie toll alle sei stimmt es einfach nicht. Also müssen andere hier die andere Sichtweise darstellen damit Neueinsteiger auch ein richtiges Bild vom Spiel bekommen und nicht geblendet werden wir wir am Anfang.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Kannst du dir denn überhaupt noch eine Meinung abgeben? Spielst du das Spiel überhaupt noch? Wieso musst du Anderen, in dem Falle Neueinsteigern, deine Meinung aufdrücken?
Kannst du Sie nicht ihre eigene Meinung bilden lassen? .......

Ich könnte noch mehr Fragen aufwerfen......


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Wongaar schrieb:


> Kannst du dir denn überhaupt noch eine Meinung abgeben? Spielst du das Spiel überhaupt noch? Wieso musst du Anderen, in dem Falle Neueinsteigern, deine Meinung aufdrücken?
> Kannst du Sie nicht ihre eigene Meinung bilden lassen? .......
> 
> Ich könnte noch mehr Fragen aufwerfen......


1.Klar kann ich eine Meinung abgeben habe das Spiel sehr lange gespielt ausserdem sind in meinem Freundeskreis nich einige dabei. 

2.Nein spiele es nicht mehr aber informiere mich und sehe ja was gefixt wird.

3.Ich muss gar nix ich darf^^ Ich muss nur sterben. Ich drücke niemanden was auf ich versuche nur die Sicht der Dinge aus meiner Perspektive wiederzugeben.

4. Sie müssen sich ja nicht meine geistigen Ergüsse reinziehen *sfg. Man darf sie lesen.

Und wen du alle meine Threads gelesen hättest steht auch postitives über AOC.


Dann frag weiter kein Problem.

In diesem Sinne lateinisches Sprichwort:

Audiatur et altera pars.

Gruss Tiegars

PS:aber bitte nicht wieder persönliche Angriffe es geht hier nicht um mich sondern um das Thema AOC.


----------



## Abrox (23. Oktober 2008)

Ach das 2 Seiten System ...

Der eine sagt "schön" der andere sagt "unschön"

Was sagt uns das jetzt? Verschiedene Meinungen. Welche davon stimmt? Beide.

Ich denke mal einen Großteil der Enttäuschung war das ziemlich viele Leute sich zu viel von dem Spiel erhofft haben.

Andere mögen das Spiel gemocht haben, bekamen aber nicht was sie wollten.

Manche hörten wegen den Bugs auf.

Manche blieben dabei, weil es ihnen einfach gefällt.


Als ich von AoC gehört habe (paar Jährchen her) hatte ich nur eine Hand voll Infos.

Barbaren MMO - Nice, mir gefällt ein Conan Setting (Roane nochmals gelesen)
Keine Elfen - AO wurde so langsam alt, mehrfach hatte man in Spielen einen GRAM gegen WoW gespürt (ähnlich wie heute gegen AOC)

Jahre vergingen, erste frühe Screens, sah damals Over the Top aus. Neue Infos.

Blut - Nett, blutige MMO(RPG)S gibts ja nicht
Aktives Kampfsystem - ??? Naja keine Ahnung, mal sehen


Das war soweit alles. Meine Infos wurden bestätigt.



Zurück zum 2 Meinungssystem. Ja natürlich ist es ja gut. Es gibt definitiv mehr Leute die gegen AoC sind. Der Großteil davon spielt aber seit Ablauf Probemonat nicht mehr. Einige haben vor kurzem aufgehört. Ist das trotzdem ein Grund, wenn zum Beispiel auf der Hauptseite eine News steht was geändert wird, die Comments mit Müll zuzuspammen? Dabi find ich nichtmal schlimm wenn da etwas wie "Nach X Monaten lol"  steht. Schlimmer sind die Verbalerotiker. 

Es hat sich wirklich eine Menge in AoC getan, überwiegend gutes. (Warum überwiegend? Wegen dem Gem-Nerf haben auch viele aufgehört, obwohl der nötig war)

Wie schon gesagt, beide Seiten haben Recht. Nicht jedes Spiel spielt sich auf jedem Rechner gleich. (Beispiel: M.U.G.E.N. Spiele laufen nur auf meinem alten PC, gleiches Betriebssystem) So kann es auf Rechner A zu abstürzen führen, auf Rechner B nicht, auf C wiederum schon nur recht selten (Beim wechseln zwischen Firefox und WoW hab ich auch abundzu crashes). Bugs findet man wo man sucht, soll heissen, es gibt kein bugfreies Spiel. (Allein wie viele Glitches ich schon gefunden habe in anderen Spielen) Sicherlich mag es hier und dort noch grobe Spielfehler geben, aber beim 2. Versuch geht das meist. Feine Fehler findet man beim Genauen betrachten, aber die findet man woanders auch. 

Das Thema Quests, zu viel Grinden, zu wenige Quests. Das muss ich verneinen. Sicherlich mag es wenn man sich Stur an Levelzonen hällt teilweise wenige Q finden. Eine Zone zurück gibt es aber vielleicht noch nen Haufen Q. Selbst kleinere Quests geben noch gut EP.

Crafting, nunja, bis jetzt bringt gecraftetes wenig. Schwer ist es wiederum nicht wenn man Waffen- und Rüstungsbauer ist. (Es sei denn man braucht Leder, beim letzten mal hab ich ewig gebraucht)

Endcontent kann ich nichts zu sagen. Da teilen sich aber auch die Meinungen. Ich würd behaupten es haben auch beide Recht.

PvP lass ich aussen vor, ich bin PvE Spieler und PvP reizt mich wenig.


Also Leute, fahrt mal runter. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Sprich jeder muss selbst entscheiden. 

Wenn ich jemanden mit Engelszungen vom Spiel vorschwärme, kann er sehr enttäuscht sein wenn seine Erwartungen Zerschmettert werden.

Wenn ich aber Anti-Funcom Propaganda schiebe, dann weiss ich ja auch nicht vorher, ob das Spiel ihm ohne meine Abschreckung gefallen hätte.


Ein Grund warum ich Spiele ohne Erwartungen entgegentrete. Ich gewinne saubere Eindrücke, im Notfall werde ich nicht enttäuscht. (FFXII war ja auch ein "Wahr wohl nichts")


----------



## smerz (23. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Es gibt mehr Möglichkeiten XP zu bekommen.
> Instanzen, Dungeons (manchmal frustig), Wiederholbare Quests, oder einfach generell quests.


- Instanzen und Dungeons bringen nur wenig XP, und machen nachm 3. mal nur noch wenig Laune (weil die Itemisierung net der brüller ist / war) - irgendwas muß nunmal zur Wiederholung der Wiederholung der Wiederholung vorran treiben. Ein "weil ich es kann" tut es nicht". Ist aber auch egal - Dungeons eigenen sich zum Erfahrungspunkte sammeln so sehr, wie sich für 7 € 50 á 1000er Karton den Lebensunterhalt mit Pizzaflyer im Einfamilienhaus-Wohngebiet austragen zu verdienen.
- Quests waren schon mit Level 53, 62, 71 schon wieder alle 'verbraucht' - ab etwa Level 50/60 etwa reichten die Quests je 10er Schritt für gerade mal 3 max 4 Level, wenn überhaupt (mit vollem Ruhe Bonus jederzeit vielleicht was länger).
Und das ist bzw. war Fakt, und da hat sich meines Wissens nach ja noch nicht viel getan.
- wiederholbare Quests SIND grinden - geh und töte 12 x 3 y 10 z. Und das laufen um die Quest abzugeben und zu holen hat sich im Regelfall nicht mal gelohnt.

Sag mal, welches Level hast du überhaupt?





erwo schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber man will ja auch in späteren Zeiten noch was haben was spass
> macht.



Selbst Leute die man als "Casual" bezeichnen würde, waren nach 3-4 Wochen in dem Content Bereich wo ich war - und denen ist dann genau das gleiche aufgefallen, woran es hakt.
Wenn ICH nur so viel Zeit in ein MMO stecken kann / will, das ich 10 oder gar 20 fach so 'langsam' bin wie alle meine Freunde, würd ich mich fragen, warum ich überhaupt ein MMO zocke - wenn selbst der langsamste schon meilen vorraus ist ... da spiel ich lieber nen schönes Single Player RPG - da kann ich mir alle Zeit der Welt lassen.
Vor allem würd ich dann in Fan Foren nicht über Dinge diskutieren, die ich noch gar nicht gesehen habe.




erwo schrieb:


> Wenn du denn wirklich ein Vielspieler bist, so sollte es dich zwangsweise bereits getroffen haben!


Nein - ich bin es NICHT Müde so einen Content zu spielen? Muß es jetzt zwangsläufig an den Spielern selbst liegen, das ihnen ein Spiel nicht gefallen hat? _"Hey, ihr habt kein Bock auf AoC? Tja, pech gehabt, zu viel WoW gespielt. Zwangsläufig. An was anderem kann es nicht liegen, ausser ja .. ihr seid nicht Reif genug für so ein Erwachsenen-MMO"_ \o/




erwo schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich noch nicht weit genug, bisher finde ich das nicht so.
> 
> Mach dich nicht lächerlich, es ist so viel Instanziiert.


Nicht weit genug, anscheinend, aber hindert ja nicht daran die Erfahrungen anderer herunter zu spielen, für nicht korrekt darzustellen oder sonst wie zu kommentieren. Nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja, voll viel Instanziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin mit 52 in die Kanibalen Höhle im eiglophianischen Gebirge rein, und nen paar Stunden später mit 57 wieder raus - war ne klasse Spielerfahrung. Und bis 80 leider mit die einzige Möglichkeit ausser 5er Dungeons. Und die sind wie gesagt für Erfahrungspunkte nen Keks, z.B. die in den Resourcegebieten.
Aber hast recht, voll Instanziert, Keshatta z.B. war 2-5 mal Instanziert, je nach dem wieviele de rumgefarmt haben. Die 4-5 Spots haben trotzdem net gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch ein Klasse Spielerlebnis.




erwo schrieb:


> Was am Verkaufen Dialog "falsch" sein soll,
> erschliesst sich einem Kacknoob wie mir leider nicht.



Keine Ahnung was sie bisher geändert haben, aber diese Listenanzeige, in der man beim Verkaufen immer aufpassen mußte, WAS man verkauft, da man auf Anhieb nicht sah, was für ein Item das überhaupt ist (nur Anhand des Icons, also ständig Mausover), da es absolut keine Sortierung gegeben hat - man also ständig Dinge dazwischen hatte die man behalten wollte. Das man sein Mount und co verkaufen konnte .. das es von der usibility einfach totaler Unfug war ... das sich dir das nicht erschließen will, hintefrage ich nicht weiter.

Und solche Dinge sind keine Probleme, weil es an der Zeit oder Manpower gemangelt hat, das sind einfach derbe Designschnitzer von denen es einige gibt.



erwo schrieb:


> Die Rüstungs/Waffenhersteller sind underpowered... find ich auch
> Ich würde das als Content Blocker bezeichnen, so wie in allen anderen
> Games auch, wenn die Berufe zuuu stark gebufft würden, würde keiner
> der Item geilen mehr PVE/PVP machen.


Jaja, die Itemgeilen - wie Gedankenlose diese DUMME Phrase ist, ist unbeschreiblich.



erwo schrieb:


> Die anderen Berufe sind in Ordnung.


Jo, nach 3-4 Monaten konnte man sie dann auch endlich mal ausführen, als sie die fehlenden Kräuter nachgereicht wurden, und der Client beim betrachten eines gesockelten Gegenstandes nicht mehr abstürzte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Crafting und Sockel über Monate hinweg dann aber trotzdem noch irgendwie Sinnfrei waren, weil alle paar Wochen ihre Gewichtung, ihr Nutzen übern haufen geworfen und komplett geändert wurden - das nur so nebenbei.
Sind die Fenster für die Berufe eigentlich immer noch so bescheiden unübersichtliches Flickwerk, Platzhalter Funkion das man überhaupt erst mal heran kommt, ohne Sortierung, ohne gar nix?


_Gibts, so what?
Mal im Handelsposten geschaut?_​
Handel in diesem Spiel - sorry, das wurde im offiziellen Forum schon mehrfach erwähnt - ist nen schlechter Scherz.



erwo schrieb:


> ne Zeitlang konnte man einige Silber verdienen beim kloppen von Bossen im Feld der Toten,
> wie tragisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich soll mich nicht lächerlich machen?
Bis zu diesem Patch konnte man vielleicht 50 Silber die Stunde machen, mit AE Grinden bei Azels Festung Beispielsweise _(über Berufe Gold verdienen ist halt so ne Sache - zumal die Leute die dir was abkaufen wollen ja auch erstmal irgendwo her Gold bekommen müssen. Und die Quests sind nunmal irgendwann alle 'verbraucht')._
Als dieser Patch draussen war, sind die Leute Solo in den Wald und haben da die Bosse im epic Modus geklatscht für 15-35 Silber PRO MOP!
Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm gewesen, die Leute standen sich ja auf den Füßen.
Aber entweder weisst du es nicht, oder du verschweigst es:
Man ist zu zweit zur Kannibalen Höle im eigl. Gebirge, und ist immer und immer wieder (allein) rein um den einen Boss umzuhauen. Hat sich gegenseitig die Instanz resetet, und konnte dies unendlich oft wiederholen. Hat etwa 4-5 Minuten gedauert und brachte 15-35 Silber.
Man hat also auf die Stunde gerechnet das zu verdienende Gold um den Faktor 5-8 erhöht, Gold war auf einen Schlag nichts mehr Wert. Und WIE hat man es sich verdient? Mit dem Töten von Elite Gegner 35 Stufen unter einem - graue Mobs.
Keine Ahnung ob sie es geändert haben, ich weiss nur das dies für 2-3 Wochen möglich ein nicht unerheblicher wirtschaftlicher Vorteil für die Spieler ist, die die Möglichkeit hatten gegenüber die es nicht konnten (z.B. so wenig spieler wie du, weil schlicht zu niedrigstufig), und wenn sie es nicht geändert haben .. Fehlen mir echt die Worte - Klasse Content. Graue Mobs farmen für Gold.



erwo schrieb:


> Bin auf keinem PVP Server, kann da nid mitreden, aber es sind doch nicht ÜBERALL Punkte zum
> porten?!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, was dich auf deinem PvE Server nicht betrifft, hat dich auch nicht zu tangieren?
Bravo. Erwartest du nicht gerade von anderen hier Akzeptanz und Objektivität über die Sache?
Ich erspare mir jetzt das Aufzählen der negativen Eigenschaften und täglicher Szenarien, dieser Instanzierung der Aussenwelt. Ich schätze du bist nen intelligenter Bursche und kannst dir selbst ausdenken was für Nachteile man hat (rein Spielerisch, von der Atmosphäre ganz zu schweigen) wenn ein Gebiet auf irgendas mit 100 Spielern begrenzt ist.

Aber ich glaube, mittlerweile sind die Instanzen wirklich überschaubar - leere Server erfordern halt keine Instanzierten aussen Areale mehr. :O




erwo schrieb:


> Wenn man gebetsmühlenartig die immer und immer wieder gleichen (oft falschen) Argumente
> in einem FAN Forum des Produktes bringt, um welches sich das Forum dreht, sollte man mit
> Gegenwind rechnen, das halte ich für normal.


1. kannst du bei den meisten Argumenten gar nicht zwischen richtig und falsch unterscheiden, da du den Content nicht kennst
2. ist das hier kein Fan sondern ein Themen Forum einer meines Wissens nach neutralen Seite (buffed). Age-of-conan.de ist z.B. ein FAN Forum.
3. Gegenwind und andere Meinungen sind eine Sache, meine Meinung als "rumstänkern" zu bezeichen, mir vorzuwerfen ich würde Leute ärgern wollen ist jedoch ... dreist? Ich meine, was ist das für ne Art jeden der nicht der gleichen Meinung ein _vorsätzliches runterbuttern, stören, schlecht Reden, unfrieden Stiften_ zu unterstellen?


----------



## Lanatir (23. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> @Lanatir danke dir genau meine Meinung. Aber viele wollen es eben nicht wahrhaben. Es ist immer so weniger Kunden weniger Kohle weniger Entwicklung damit ist das Spiel zum tote verurteilt weil es nicht weiter entwickelt wird.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Eine komplette Einstellung der Entwicklung ist vermutlich nicht zu erwarten. Immerhin ist es tatsächlich ein Spiel mit ordentlichem Hintergrund, sehr guter Grafik, und auch wenn ich bei dem Wort mittlerweile kotzen muss, Potential.
Eine wahrscheinlichere Entwicklung wird sein, das Funcom die Rechte an AOC abgibt (da gibts ja durchaus finanziell potente publisher die aus dem Gerüst was machen können und auch durch Einblick in den Quellcode von AOC auch für eigene Projekte was gewinnen können). Das wird mit Sicherheit eher passieren, als das Funcom riskiert, daran bankrott zu gehen.

Leider ist es so, das Funcom sich mit dem Projekt als ganzem wohl sowohl finanziell als auch von der Leistungsfähigkeit übernommen haben. Mal sehen was noch so mit AOC passiert.
Sterben wirds nicht, dafür hat es eine zu loyale Fanbase, aber ich sehe keine Zukunft für Funcom in der MMO-Branche, ausser sie entwickeln Anarchy online 2.


----------



## smerz (23. Oktober 2008)

sorry für doppelpost, das Forum mochte so viel Text nicht.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Weil ich auch mal WOW gespielt habe in ner 150 Mann und Frau starken Raidgilde. 70% der Leute waren 18 oder drunter. Von NUR KIDDIES ist nirgends die Rede.
> Fakt ist viele spielen lange WOW haben sämtliche Tier Inzen durch und recht fetse Bindungen in Gilden. Auch die haben ne rosarote Brille auf die sie nicht sehen lässt dass mit jedem AddOn eigentlich nur das selbe kommt. Inzen, Farmen, Inzen.



Klar spielen viele WoW nur noch wegen der Gemeinschaft, der Gilde, der Gewohnheit.
Aus dem selben Grund spielen andere noch Ultima Online, DaoC, Warcraft 3 TFT, EvE ... weis der Geier. Haben die Leute keine Rosa Brille auf? Hat man dies nur im Zusammenhang mit WoW?
Immer nur das selbe? Inzen, Farmen, Inzen? Was glaubst du was AoC nach 3-4 Jahren ist (wenn es so lang besteht?)? Glaubst es erfindet jedesmal das Rad neu?
Ist Quake nicht immer das selbe? Ist Anno nicht immer das selbe? Ist der Fussballmanager nicht immer das selbe, wie die Xte Need for Speed Ausgabe IMMER DAS SELBE IST?!
Ich akzeptiere wenn die hauptsächlichen Spielelemente von WoW nicht jemandens Sache ist, doch was nicht sein kann ist andere Spiele mit grundsätzlich gleichen Elementen als etwas besseres darzustellen, obwohl sie genau das selbe tun. Was ich nicht akzeptiere ist dieses "Itemgeilen" gerede, denn irgend einem Ziel erarbeitet man sich in jedem Spiel (1. in der Fragliste, dust2 mit 12:0 auf T gewinnen, die fetten Rims und Spoiler an den GOLF GTI, auf die oberen Plätze im Battle Net, und sei es nur die anerkennenden Worte seiner Gildenkollegen für eine schöne RP Geschichte zu seinem Char).

Und genauso akzeptiere ich nicht die Behauptung, WoW (und Klicki-Bunti) Spieler hätten Grundsätzlich und allgemein Gültig kein Interesse an Age of Conan, wie (jetzige) Age of Conan Spieler nicht das Klientel für WoW und konsorten wären - du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wieviele von den AoC Spielern, die vor kurzem aufgehört haben, oder balt werden, jetzt klicki-bunti Warhammer Online spielen.

Und da ich das nicht akzeptiere, melde ich mich hier zu Wort und merke an das dieses Aussage (meiner Ansicht nach) nicht der Wahrheit entspricht (wo ich selbst ein Beispiel für bin). Und genau dieses Aussage war im übrigen auch überhaupt der Grund warum ich mich hier zu Wort gemeldet habe.




xdave78 schrieb:


> Eben. Ich hab Level 68 und 9 Tage played auf meinem Main (o_O...jaja ich weiss "Learn 2 Play" kommt jetzt).
> Warum mach ich sowas? Bin Gildenleiter. Hab viel mit dem Crafting verbracht und wir haben mit ganz wenigen Leuten ne T1 Stadt komplett ausgebaut hochgezogen.
> Wir machen auch Gildenevents die irgendwer organisiert. Ich hab auch vor dem Patch schon PvP geübt..usw usw usw...



Hmpf - dieser kram zieht sich jetzt durch X Posts.
Ich habe lediglich anhand der Angaben "noch nicht 80" und "seit EA" versucht mir ein ungefähres Bild deiner (möglichen) Spielzeit zu machen. Bezogen auf die Ausage das bei dir der Client wunderbar läuft, und du auch keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hast.
Denn wenn man net so lange und viel spielt, vor allem am Stück, fallen einem viele Probleme gar nicht auf. Wie die Memory Leaks und Co. welche nach einiger Zeit, und dem ein oder anderen Zonen a) den Client komplett gecrashed haben, b) Brücken und Co das clipping verloren, c) gerne mal die ganze Welt verschwand und man durch Himmel und hölle gefallen ist.. und gefallen gefallen gefallen.
Ich würde deshalb nie irgend nen "learn 2 play" spruch bringen (grundlegend nicht), aber hey .. das Gespräch ist ähnlich der folgenden Begegnung:

Ein Filmfreak, der sich täglich 2-3 blue-ray Kino Hits aus der Videothek mit bringt, unterhält sich mit dem Gelenheits Fernsehgucker mit Analog-Kabelanschluss über nen 42" 1080i LCD.
Der Filmfreak sagt, das Upscaling von DVDs ist schlecht, nach 2-3 Stunden fängt das Gerät an zu flackern, die Schwarzwerte sind selbst für nen LCD nicht berauschend und der HDMI Eingang ist schlecht zu erreichen.
Würde der Tagesschau gucker dann sagen "nö stimmt nicht" oder "ich hab so viel RL, ihr seid doch selbst schuld, wenn ihr so viel HD TV guckt"?!



xdave78 schrieb:


> Mir will nicht inden Kopf warum offenbar Leute reifen Alters hier und in anderen Foren imemr uns nachjagen um unsre Threads zu bombardieren (ich könnte hier jetzt Namen nennen ) und uns AOCler nur provozieren wollen. Mangelndes Vorstellungsvermögen und fehlende Toleranz könnte dafür natürlich ein Grund sein. Jedoch akzeptiere ich doch auch alle die gerne WOW und sonstwas spielen...mehr als gleiche Behandlung fordere ich doch gar nicht. Selbst Grundsätze aus dem 18Jahrhundert "Jeder lebe nach seiner eigenen Fasson" gelten heutzutage nicht.
> 
> LG



Mir will nicht in den Kopf warum sich immer so "angesprochen Fühlt", wenn man über etwas schreibt, vor allem dann wenn es nichts postivies ist.
Glaubst du die Welt dreht sich um Euch? Glaubst du ich suche gezielt Foren mit AoC Spielern auf, um ihnen das Spiel madig zu machen?

Und das ihr die gewünschte Akzeptanz und Tolleranz selbst nicht aufzubringen versucht, wie man immer dann erkennen kann, wenn ihr über WoW oder andere Spiele schreibt, fällt euch wohl auch nicht auf?


----------



## Lanatir (23. Oktober 2008)

Zitat von xdave:
_*'Mir will nicht inden Kopf warum offenbar Leute reifen Alters hier und in anderen Foren imemr uns nachjagen um unsre Threads zu bombardieren (ich könnte hier jetzt Namen nennen ) und uns AOCler nur provozieren wollen. Mangelndes Vorstellungsvermögen und fehlende Toleranz könnte dafür natürlich ein Grund sein. Jedoch akzeptiere ich doch auch alle die gerne WOW und sonstwas spielen...mehr als gleiche Behandlung fordere ich doch gar nicht. Selbst Grundsätze aus dem 18Jahrhundert "Jeder lebe nach seiner eigenen Fasson" gelten heutzutage nicht.'*_

Seltsam das du das sagst. Ich habe nämlich andersrum hin und wieder das Gefühl, das die Leute die AOC mit Herz und Inbrunst verteidigen, auch durch die threads pilgern um postings ihrer Gegner zu finden und anzugreifen.
Problematisch wirds dann wenn aus einer diskussion über ein Spiel persönliche Angriffe werden. Da ists ganz egal welche Seite das macht. Grenzen des guten Benehmens und des Guten Geschmacks sollten nicht überschritten werden.

Das sage ich auch, weil mir bewusst ist das ich bei meiner Kritik und Bewertung von AOC nicht immer besonders fair war und mich tatsächlich die 'Fanboi' jungs so unfassbar aufgeregt haben das ich ihnen gerne mal einen verpasst habe.

Trotzdem liegt mir das Thema weiter am Herzen, vor allem auch weils mich traurig macht wenn ich dran denke wie mich das Spiel angefixt hat in Tortage, und wenn ich mir vorstelle das man das auch durch das ganze Spiel hätte ziehen können.


----------



## ogum (23. Oktober 2008)

@smerz 

Es geht sicher nicht darum das die aktiven AOC Spieler (wie ich z.B.) keine Kritik über das Spiel vertragen.
Aber es kommen eben immer wieder nicht mehr existente Kritikpunkte, z.B. der OOM Bug (der weggepatcht wurde), oder das das game nach tortage unfertig wirkt( ich fand es nach tortage erst richtig gut, weil ich nicht das Gefühl hatte einer Einbahnstraße zu folgen)
und und und...
Es fällt eben soffort auf wenn ex-AOC Spieler das Spiel nach dem Stand von vor einigen Monaten beurteilen.
Ich habe ca 8 Wochen für lvl80 gebraucht und das Spiel ist nach meinen Erfahrungen technisch ausgereift und optisch allen mmorps die ich kenne überlegen(Grafik, Sound, Kollisionsabfrage, sehr wenig timeshift...).
Dafür das das Spiel noch nicht mal 1/2 Jahr auf dem Markt ist hat es viel Inhalt und ich werde noch einige Zeit zu tun haben bis ich alle Quests aus meinem Log erledigt habe.
Da es auch Spieler gibt die in ihrer Freizeit kaum was anderes machen als Zoggn, kann es natürlich schon sein das für die zu wenig "Content" da ist, sollte aber kein problem sein, weil es gibt ja genug mmoprgs.
Es fällt auch auf das die Erwartungen(was natürlich auch an dem Hipe gelegen haben kann)viel zu hoch waren und das das Spiel oft nur dannach bewertet wird was denn noch alles "fehlt".
Mir gefällt AOC so wie es ist, ich brauche allerdings auch keine Raidinis, habe in WOW den "alten Komplettcontent" bis Nefarian so oft gesehn, das ich auf diese art von Content inzwischen gerne verzichten kann.
Ich bin bei buffed, weil ich in wow auch schon hier war und es fällt eben auf das auf AOC häufig nur aus ehemaligem Frust oder schlechten Erfahrungen herumgetreten wird.
Mit dem jetzigem Zustand des Spiels hat das nichts zu tun und ich denke die die ein neues Spiel suchen braucht man nicht vor zu wenig "Content" warnen, weil das betrift in erster linie wirklich nur hardcorezocker aber die haben AOC schon lange durch und mit Sicherheit werden sie auch WAR bis zum Erscheinen von wolk "durch" haben.


----------



## Klehriker (23. Oktober 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> ... und mit Sicherheit werden sie auch WAR bis zum Erscheinen von wolk "durch" haben.



Pass auf, jetzt kommen die WAR-Zocker, denn es ist ja RVR und immer was neues, nie das selbe und dadurch für immer und ewig motivierend... 

P.S: Kein MMO spricht alle an, was spricht dagegen, sich gegen WAR, WOW und Konsorten und für AoC zu entscheiden.
Jeder hat andere Prioritäten. Ich bin auch kein Powergamer und habe deshalb sehr schnell erkannt, das WoW und mittlerweile auch WAR (zumindest derzeit) nichts für mich sind. AoC motiviert mich persönlich einfach mehr als die anderen MMOs und bringt mir dadurch mehr Spielspass, nicht zuletzt durch die meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagene Atmosphäre.
Und Fehler habe ich genauso viele, wenn nicht weniger, als in den anderen MMOs.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2008)

smerz schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich suche gezielt Foren mit AoC Spielern auf, um ihnen das Spiel madig zu machen?


...genau das denke ich! Wenn man mal schaut lieg ich gar nicht so falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ES GIBT tatsächlich User (hier) die  Posten hier - gehn dann zB zu Gamona und schreiben dann da exaktomente das selbe hin....


----------



## leonce2 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen. Funcom ist leider an der Börse notiert, das bedeutet, wenn der  Aktienkurs nachhaltig wegbricht...(gibt es keine Investoren mehr, es können keine Kredite  aufgenommen werden usw.), werden sehr wahrscheinlich bald die Server abgeschaltet. Oder es gibt eine Übernahme, aber auch das müsste sich erstmal für jemanden lohnen.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2008)

leonce2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen. Funcom ist leider an der Börse notiert, das bedeutet, wenn der  Aktienkurs nachhaltig wegbricht...(gibt es keine Investoren mehr, es können keine Kredite  aufgenommen werden usw.), werden sehr wahrscheinlich bald die Server abgeschaltet. Oder es gibt eine Übernahme, aber auch das müsste sich erstmal für jemanden lohnen.


Das mit dem Server abschalten wurde schon oft diskutiert. Ist RELATIV unwahrscheinlich dass dies in absehbarer Zeit passiert. Bzw. Spekulation.
Vllt irre ich mich aber sollte es wirklich soweit kommen (dazwischen gibt es noch ne ganze Reihe anderer möglicher Szenarien was FC machen könnte) und sie müssten Firmenpleite anmelden gibt es da sicher jemanden für den AOC noch nicht am Ende ist. Naja hat auf jeden Fall nengrossen Teil Wunschdenken dabei...aber das meiste ist schn von FC bezahlt worden für ein Unternehmen dass dort einstegen täte wär das sicher nicht ganz uninteressant. Ich hoffe nur dass es NICHT NCSoft ist wenns mal soweit kommt. Dann lieber abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (23. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Server abschalten wurde schon oft diskutiert. Ist RELATIV unwahrscheinlich dass dies in absehbarer Zeit passiert. Bzw. Spekulation.
> Vllt irre ich mich aber sollte es wirklich soweit kommen (dazwischen gibt es noch ne ganze Reihe anderer möglicher Szenarien was FC machen könnte) und sie müssten Firmenpleite anmelden gibt es da sicher jemanden für den AOC noch nicht am Ende ist. Naja hat auf jeden Fall nengrossen Teil Wunschdenken dabei...aber das meiste ist schn von FC bezahlt worden für ein Unternehmen dass dort einstegen täte wär das sicher nicht ganz uninteressant. Ich hoffe nur dass es NICHT NCSoft ist wenns mal soweit kommt. Dann lieber abschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein möglicher Kandidat, der AOC kaufen könnte, wäre Sony. Die haben bereits verschiedene gefloppte oder sehr alte mmos aufgekauft, um Erfahrungen mit dem Genre zu bekommen. Die Weiterentwicklung wäre auf niedrigen Niveau gerettet. 
Allerdings könnte der Insolvenzverwalter von Funcom auch anders entscheiden. Die Funcom-Aktie ist jetzt nur noch 42 cent Wert und ist von 7 Euro im Mai extrem gefallen. Wenns so weiter geht  ... Pleite und goodbye funcom.

Das einzig gute daran ist das dann Leute wie "Waldgeist" (community manager), die die Leute solange mit leeren Versprechungen getäuscht haben, demnächst wieder auf retliche Art ihr Geld verdienen müssen. Es gibt z.B. immer noch kein Dx10 im Spiel ... ich wette das wird nix mehr werden ... blub blub abgesoffen


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Kandidat, der AOC kaufen könnte, wäre Sony. Die haben bereits verschiedene gefloppte oder sehr alte mmos aufgekauft, um Erfahrungen mit dem Genre zu bekommen. Die Weiterentwicklung wäre auf niedrigen Niveau gerettet.
> Allerdings könnte der Insolvenzverwalter von Funcom auch anders entscheiden. Die Funcom-Aktie ist jetzt nur noch 42 cent Wert und ist von 7 Euro im Mai extrem gefallen. Wenns so weiter geht  ... Pleite und goodbye funcom.
> 
> Das einzig gute daran ist das dann Leute wie "Waldgeist" (community manager), die die Leute solange mit leeren Versprechungen getäuscht haben, demnächst wieder auf retliche Art ihr Geld verdienen müssen. Es gibt z.B. immer noch kein Dx10 im Spiel ... ich wette das wird nix mehr werden ... blub blub abgesoffen


Also generell muss man sagen das Waldgeist als CM nur das tut was man ihm sagt. Also ist es nicht wirklich seine Schuld das DX10 noch nicht da ist.
Seine Arroganz hier und im öffentlichen Forum jedoch machen ihn sehr angreifbar, und tatsächlich sollte er immer mal wieder (wie auch ich) vorm schreiben nachdenken wie man Dinge diplomatisch formulieren kann. Also ihm zu wünschen das er seinen Job verliert find ich nicht so schick. Aber man sollte definitiv darüber nachdenken, ihn man 4-6 wochen auf einen kommunikationslehrgang zu schicken.

Und die Aktie...tja...ich bin in der Materie nicht so drin, allerdings hab ich mal gehört das ein solch gewaltiger Sturz des Kurses tatsächlich für das jeweilige Unternehmen nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
Und da Aktien eigentlich nie einfach so aus dem nichts steigen und noch dazu der Finanzmarkt grad wohl völlig im Arsch ist gibts für den Kurs ja mittelfristig nur 2 möglichkeiten. Er bleibt auf derselben höhe, oder er sinkt. Um zu steigen müsste ja zumindest in irgendeiner Form die Chance da sein das Funcom irgendwann mal Gewinn macht....und mal ehrlich....glaubt das irgendwer??? Und wenn der Kurs weiter sinkt, dann ist tatsächlich nicht mehr viel mit Funcom. Hunderte (?) Mitarbeiter werden arbeitslos (wenn auch vermutlich nur solange bis sie bei einem anderen Entwickler unterkommen), was ja nun nicht ganz so lustig ist.
Und was mögliche Kandidaten angeht sehe ich da auch Sony ganz vorne, die haben ja durchaus erfahrung in sowas und haben es ja auch bei Vanguard zumindest geschafft aus einer halbfertigen Ruine ein halbwegs passables Spiel zu stricken.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu warten ob und was Funcom noch aus dem Hut zaubern kann. Vielleicht gibts ja so ein Model wie bei Anarchy online, mit Werbung im Spiel. 'Wenn das Leveln mal wieder zu lange dauert...SNICKERS!!!'

Ansonsten muss ich jetzt zur Arbeit. Scheisse.


----------



## Hillka (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Einerseits tuts mir Leid um AoC andererseits freut es mich das Funcom jetzt deutlich zu spüren bekommt das es eben nicht reicht mit Versprechen ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen und es letzendlich nicht einzulösen.......................
Vielleicht auch eine Mahnung an alle anderen Hersteller.

trippleass gnom:Sony hat es sicher nicht nötig Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet zu sammeln................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur dass es NICHT NCSoft ist wenns mal soweit kommt. Dann lieber abschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich sähe AoC lieber bei NC Soft als bei Sony...
Bei SOE ist nach dem ersten Revamp bestimmt Conan als Charakterklasse verfügbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Und bei NC Soft würde Conan als Superschurke eingeführt werden, der im langen Ledermantel durch die Luft schwebt und ein Schwert schwingt, das dreimal so groß und doppelt so breit ist wie er! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ITS OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND!!!!


----------



## xdave78 (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und bei NC Soft würde Conan als Superschurke eingeführt werden, der im langen Ledermantel durch die Luft schwebt und ein Schwert schwingt, das dreimal so groß und doppelt so breit ist wie er!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hihi. Vor allem würde AOC dann endlich kostenlos. Das Blut und die Fatalities kämen weg oder  würden eingefärbt. Das Bloom würde um Faktor 10 ergöht genau wie die Anzahl der Farben. Es gäbe endlich Waffen die Mannshoch sind und leuchten und schliesslich könnten wir uns über vierteljährliche Content Updates zu je 34,95€ sowie nen Itemshop freuen. Die neueingestellten GMs müssten sich allerdings neue Jobs suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(OKOKOK ich hab jetzt hier einfach meine Eidrücke aus GW, Dungeon Runners und Tabula Rasa auf sehr überzogene Art einfliessen lassen...konnts mir aba nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, auch wenn's lustig klingt. Aber ich glaub das wäre zuviel für die AoC Fans. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheusus (25. Oktober 2008)

Es mag vielleicht auf den ersten Blick nicht sooo toll aussehen, aber ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das FC neben AoC auch noch Anarchy-Online hat (und an einem weiteren Spiel bastelt). AoC war vermutlich ein Schuss in den Ofen für FC, aber ich glaube weiterhin fest an Anarchy-Online.

Auch wenn AO nicht mehr soooo viele Leute spielen, so habe ich dennoch Hoffnung das es sich mit der neuen Engine ändern wird. Man muss einfach nur genug Werbung machen...


Die Konkurrenz ist heute leider groß und wenn ich schaue wie viele mit freudiger Erwartung zu WoW gerannt sind und AO gecancelt haben...... (wobei viele teilweise wieder zurück sind)

Ich glaube erst dann an ein Ende, wenn es von FC aus selbst gesagt wird. Man kann wilde Spekulationen starten, aber am Ende liegt es nicht bei uns, sondern bei FC.



Hoffen wir auf ein einigermaßen gutes Ende.....

Viele Grüße,
Morph


----------



## Lanatir (25. Oktober 2008)

Morpheusus schrieb:


> Es mag vielleicht auf den ersten Blick nicht sooo toll aussehen, aber ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das FC neben AoC auch noch Anarchy-Online hat (und an einem weiteren Spiel bastelt). AoC war vermutlich ein Schuss in den Ofen für FC, aber ich glaube weiterhin fest an Anarchy-Online.
> 
> Auch wenn AO nicht mehr soooo viele Leute spielen, so habe ich dennoch Hoffnung das es sich mit der neuen Engine ändern wird. Man muss einfach nur genug Werbung machen...
> 
> ...


Um AO wäre es wahrlich schade, das war zu seiner Zeit ein echtes Juwel im MMO markt, nur leider mittlerweile technisch völlig veraltet. Was war das noch geil als die Alien Invasion begonnen hat damals....ach ja.

Und das tatsächlich an was neuem gearbeitet wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil einfach kein Geld mehr da ist. Und mit AOC hat funcom nicht gerade das Vertrauen der Anleger und Investoren geweckt.

Hier die entwicklung der FC aktie der letzten 6 Monate bis inklusive gestern:

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=FUNCOM.OL&t=6m

Sieht arg böse aus, allein gestern wieder 6% verlust.


----------



## Morpheusus (25. Oktober 2008)

Die arbeiten zumindest momentan an "The Secret World".

Booster Packs für AO sind in Arbeit und an der Engine wird momentan auch gebastelt. Zumindest kann es nicht ganz so schlecht aussehen.....

Hey, ich will dieses Jahr noch beim freiwilligen Support aushelfen. Also sollen die gefälligst zusehen das dort alles weiter seinen gewohnten Gang geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (25. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub das wäre zuviel für die AoC Fans.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen interessiert schon, was die zwei wollen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

für Hellgate London ist es aus. Man kann es hier nachlesen:

http://www.buffed.de/news/7683/hellgate-lo...im-februar-2009

Nur weil viele hier schreiben das es ja blödsinn sei das AOC das Aus bevorsteht. Ich wäre mir da gar nicht so sicher.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Johnnsen (27. Oktober 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> keine sorge, aoc hat noch mindestens so viele user wie hdro, und das lebt schon lange.
> platz 600irgendwas in der verkaufsstatistik, was soll denn das bitte aussagen? dann guck mal, wo wow classic in der verkaufsstatistik liegt, dann reden wir weiter. mann, was für ein schwachsinniger artikel.... aber es muss ja auch leute geben, die den ohne hirn lesen.


Weekly PC Sales:

   1. Spore / EA Maxis / $49 (Average)
   2. Nancy Drew: The Haunting of Castle Malloy / Her Interactive / $18 (Average)
   3. Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning / EA Mythic / $49 (Average)
   4. Civilization IV: Colonization / Firaxis / $29 (Average)
   5. The Sims 2 Apartment Life Expansion Pack / EA Maxis / $30 (Average)
   6. *World Of Warcraft: Battle Chest / Blizzard / $39 (Average)*
   7. The Sims 2 Double Deluxe / EA Maxis / $30 (Average)
   8. *World Of Warcraft / Blizzard / $20 (Average)*
   9. Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway / Gearbox / $49 (Average)
  10. Crysis Warhead / Crytek (Publisher: EA) / $29 (Average)
Quelle: Shacknews

Also bitte.


----------



## Realtec (27. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Weekly PC Sales:
> 
> 1. Spore / EA Maxis / $49 (Average)
> 2. Nancy Drew: The Haunting of Castle Malloy / Her Interactive / $18 (Average)
> ...



stimmt, sehr erschreckend, dass Sims2 ganze 2 mal in der top ten Statistik ist....


----------



## erwo (27. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> für Hellgate London ist es aus. Man kann es hier nachlesen:
> Nur weil viele hier schreiben das es ja blödsinn sei das AOC das Aus bevorsteht. Ich wäre mir da gar nicht so sicher.



Was Hellgate London (Hersteller Flagship Studios) mit Age of Conan (Hersteller Funcom)
miteinander zu tun haben, erschliesst sich einem so einfachen Menschen wie mir natürlich
nicht.


Leider befürchte ich, das uns das Schäfchen gleich erleuchten wird, in seiner grenzenlosen
Weisheit.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Was Hellgate London (Hersteller Flagship Studios) mit Age of Conan (Hersteller Funcom)
> miteinander zu tun haben, erschliesst sich einem so einfachen Menschen wie mir natürlich
> nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Erwo,

das dient dazu, den negativen thread am Leben zu halten und auch wieder im Forenticker 
zu erscheinen und Du fällst auch noch drauf rein ..:-(

Gruß Sylvvia

P.S.: Tu uns AOC Spielern den Gefallen und antworte auf solche Sachen gar nicht mehr


----------



## lutsch3r (27. Oktober 2008)

Erst wurden die Spieler geflagshipped.com nun werden die Spieler gefuncommed.com.
Zum Start kein Content, versprochener Content dann nicht rechtzeitig nachgereicht und immer wieder verschoben, dann Pleite.

Wer da keine Parallelen sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrongfifty (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Thread dient dazu seine Meinung zu äussern.Aber wenn Failcom meint sie können die Kunden verarschen ,sind die Meinungen eben nicht so toll.
Failcom soll mal in die Puschen kommen das was bis jetzt passiert ist nennt man laues Lüftchen.Der Content der zum Start von AoC da sein sollte ist immer noch nicht vollständig im Spiel.
Und das was Aoc und Hellgate London miteinander verbindet ist das Ende von Hellgate London.


P.S.
Ja ihr könnt schreiben das ich Stimmung gegen AoC gemacht habe und das Spiel darunter leidet weil ich andere mit meiner negativen Meinung beeinflusse.
Aber ihr seid Schuld wenn weiter solch Alpha Versionen auf den Markt geschmissen werden.Danke schon mal dafür.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Was Hellgate London (Hersteller Flagship Studios) mit Age of Conan (Hersteller Funcom)
> miteinander zu tun haben, erschliesst sich einem so einfachen Menschen wie mir natürlich
> nicht.
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach beide haben Alphas auf dem Markt geschmissen und die Kunden verärgert. Aber gewisse Leute brauchen eben länger um es zu verstehen als andere ^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## La Saint (27. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Hier die entwicklung der FC aktie der letzten 6 Monate bis inklusive gestern:
> 
> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=FUNCOM.OL&t=6m


Ich verfolge die Kursentwicklung dieser Aktie auch mit einer gewissen Genugtuung. Sollte sie bis Weihnachten bis auf einen Euro gefallen sein, dann werde ich mir 100 Stück davon kaufen, sie perforieren und bei mir im Badezimmer an die Wand hängen. So als kleines persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ogum (27. Oktober 2008)

<<<Sollte sie bis Weihnachten bis auf einen Euro gefallen sein, dann werde ich mir 100 Stück davon kaufen>>>


La Saint, da kannst dich aber schon jetzt eindecken, der Kurs liegt bei 41 €Cent, häufig wird der Kurs in schwedischen Kronen angegeben.
Ich denke man sollte den Aktienkurs auch nicht überbewerten, VW stieg heute um 140%.
Für eine kleine Firma wie Funcom, braucht man im Verhältnis nur einen winzigen Bruchteil davon um den Kurs kräftig nach oben oder unten zu bewegen.


----------



## Blubbah (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, was für Leute wohl hinter dem Bildschirm sitzen, die sich nach ein paar Monaten immer noch über 1 Spiel aufregen.. bzw. die wollen das die Firma Pleite geht..  einfach lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ach Blödsinn...inszwischen kommen die doch alle nur zum Flamen her wenn sie langeweile haben.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Oktober 2008)

Einige Leute können oder wollen einfach nicht aufhören gegen die Netiquette zu verstoßen. Wenn ihr nicht zu einer vernünftigen Diskussionskultur im Stande seid, werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit die angesprochenen Schreibsperren verhängen. Solltet ihr also das nächste Mal, das Bedürfnis verspüren Euch in unangemessener Weise über andere User auszulassen, dann steckt den Daumern in den Mund und spielt Linus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucius Mind (31. Oktober 2008)

Age of Conan ist die Zukunft!
Grafisch kann kein anderes MMORPG mithalten. Und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Heute ist ja auch wieder ein größerer Patch raus gekommen.

An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mal sehen wer länger durch hält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (31. Oktober 2008)

Lucius schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist die Zukunft!
> Grafisch kann kein anderes MMORPG mithalten. Und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Heute ist ja auch wieder ein größerer Patch raus gekommen.
> 
> An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter
> ...





Jo. Wobei man sich ja eiegntlich zwischen dem alten und immernoch buggy AoC oder dem neuen Wotlk entscheiden muss...;-)


----------



## Tiegars (31. Oktober 2008)

Lucius schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist die Zukunft!
> Grafisch kann kein anderes MMORPG mithalten. Und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Heute ist ja auch wieder ein größerer Patch raus gekommen.
> 
> An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter
> ...



Naja was nützt dir ein Ferrari wen er unter der Haube ein Käfermotor hat? Hä? Die Grafik ist nicht alles. Das Ganze muss stimmen und bei AOC stimmt sehr viel nicht. Lese die Foren.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Tiegars (31. Oktober 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> alles gelaber...AOC wird immer besser und immer mehr kommen zurück...TIEGARS oder wie der noop heisst..sollte mal spielen und nicht so nen Käse laufend verzapfen!!
> Whorlok "A Better Tomorrow" 80 er Ranger PVP-Rang 3



Naja es wird immer schlimmer. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl das die Programmierer nicht wissen was sie tun. Anderst gesagt das sie alten Code verwenden und die alten Bugs wieder einführen. Schaue mal das Chat Problem an. Die haben es damals geändert damit man mehr Leute erreicht und nun gehen sie zurück^^ Sie haben ihre Ändernungen die sie damals gemacht haben wieder geändert. Und das ist nur ein Besipiel.

Und wen du des Englischen mächtig bist kannst es gerne hier nachlesen:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=98633

Das ist eine Petition nur als Info.

Gruss Tiegars

PS:Übrigens Tiegars ist ein ehrenwürdiger Zwergenname nur so nebenbei^^


----------



## Calmera (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein dass sich wieder mal einige "Zocker"eine Meinung zu AoC bilden ohne dass Game zu spielen....?
Also ich habe mein Konto wieder reaktiviert und es hat sich sehr vieles zum positiven geändert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte Leute....nicht im Forum lesen und nur dass schlechte rauspicken sondern selber mal anspielen.....

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie hartnäckig einige sind und es nicht lassen können immer und immer wieder schlecht über AoC zu schreiben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst doch die Leute in Ruhe denen dass Game gefällt.....ihr müsst es ja nicht zocken!!         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne viel Spass in Hybernia.....


Calmera


----------



## Abrox (31. Oktober 2008)

Calmera schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne viel Spass in Hybernia.....



Hyboria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hybernia ist eine Fraktion aus DAoC

Grüsse

Abrox


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Calmera schrieb:


> Lasst doch die Leute in Ruhe denen dass Game gefällt.....ihr müsst es ja nicht zocken!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so. :-)


----------



## trippleass gnom (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

warum zweifelt ihr an dem Ende von Funcom. Nur ein wenig mit Plus und Minus rechnen und dann staunen.

Hier sind alle Funcom-Zahlen für das 2. Quartal zum Rechnen drin:

http://www.funcom.com/funcom/frontend/file...resentation.pdf

Am Ende ist selbst das 2.Quartal mit den zahlreichen AOC Verkäufen Negativ gewesen. Die Verluste und Reserven sind wohl bald aufgebraucht. Schaut euch das Balance Sheet an und dann kann es keine Zweifel mehr geben. Funcom hat sich im übrigen gegen Wechselkursschwankungen nicht richtig abgesichert, sondern sich SEHR dumm verhalten und wird mit einer fast sicheren Pleite belohnt werden. Der Finanz-Manager musste aus dem Grund auch Funcom im Sommer verlassen, da er sich verzockt hat.

Wir können sehr gespannt sein auf die Zahlen vom 3. Quartal, da kann man bestimmt das Ende schon in Monaten vorraussagen , wenn kein neuer Investor einsteigt. Aber keiner wäre wohl so doof im Moment.


----------



## Larandera (31. Oktober 2008)

man wird sehen was die zukunft bringt.

ich warte und freu mich auf Darkfall.


----------



## rosabuffed (1. November 2008)

Lucius schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist die Zukunft!
> Grafisch kann kein anderes MMORPG mithalten. Und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Heute ist ja auch wieder ein größerer Patch raus gekommen.
> 
> An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter
> ...



Grafik ist nicht alles und Bildschirmschoner sind keine MMORGs. Traurig dass AOC für dich nicht mehr zu bieten hat als Grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## hanktheknife (1. November 2008)

> An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter , mal sehen wer länger durch hält


Irgendwann mußt du ja mal aufstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (1. November 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Funcom pleite geht, oder was auch immer, wird sich AoC ein anderer Vertreiber unter den Nagel reissen oder es wird f2p :>


und wer soll dann die server hosten?? F2P mit Item Shop villeicht, aber ganz F2P, das gibts doch eigentlich garnicht, irgnedjemand muss ajd ie sevre rhosten und die kosten immerhin auch geld


----------



## Rehhaile (1. November 2008)

Die Server werden einfach runtergefahren. Ich denke, das Funcom so machen wird wie bei Hellgate London. Wahrscheinlich warten sie noch das Weihnachtsgfeschäft ab, in der Hoffnung, das es noch Irgendwer kauft, dann wirds ab Februar f2p und Mai werden die Server abgeschalten.
Im Übrigen haben sie mit dem letzten Patch wirklich bewiesen, das sie völlig unfähig sind und wahrscheinlich selber gar nicht wissen, was sie da überhaupt anstellen und haben Liveserver mit Testserver verwechselt. Du kannst diner zahlenden Kundschaft doch nicht so einen völlig undurchdachten Patch servieren. Der Patch beweist, das Funcom AoC überhaupt nicht mehr ernst nimmt...


----------



## Schwiegermutti (1. November 2008)

Das wäre cool ,Server runterfahren !!! Das wird ein Feiertag !!!Dann wäre die Größte Schande der MMO Szene beendet !


----------



## Moonstrider (1. November 2008)

Ja das mit Hellgate London ist ein Trauerspiel. 
Es kam einfach ein Jahr zu früh. Würd es erst noch kommen wäre es wohl ausgereifter gewesen und es gäbe kein Druck wegen den Addons WotLK und Moria. WAR wäre lange released.
So hätt das game bessere Chancen gehabt.

Ich frage mich ob die Zahlen von Funcom direkten Einfluß auf AoC haben und umgekehrt.

Falls die Pleite ruft wird sich wohl doch jemand finden der das Debakel dann aufkauft und überarbeitet.


----------



## none the less (1. November 2008)

Schwiegermutti schrieb:


> Das wäre cool ,Server runterfahren !!! Das wird ein Feiertag !!!Dann wäre die Größte Schande der MMO Szene beendet !




Manche Leute haben wirklich ein gigantisches Brett vor dem Kopf. Server runter fahren heißt Arbeitsplätze streichen, wie kann man nur so asozial sein und das den Mitarbeitern einer anerkannten Firma wünschen.


----------



## Dradka (1. November 2008)

Lucius schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist die Zukunft!
> Grafisch kann kein anderes MMORPG mithalten. Und der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. Heute ist ja auch wieder ein größerer Patch raus gekommen.
> 
> An alle die anders denken: Dann spielt doch euer 4 Jahre altes WoW weiter
> ...



Grafik ist so wayne und ich spreche nicht subjektiv:
Wie lang beachtest du die netten Blutspritzeffekte Köpfe rollen etc.? 
Vll begeisterts dich die ersten 2 Monate (wenns hoch kommt) danach denkst du auch nur noch an deine eignefahrene Rota und vll an dmgspitzen. 
Also argumentiere nicht auf Basis der Grafik was Zukunft hat.Wir wissen noch alle was g3 für ein Ende nahm.
Ich geb zu ich achte absolut 0 auf die Grafik ich kann mich auch für uralte 2d Spiele begeistern aber Grafik hält nur solang wie der Hype für das Spiel.

Und WoW wird mit ziemlicher sicherheit Aoc überleben      Masse>Nische

Oder war das ein Trollversuch? ich bin nicht sicher.


----------



## Asenerbe (2. November 2008)

none schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben wirklich ein gigantisches Brett vor dem Kopf. Server runter fahren heißt Arbeitsplätze streichen, wie kann man nur so asozial sein und das den Mitarbeitern einer anerkannten Firma wünschen.




omg. Wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn schreiben?
Anerkannte Firma? Arbeitsplätze streichen?

Wen eine Firma mit Lügen und falschen Versprechungen ein Spiel im Beta Status released, und dann, selbst 7 (!!) Monate nach Start unfähig ist was ordentliches drauss zu machen, dann haben diese Dilletanten das verdient! In jeder normalen Firma, in der Privatwirtschaft würde das so laufen!

Wenn in meiner Firma so gearbeitet werden würde, dann wäre schon lange Schicht im Schacht.
Die Spielefirmen können sich eh schon genug "Pfusch" erlauben, dank solcher Kunden mit solch kindlichen Anschauungen wie oben zitierter.

Man merkt hier deutlich das manch einer absolut keine Ahnung hat, vom wirklichen Arbeitsleben!
Da ist nicht nur alles rosa heile Welt, und die lieben Programmierer machen uns ein tolles Spiel, und wir löhnen dann unser sauer verdientes, selbst wenn das Produzierte noch so ein Rotz ist.....
So läuft das nunmal nicht in der realen Welt!

Willst du Erfolg haben, dann mache gute Arbeit! Sonst sitzt du auf der Strasse.... Aus, Schluss, pasta!

Aber so Leute wie non less... können ja Mami fragen ob sie nicht fürs nächste Monat etwas mehr Taschengeld bekommen können, und es dann an FC überweisen... Arbeitsplätze sichern und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (2. November 2008)

In der ach so tollen Privatwirtschaft läuft es aber eben so, dass Manager etc es verhauen und die einfachen Angestellten es ausbaden müssen. Ich find einen solidarischen Gedanken an die Mitarbeiter, welche dann arbeitslos sind deshalb weniger naiv als dein pseudo-marktwirtschaftliches Geschwafel, oder würdest du in deinem Unternehmen auch sagen "tjo pech gehabt", wenn dein Manager das ganze aus Blödheit vor die Wand fährt.


----------



## none the less (2. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> omg. Wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn schreiben?
> Anerkannte Firma? Arbeitsplätze streichen?
> 
> Wen eine Firma mit Lügen und falschen Versprechungen ein Spiel im Beta Status released, und dann, selbst 7 (!!) Monate nach Start unfähig ist was ordentliches drauss zu machen, dann haben diese Dilletanten das verdient! In jeder normalen Firma, in der Privatwirtschaft würde das so laufen!
> ...



Asenerbe, du bildest dir eine Meinung über eine Person die du nicht kennst, damit zeigst du nur wieder dein geistiges Niveau. Mich würde interessieren was für ein Mensch sich hinter seinem Asenerbe Account versteckt und mit großen Reden um sich wirft.
Übrigens, um noch ein paar Worte über deine kleine lustig konstruierte Geschichte zu verlieren, ich habe mein Abitur schon hinter mir und bin auf dem besten Weg meinen Bachelor of Science zu erlangen. Das Wort Taschengeld habe ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gehört, da muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen...soviel zur "realen Welt".

Die pseude marktwissenschaftliche Analyse lasse ich außen vor, du hast ja eine so große Phantasie, denk dir meine Antwort dazu einfach zusammen.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> ... und dann, selbst 7 (!!) Monate nach Start unfähig ist was ordentliches drauss zu machen, dann haben diese Dilletanten das verdient!


Release am 23.Mai...Juni..Juli...August...September..Oktober...............=7. OH-KAYYY!
Das zur Mathemantik .

Leider ist es doch so dass es in der "normalen" Welt in der ICH lebe genug Firmen gibt gegen die FunCom einen Heiligenschein besitzt.
Das fängt zB schon bei deiner Bank an...die mit deiner hart beiseite gelegten Altersvorsorge am amerikanischen Immobilienmarkt spekuliert hat um den letzten Cent ertrag herauszupressen. Das geht weiter bei der Axe Werbung im TV die Dir suggeriert tausende, halbnackte Frauen treten völlig weg in deiner Axebesprühten Gegenwart über Handyabos mit einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 6 Monaten ...weiter zum Tanken wo man Dir sofort jede Preiserhöhung weitergibt ...aber Preisnachlässe mit Verzögerungen von einigen Tagen eintreffen und es endet schliesslich im Supermarkt wo Du deine Eier aus Bodenhaltung guten Gewissens kaufst bis Dir "Spiegel TV" (oder whatever) am nächsten Tag zeigt wo die wirklich herkommen....
Ich wette Du legst deinen Monatslohn NICHT unters Kopfkissen weil deine Bank (und dei meisten anderen Banken) son Mist macht, ich wette weiterhin Du kaufst kein Axe weil Du gemerkt hast dass es doch nicht funzt und beim tanken schaust Du 2x hin und verschiebst es auf Montag weil komischerweise die Preise oft am Freitag auf magische Weise ein paar Cent nach oben gehen. Dummerweise sind das alles vllt Posten über die man nicht jeden Tag im Forum redet - somit sind natürlich einmalig 50€ viel gewichtiger als die echten Abzocker denen wir jeden Tag (mehr oder minder hilflos) ausgeliefert sind. Bei FC weiss ich wenigstens inzwischen was ich habe.

Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft: Bitte sag uns allen wo Du lebst und ich bin sicher schon bald wird bei Euch der Wohnraum knapp werden.

Sicherlich total OT aber Du wolltest es ja nicht anders.

LG


----------



## none the less (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 interessante Darstellung


----------



## wargammel (4. November 2008)

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, was FC bisher geleistet hat ist doch mehr als unterirdisch.
Ich habe seit Release gespielt und dann kurz vor dem ersten PVP Patch mein Abo nicht weiter verlängert, warum?

Schaut euch mal an was bisher alles "versprochen" wurde und was davon in die Realität umgesetzt wurde.
Ich habe den Gemexploit erlebt und war nach dem nerf einer der "verarschten" da meine stundenlange Farmzeit unnötig war und vieles mehr.
Ich habe die Informationspolitik erfahren, den Waldgeist der immer das selbe schrieb und nie wirklich Stellung nahm.
Ich habe das twopee Team erlebt, von denen wahrscheinlich viele nicht mal selbst das Spiel spielen. (Über die Frage nach mehr Charakterslots bekam man den Tipp, man solle doch auf 2 Servern spielen. Das die Slots aber unabhängig von den Servern war, schien nicht klar zu sein.)
Ich habe jedes mal gehört, wie großartig doch der nächste Patch wird und was uns alles erwartet, dass man nur etwas länger Zeit braucht um den PVP Patch gründlich zu testen um Exploitmöglichkeiten zu unterbinden. Wie hies es doch von offizieller Seite zum PVP Patch beim Release, feinarbeiten müssten noch erledigt werden?
Schaut euch mal das Forum an, High Level Spieler werden von Low Level Spieler "getötet" oder werden selbst zum Mörder.
Nach dem neuesten Patch sind plötzlich viele viele Spieler auf PVP Rang Level 5 und es wird wohl kaum (wie beim Gemexploit, Kyllikki exploit usw. usw.) "Bestrafungen" geben.
Mal ganz erhlich, auch wenn man auf Werbeversprechen oder dem DirectX10 Logo auf der Rückseite der Verpackung keinen "Anspruch" hat so sollte es doch mittlerweile dem letzten klar sein, dass man nur verarscht wird. Dass so viele Leute immer noch keinen Schlussstrich gezogen haben, wundert mich noch heute.
Und zum Thema "Verarschung" und "Heiligenschein" so sind das doch schon Unterschiede.
Kaufe ich mir Eier aus Bodenhaltung, die dann aus Käfighaltung kommen, so tritt der Verbraucherschutz ziemlich schnell in Kraft, vor allem wenn es einen größeres Ausmaß annimmt (siehe Gammelfleisch), bei Axe wird dir im TV Spot gezeigt, dass 1000 Frauen hinter dir her rennen, doch steht auf der Dose ein Logo das dir sagt, dass du mit dem Erwerb auch 1000 Frauen bekommst? Also ich interpretiere das DirectX10 Zeichen als ein Zeichen, dass dann auch im Produkt vorhanden ist und nicht erst nach monatelanger Zeit implementiert wird.
Kaufst du in einem Elektronikstore (in West-Europa) ein Produkt, dann geht man davon aus, dass das Produkt auch funktioniert und das was angepriesen wird, auch vorhanden ist, ansonsten hat man normalerweise ein Anrecht auf Rücknahme.
Ich erwarte auch, dass wenn an der Zapfsäuler Super+ steht kein Diesel oder normales Benzin herauskommt.
Naja egal, ich denke für viele ist das Spiel gestorben ist und mal ganz ehrlich, die Leute noch zahlen lassen, damit diese auf dem Testserver spielen, Fehler melden um dann die gemeldeten Fehler einfach mal mit auf die Liveserver überträgt, grenzt entweder an Dummheit oder an Drogenkonsum oder wie kann man das ganze erklären?
In diesem Sinne, schaun ma mal was aus Warhammer wird, aus 6 wird 2 (aber wenigstens wurde das vor Release kund getan!) und Endgamecontent, naja aber bisher gab es wenigstens keine Fehlpatches bzw. kurze Zeit später Fixxes, was beim Gemexploit bei FC nur knappe 2 Monate dauerte^^.


----------



## Hawkon (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Tja, kann den Vor-Poster gut verstehen und gebe im Recht.

Age of Conan erleidet das gleiche Schicksal wie Vanguard-Saga of Heroes.

Ein Nischen Produkt , und spielen nur Spieler ,die eben Conan Fans sind ,mehr oder minder.

Hab das Gefühl,das durch die Patcherei der Spiele Client schon etwas "angekratzt" ist. Eine Neu-Installation wäre vieleicht ne Lösung, wenn es Probleme gibt.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl. das hier  bar "Sigil" Mitarbeiter tätig sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und den Verdacht,das Age of Conan nur eine Überbrückung zum "Lich-King" ist.
Wer weiss, Blizzard hat genug Geld, Fc damit bestechen,...mhm..... naja , möchte  hier keine Anschuldigungen stellen, ist nur so ein Gefühl.....

Im Ernst , ich spiele auch seit Relase und es hat mich von Anfang an begeistert. Zwar hat mein Rechner etwas mucken gemacht, aber seit ich eine GF8800er habe und einen CD-2 -2x3GH habe,,gehts schon viel besser.

Aber, eigentlich seit 2006 , kommt kein vernünftiges MMO mehr raus.   Bis auf Guild Wars und HDRO , ist der Rest Schrott.
Von Vanguard angefangen  , Hellgate London , bis zu Age of Conan.
Dabei steckt da sooo viel Potenzial , wenn es die Entwickler zulassen. Aber .nix da,  Schnell um !! 1-2 !! Jahre früher Relasen und danach sich krumm und blöd Patchen.
GU hin ,Pachter her,  PVP da, PVP nix ,.....lol

PVP,das was eigentlich sein sollte,..mhm,,ich merk vom PVP net viel.
Was los mit den "MiniGames"?  Da geht eventuell erst ab lvl 80 ein Spiel auf,aber vorher nix,..gar nix !
In World of Warcraft sind  im low-level Bereich wenigstens 2-3 PVP Realms offen, sprich, max. Wartezeit von 15-20min.
Ab lvl 60 oder 70  in weniger als 1min.

Sei es wie es sei , KEIN Spiel wird jemals an World of Warcraft rankommen,.
Den viele Spielehersteller vergessen immer wieder die Grundlagen eines MMO's. 
Auch wenns keiner wahr haben will , aber was nutzt die super Shader 3 Grafik,wenn es die Technologie nicht zulässt.
Ja, mhm,,eigentlich schon ,aber wer hat nen 4 Kern Prozessor (den besten ,den es gibt) oder gar 6 Kern.
Grafikkarte, die schnellste und beste, die kosten im schnitt 500-600 Euro
Ja,dan,,aber nur wenn das Spiel dafür optimiert worden ist,kann man Flüssig spielen. Aber wenn ich so die Foren durch lese, haben sogar SLI/Crossfire  nur geringe Performance steigerungen.
Das runterstufen der Grafik ist Eckelhaft, als wäre dies mit Absicht Programmiert, einfach hässlich und trotzdem Lags und geringe Performance 
Sprich, Schlampig Programmiert. ( nicht nur FC, gibt genug Firmen, aber die sind sauf Zack und Patchen nach)

Grundlagen wären noch:
PVP, mit Belohnungen oder Rängen, ähnlich wie in World of Warcraft, und ja,das wollen die Spieler (auch wenn einige meckern)
Die Schlachtfelder per NPC Joinen, eine art PVP Halle.  
Die PVP Items sollten übersichtlich zb. in Khemi sein oder in Tortage,... aber nicht irgendwo verstreut .
Mehr Schlacht Felder  mit Taktik , Schlachten in Burgen, usw,.....  und das im jeden Level, auch mit 19,29,39,..etc.
Zusammen gefasst, nicht nur gilden PVP ,,sondern gleiches Konzept wie in World of Warcraft und Guild Wars, aber noch verbessert und interessanter  gestalten.

Grafik: Es MÜSSEN mindestens 100 Spieler am selben Fleck stehen können,ohne das man 1FPs hat!
Guild Wars in den Instanzierten Städten , oder World of Warcraft,  Grafik Engine anpassen!
Und wer Shader 3 und Shader 4 Engines erleben möchte,,spielt Crysis oder The withcher !
Solange man Super super High High System dafür braucht ,um es Online zu genissen wollen, klares NEIN.
Besser im Comic/MangaStil als FPS/Lags zu haben.

Instanzierungern, Länder mit "Lade" Abschnitten , das ist schon mal ein Grund, Das Age of Conan nicht erfolgreich werden kann.

Fazit, Grundlagen von "Mama Warcraft" und PVP Grundlagen von "Papa Guild Wars" einbinden und verbessern und erweitern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endcontent sollte groß genug sein, um Power Gamer lange Zeit zu beschäftigen.
Und am Anfang immer wieder Content nach schöffeln.

Und das 400 000 Abos zu wenig sind, muss jedem woll klar sein, Weltweit.
ab 1 Mill. oder mehr , kann man viele Spieler erwarten.

Ich bin strikt gegen Alimente,..ähh ABO Gebühren,wenn  ein Spiel zur Nische wird.
Deto Vanguard, den da bekommt man in 4-5 Monaten mal ein GU und was wars auch schon. Die Welt ist Leer,   keine Instanzierung,aber Leer. Warum?   da fehlen Grundlagen von WoW und natürlich das PVP und was sehr wichtig ist, Lokalisierungen.

Age of Conan ,keine Abo Gebühren mehr, eventuell   in 4-5 Monats Abschnitten bissl Content und PVP Patchen, fertig.

Ach ,ich könnte da ein roman schreiben,...naja....was solls

MfG
Hawkon


----------



## xdave78 (4. November 2008)

Hawkon schrieb:


> Sei es wie es sei , KEIN Spiel wird jemals an World of Warcraft rankommen,.


Naja, vielleicht kein aktuelles Spiel. Aber das hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Wolln auch die wenigsten AOC Spieler(...).



Hawkon schrieb:


> Grundlagen wären noch:
> PVP, mit Belohnungen oder Rängen, ähnlich wie in World of Warcraft, und ja,das wollen die Spieler (auch wenn einige meckern)
> Die Schlachtfelder per NPC Joinen, eine art PVP Halle.
> Die PVP Items sollten übersichtlich zb. in Khemi sein oder in Tortage,... aber nicht irgendwo verstreut .
> ...


Da Du vor den 2 letzten PvP Patches aufgehört hast weisst Du es vielleicht nicht...aber das gibt es zum Grossteil so schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und in WOW wurde es auch erst nach ca 1 Jahr eingebaut...und zwar ohne Belohnungen und PvP XP - die kamen ja noch später)


Hawkon schrieb:


> Grafik: Es MÜSSEN mindestens 100 Spieler am selben Fleck stehen können,ohne das man 1FPs hat!
> Guild Wars in den Instanzierten Städten , oder World of Warcraft,  Grafik Engine anpassen!


Wollen wir das wirklich? Ich glaube nicht. Ich jedenfalls will auf meinem Rechner keine Bosse mehr haben bei denen ich die Polygone an einer Hand abzählen kann und die Texturen aussehen wie auf meinem Nintendo DS. Die Grafik von nem aktuellen MMO muss schon so ausgelegt sein dass Sie auf aktuellen PCs läuft und dass ich sie auch in 3 Jahren noch OK finden kann. Wie aber viele schon bemerkt haben ist Grafik eher sekundär und trägt eigentlich nur zur Athmosphäre bei.

Zudem sollte man schonmal bei der Wahrheit bleiben - stell mal in WOW 100+ Spieler auf einen Fleck. Und das Game hat nichtmal Shader 2.0. Wenn Du Dirs nichts vorstellen kannst dann schau mal Giga WOW wenn sie ihr Giga Eye irgendwo aufgestellt haben - und die haben da nen HIGH END Pc zu stehen. Ich erinnere mich an die Anfangszeit wo in OG ständig unter 10fps waren oder Raids auf Astranaar - damals hatte ich nen P4 mit 3Ghz und Radeon9800 und 1GB RAM  also alles andere als LOW End (2005) und weit über den empfohlenen Anforderungen.

Zu dem Rest will ich mal schweigen da das sicher viele NICHT WOW Fanboys anders sehen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grafik im Manga Stil...na schönen Dank auch. Ist ja nicht so dass fast ALLE MMORPGs in dem Stil sind. Dann kann ich auch Rappelz oder Aion spielen. Nee Du - lass ma gut sein.

Ausserdem ist diese ganze WOW Vergleichsorgie ziemlich hohl.


LG


----------



## Sylvvia (4. November 2008)

Hawkon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Tja, kann den Vor-Poster gut verstehen und gebe im Recht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hawkon,

kann Dir da leider gar nicht zustimmen. Was die performance angeht - mein Sohn spielt mittlerweile mit einem 
mittlerweile 3 Jahren alten (damals war es high-end) PC und Windows XP - zwar nicht so flüssig wie auf meinem, aber
durchaus mit annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit. 
Bei MAMA - WOW oder Papa - Guildwars Anleihen zu nehmen ... das habe ich 3,5 Jahre gehabt und das wäre für mich ein Grund AOC den Rücken zu kehren. 
Ansonsten denke ich, das Du eine etwas rege Phantasie hast ..... 
Ich wüßte jetzt nicht, warum mich ein Ladebildschirm stören sollte ...
Ich wüßte nicht, warum mich eine Instanzierung für den Fall das zu viele User da sind, stören sollte ....
(warum stört es dich, wenn du doch Guildwars anführst - in den Städten laggt es wie Sau und im Spiel ist doch alles komplett instanziert - und zwar beschränkt auf ein paar Leutchen)
Ich wüßte auch nicht, warum ich mich nach WOW zurücksehnen sollte, wo ich als casual-player doch nur "Karl-Arsch" bin und weder Zeit habe noch die Chance habe irgendwo mitzuspielen ab 70. Dieses Spiel für Leute, die mehr als 8 Stunden Zeit zum spielen haben ... (ohne das weiter werten zu wollen).
Ich wüßte auch nicht, warum AOC / Funcom (außer den Fehlern, die sie schon gemacht haben), auch noch die Fehler von WoW und Guildwars zu übernehmen.

Gruß S.


----------



## Protek (4. November 2008)

Also Fakt ist, AoC gehen die Spieler aus. Die Server sterben allmählich.

Beispiel Ibis, viele Gilden Berichten von haarsträubenden Verhältnissen von zu wenigen Spielern, da sich ultra Random gerade knapp noch ein Raid bilden kann. Aber dann natürlich kaum in einer guten Klassenvielfalt.

Wie alles in diesem Spiel, kommt selbst die Serverzusammenlegung zu spät! Wen wunderts? Ein Spiel das seit Mai released ist und fast immer noch gleich "s.....e" aussieht. Von neuem Content ist meilenweit nichts in Sicht. Einige alte Inhalte wurden verbessert, abgesehen davon kam da noch ein sinnfreies PvPSystem und ein noch sinnfreieres Mördersystem, das es Lowis erlaubt, sich zusammen zu schliessen und die High Lvls umzuhauen. Da sich diesen jegliche Möglichkeit entzieht sich zu wehren, weil sonst Mörderpunkte, ist das Game klinisch tot. 

Yrmir Pass oder wie sie den Mythos nennen und epische Keepschlachten, mit solchem Dreck halten sie die letzten Leute noch bei Laune, deren Spielspass darin besteht, sich selbst Content in Form von Events zu schaffen. Gildenlose Singleplayer werden spätestens mit lvl 80 entdecken, das es wie FarCry oder sonst ein Spiel mit einem Ende ist. Kein Mmorpg. Jawohl, keineswegs vergleichbar mit einem Spiel aus diesem Genre, weil es schlichtwegs ein erneuter Hellgate London Clone war. 
Ein Spiel das zwar Potential hatte, aber gründlich in den Sand gesetzt wurde. 
Blizzard/Mythic und alle anderen Entwicklerstudios werden sich freuen, das ihnen Funcom die Spieler wieder ins Haus bringt. Vielleicht erwartet einem da wieder eher ältere Grafik, doch immerhin bekommt man ne anständige Kost geliefert und nicht verbranntes Fleisch. 

Klar gibt es noch immer Leute, die an ein sterbendes Game glauben. Bis lvl 20 hatte ich auch noch Hoffnung, aber dann gings tief abwärts. Spätestens mit lvl 80 fragte ich mich vor Monaten. Wo ist das eigentlich Spiel? Diese hässliche Wüste Keshatta? Atzels Reich? Soll das der Endcontent sein? Die Highend Gebiete? Schlechteres Lvl Design ist mir jedenfalls noch nie untergekommen. Natürlich war das ganze nicht schlecht, doch definitiv nicht Mmorpg fähiges Material, das Spieler für längere Zeit halten könnte.

Zu viele/kleine Instanzen, ständige Hotfixes bei jedem Patch, ungenannte Änderungen in den Patches.

Ich hoffe einfach für die Leute, das ihr euer Abo Monatsweise zahlt, das sowieso zu teuer ist. Irgendwann kommt der Tag, vielleicht auch erst in halbem Jahr, je nachdem woher Funcom noch Geld kriegt, was ich weniger glaube. Sie werden zurzeit wahrscheinlich bei unter 100k Spielern sein, wenn überhaupt.

Fakt ist einfach nun mal, sie gehen PLEITE.

Wenn WOTLK kommt, dann werden es noch viel weniger Spieler. Weil keiner bleibt bei einem Spiel, das nur Versprechungen macht, aber keine Einhält.
Ich rechne noch bis zum Sommer/Herbst 09, das entweder das Entwicklerstudio wechselt oder die Server zugehen.

Die Realität ist nun mal so. Da ihre Aktie auch noch verdammt tief ist, zeigt nur, wie wenig die Leute an Funcom noch glabuen.

Wenn die Fanboys es nicht wahr haben wollen, dann geht halt mit eurem Spiel unter. Dann war wenigstens etwas an dem ganzen heldenhaft.


Oh ich vergass DIRECTX10. Das lustige ist ja wirklich, das dieses versprochene Feature schon kein Schwein mehr interessiert, aber wayne? Ist doch schön wenn das Game mit DX10 dicht macht oder? ^^


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Hi,



Protek schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist, AoC gehen die Spieler aus. Die Server sterben allmählich.



Ab hier habe ich nicht mehr weitergelesen.

Ist Dir langweilig Protek? Nix los in WoW oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sage ich nur eins ^^

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=99643

Wobei ich sagen muss das in Xfire AOC wieder ein Platz gut gemacht hat von 45 auf 44.

http://www.xfire.com/games/aoc/Age_of_Cona...ian_Adventures/

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Du sage ich nur eins ^^
> Wobei ich sagen muss das in Xfire AOC wieder ein Platz gut gemacht hat von 45 auf 44.
> http://www.xfire.com/games/aoc/Age_of_Cona...ian_Adventures/
> Gruss Tiegars



Tjo, und? Ist doch überall so, schau mal WoW Ungoro Server
an, usw. - es geht halt nicht immer ganz genau auf mit Server-
zahlen und Spielern, war früher überall so, wird später auch
wieder überall so sein, ausser bei Games wie bspw. Eve, wo
es nur einen Server gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xfire installier ich nicht, das halte ich für Kinderkram, hab
mir die Seite angeschaut.

Ob da die Zahlen von AOC hoch oder runtergehen, nunja,
wen interessierts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht das Spiel weder besser noch schlechter, also
interessiert es zumindest mich nicht.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## wargammel (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Tjo, und? Ist doch überall so, schau mal WoW Ungoro Server
> an, usw. - es geht halt nicht immer ganz genau auf mit Server-
> zahlen und Spielern, war früher überall so, wird später auch
> wieder überall so sein, ausser bei Games wie bspw. Eve, wo
> ...



Naja ein Spiel das auf PVP Basis beworben wurde sollte doch eine gewisse Spielerzahl pro Server haben um auch PVP zu bieten oder macht es Spaß sich mit immer den gleichen 10 Leuten zu bekämpfen?

Das Problem ist, dass Anspruch (von FC selbst) und Realität weit auseinander geht. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiele denkt doch mal an die Keepschlachten, ich hatte von Anfang an welche (war bei der AE die sehr viele Gegner hatte) und da war es mehr als nur nicht Spielbar. Latenzen von 3-5 Frames mit stündlichem "rausgeporte" mit Exploitmöglichkeiten (60 Angreifer gegen 36 Verteidiger) und vieles mehr. Selbst in meiner Endzeit als ich noch spielte war auf dem meist belebten Server RP/PVP kaum noch Schlachten zu schlagen, einmal die Woche mit Glück mit 4 Def Gilden gegen 6 Off Gilden usw. usw. selbst da war der Schwund zu merken und das war vor Release von Warhammer.
Gildenauflösungen waren die Folge und schaut euch mal an, wie viel kleine Gilden das Spiel begonnen haben und wie viele wieder aufgehört haben. AOC ist ein Blender gewesen, denn desto länger man spielte desto schlechter wurde es und viele "Fehlpatches" merkte man nur mit High Level Spieler.
Das AOC nie WoW nacheifern wollte, fande ich korrekt sonst wären wir mit lila glitzer Schwerter rumgerannt, aber das Grafik alleine nichts bringt sollte wohl klar sein.
Ich frage mich echt, was sich FC dabei gedacht hat zum Beispiel beim Punkt GM´s. Welche Firma beginnt denn bitte erst ein Monat nach release deutsche GM´s zu schulen und das dann noch als großen Schritt zu betiteln?
Dann habe ich doch lieber Spieler, die mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben, denn die GM´s hatten ja kaum Rechte und das die von dem Spiel weniger Ahnung in Sachen Keepbattles und Raidbosse hatten als Spieler ist doch ein Armutszeugnis. Auf Bubblefish Gm´s mit denen man besser auf Englisch schreibt kann ich auch verzichten vor allem wenn grundlegende Übersetzungen wie "Viel Spaß im Alter von Conan^^" selbst nach "Hinweis" auch noch 2 Wochen später geschrieben wird, naja.
Zum Thema Support gibt es auch eine schöne Story, denn die ersten 2 Monate mit nur einem Craftingberuf (obwohl Level 80) rumzurennnen war auch etwas sonderlich. Vor allem wenn man inzwischen 4 Gm´s anschrieb (die das weiter leiten) und eine E-Mail (auf die dann 3 Monate später (kein Scherz) geantwortet wurde) geschrieben hatte war mir klar, dass Kompetenz ein Fremdwort ist.

Ich hasse eigentlich "Kindergrafik" aller WoW doch Warhammer finde ich um einiges gelungener (auch wenn Klassenbalancing bei weitem nicht perfekt) als AOC und das es bisher (aus meiner Sicht) kaum ein Fehlpatch gab spricht auch eher für Warhammer.


----------



## xdave78 (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schätze mal er geniesst das Gefühl endlich mal nicht einer unter 11Mio zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Wargammel: 

fps != Latenz Ansonste eine sehr einleuchtende Argumentation die man auch mal nachvollziehen kann. (Im Gegensatz zu den Vielen Trittbrettfahrern)


----------



## Abrox (4. November 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Wenn WOTLK kommt



Versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, ich spiele selber WoW, das auch gerne , aber aus meiner Sicht gebe ich WoW nur noch 2 Jahre Erfolg.

Das Spiel geht immer mehr in Richtung Casual Gaming. Das Addon bringt einige Neuerungen, aber mehr auch nicht. Das Spielprinzip ist das selbe. Die Grafik wurde auch nicht besser (Schatten, mehr Gebüsch - ja aber allesamt Hardwarefresser die letztendlich nicht viel ändern), Casualfreundlich halt. Was passiert wenn das nächste Addon kommt? Solo Level 80 Raidinstanzen, damit die Casuals auch nochmal den Content durch bekommen.

Es gibt aus meiner Sicht 4 Spiele die sich an WoW vorbeischleichen können:

1. WAR - Nicht mein Fall da PvP/RvR nicht mein Fall ist. (Habs zwar viel bei DAoC gemacht, aber da war der Fun Faktor höher)

2. HdRO - Traumhaft, liebevoll, PvE. Eigentlich meine Kragenweite fürs ruhige spielen

3. AoC - Etwas rauher, dreckiger und barbarischer. Auf PvP-Servern ein guter Mix aus PvE und PvP. Endcontent wie schon angeprangert... flach aber ausbaufähig.

4. Aion - Wenn es denn hält was es verspricht

Auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen. Eine Menge beschweren sich das es immer leichter wird. Die Instanzen werden immer Flacher. (HDZ<nummer hier eintragen>, Trash kloppen, Bosse kloppen, Dank erhalten, raus. Ein riesen Flop aus Lore Highlights)
Ich schau mir das Spielchen noch ein wenig an. Raiden war ich in der Beta leider noch nicht. Das wird sich dann zeigen.


@ xdave78

Das war unnötig. Ich würde vorschlagen du löschst das verlinkte Bild


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2008)

Und wieder ein paar Beiträge entfernt, die sich wieder zu sehr auf Nicklichkeiten versteift haben. Ich wünsche mir wirklich, nicht zuletzt in Eurem Interesse, dass der Ton hier bald wieder besser wird.


----------



## fripon (4. November 2008)

> Das Spiel geht immer mehr in Richtung Casual Gaming. Das Addon bringt einige Neuerungen, aber mehr auch nicht. Das Spielprinzip ist das selbe. Die Grafik wurde auch nicht besser (Schatten, mehr Gebüsch - ja aber allesamt Hardwarefresser die letztendlich nicht viel ändern), Casualfreundlich halt. Was passiert wenn das nächste Addon kommt? Solo Level 80 Raidinstanzen, damit die Casuals auch nochmal den Content durch bekommen.




Ja ist doch gut?

Türlich die Pro Gamer beklagen sich aber wieviele sind das?
5%?
10% der Spieler?

Und solang nur schrott MMORPG´s rauskommen kann blizzard tun und lassen was sie wollen.

Eine konkurenz zu WoW suchst du weit und breit......

Sowas wird es sicherlich kein 2x geben.

Ausser evtl. DRAGONBALL ONLINE IST COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazabeth (4. November 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist, AoC gehen die Spieler aus. Die Server sterben allmählich.
> 
> Beispiel Ibis, viele Gilden Berichten von haarsträubenden Verhältnissen von zu wenigen Spielern, da sich ultra Random gerade knapp noch ein Raid bilden kann. Aber dann natürlich kaum in einer guten Klassenvielfalt.
> 
> Wie alles in diesem Spiel, kommt selbst die Serverzusammenlegung zu spät!


Eine Realmzusammenlegung fordern auch mehrere Realms bei WoW. Getan hat sich nichts, Raiden und gescheites Handeln ist auf diesen Realms auch nicht/ kaum
möglich. Aber man kann natürlich gegen einen Obulus weg von so einem Realm.
Insgesamt besteht das Problem nicht nur bei AoC.



			
				Protek schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Yrmir Pass oder wie sie den Mythos nennen und epische Keepschlachten, mit solchem Dreck halten sie die letzten Leute noch bei Laune, deren Spielspass darin besteht, sich selbst Content in Form von Events zu schaffen. Gildenlose Singleplayer werden spätestens mit lvl 80 entdecken, das es wie FarCry oder sonst ein Spiel mit einem Ende ist. Kein Mmorpg.


Das ist auch wieder ein Phänomen in den meisten Online-Spielen: irgendwann ist man durch. Und wenn sich das Game MMORPG schimpft, dann sind eigene Events
nunmal das, was dort auch erwartet werden kann. Ich persönlich sehe auch keinen Sinn zig Mal z.B. Gruul, Kara, ZA oder sonstige heroische Instanzen zu besuchen.
Mein Ziel ist es in einem Spiel alles zu sehen. Danach das, was mir Spaß macht. Ein "Ende" wirst du in so einem Spiel immer finden, es sei denn die Community
stellt auch eigenes auf die Beine.



			
				Protek schrieb:
			
		

> Klar gibt es noch immer Leute, die an ein sterbendes Game glauben. Bis lvl 20 hatte ich auch noch Hoffnung, aber dann gings tief abwärts. Spätestens mit lvl 80 fragte ich mich vor Monaten. Wo ist das eigentlich Spiel? Diese hässliche Wüste Keshatta? Atzels Reich? Soll das der Endcontent sein? Die Highend Gebiete? Schlechteres Lvl Design ist mir jedenfalls noch nie untergekommen. Natürlich war das ganze nicht schlecht, doch definitiv nicht Mmorpg fähiges Material, das Spieler für längere Zeit halten könnte.


*grübel* in WoW und HdRO gibt es auch nur wenige Highend-Gebiete (wobei z.B. bei WoW...eigentlich nur "Highend-Instanzen"; die Gebiete selber sind ja nicht unbeding
"Highend" mehr).



			
				Protek schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viele/kleine Instanzen, ständige Hotfixes bei jedem Patch, ungenannte Änderungen in den Patches.


Hotfixes hat Blizzard auch viele am Anfang geliefert; einzig bei HdRO (meines Wissens) lief eigentlich bis auf einen Anfangspatch , imho, alles recht ordentlich.
Bei GW selbst kann man schlecht was sagen, da ja Updates sofort eingespielt werden.
Und wenn du viele/kleine Instanzen kritisierst: dann hoff ich mal, daß du kein WoW spielst - im Addon hast sämtliche Instanzen innerhalb von 30-40 Minuten durch
(mit Randomgruppe; wie schnell eine gut eingespielte Gruppe ist, weiß ich nicht). Machte mir Spaß, da diese sehr abwechslungsreich sind; aber leider mit 0 Anspruch.



			
				Protek schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Oh ich vergass DIRECTX10. Das lustige ist ja wirklich, das dieses versprochene Feature schon kein Schwein mehr interessiert, aber wayne? Ist doch schön wenn das Game mit DX10 dicht macht oder? ^^


Hab (leider) kein DX10; bei HdRO haben sie es nachgereicht. Wahrscheinlich mosern genau die Leute über das Fehlen, die sich über die Performance aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber erinnert mich irgendwie an andere werbeträchtige Bezeichnungen wie HDready, Vista kompatibel usw. *g* 

Gruß,
       Kazabeth

P.S.: Ähm ich spiele kein AoC (mehr), aber nicht weil es mir nicht gefallen hat, sondern weil ich einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür hatte (hatte das Glück von einem Spiel
einen Beta-Key zu bekommen). Gespielt habe ich bis Anfang/ Mitte 40 und mir hat es auf Asgard ne Menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bundesbaer (4. November 2008)

Mhh wisst ihr was euer/unser Problem ist und warum sich diese Diskussion ewig und dreifach hier noch im Kreis drehen wird?!

World of Warcraft hat die Messlatte so hoch gesetzt, das kaum eine Entwicklerfirma die nötigen Mittel hat um dieses zu erreichen. Wie so oft wurde hier gesagt, dass bei World of Warcraft bei Release am Anfang auch noch vieles fehlte, PvP wurde z.B. viel nachgereicht etc etc. Allerdings sehen alle (weil fast alle MMO'ler WoW gespielt haben) eben diese Dinge als selbstverständlich an und erwarten von jedem MMORPG was raus kommt das es WoW das Wasser reichen kann, wofür aber eben wie gesagt viele Firmen nicht das nötige Geld haben.

Den meisten Firmen geht es auch gar nicht darum allen zu gefallen. Sie wollen eben Nischen bedienen, WoW vom Thron zu stoßen schafft eh keiner auf die schnelle. Die sind doch auch realistisch und erwarten nicht der absolute "Ober-Bourner" zu werden. Deshalb verstehe ich gar nicht warum alle MMORPGs immer gleich mit WoW verglichen werden. WoW befindet sich nun glaube ich schon 4 oder 5 Jahre auf dem Markt, hatte viel Zeit sich weiterzuentwickeln und den Massen zu gefallen.
Gebt doch Spiele wie HdRO, AoC oder WAR auch erstmal diese Zeit, bevor ihr hier rum meckert.

Funcom hat vielleicht nicht die beste Mitteilungspolitik gewählt, hätten sie mit offenen Karten gespielt, gäbe es wohl nicht soviel gemecker. Das wird aber nie was daran ändern das auch AoC immer seine darseinsberechtigung haben wird.

Eure ganze Diskussion bringt rein garnichts, außer mehr Posts unter eurem Avatar! AoC Fans werden immer sagen, dass das Spiel toll ist und AoC Hasser das es doof ist. Niemand wird sich hier von einer anderen Meinung überzeugen lassen! 

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Lasst den übriggebliebenen AoC Fans doch hier einfach ihre ruhe und hört auf das Forum hier so zu zuflamen, ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
Jetzt habe ich mich auch mehr auf eine Seite geschlagen als ich wollte, deshalb -> man sollte auch nicht immer alles gut reden. An AoC gibt es einige Sachen die sehr störend sind und es hatte wohl den grottigsten Release den ich kenne. Aber mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

Btw:
Hab mir gerade mal die WoW Verpackung angeguckt und ne Sachen gefunden die ich noch nicht gesehen habe. Wenn es doch stimmt dann berichtigt mich bitte, aber flamed mich nicht!

Zeppeline über rauchenden Schlachtfeldern - mhh?! Über welchen Schlachtfeldern fliegen Zeppeline??

Ja ich weiß das es lange nicht so schwerwiegend ist, wie die Patzer auf der AoC Verpackung, aber wenn man will findet man überall seine Fehler...

Guten Abend,
Bundesbaer


----------



## Immondys (5. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, ich spiele selber WoW, das auch gerne , aber aus meiner Sicht gebe ich WoW nur noch 2 Jahre Erfolg.
> 
> Das Spiel geht immer mehr in Richtung Casual Gaming. Das Addon bringt einige Neuerungen, aber mehr auch nicht. Das Spielprinzip ist das selbe. Die Grafik wurde auch nicht besser (Schatten, mehr Gebüsch - ja aber allesamt Hardwarefresser die letztendlich nicht viel ändern), Casualfreundlich halt. Was passiert wenn das nächste Addon kommt? Solo Level 80 Raidinstanzen, damit die Casuals auch nochmal den Content durch bekommen.



Ja verdammt nochmal, warum sollte ein Hersteller sein Game nicht für die überwältigende Zahl an Casual Gamern freundlicher machen? Auf 10000 Hardcore Gamer angesichts von mehreren Millionen Casual Gamern zu verzichten ist spielerisch - es bevölkern mehr Spieler die Server - als auch finanziell sicher der richtige Weg. Und bessere Grafik bedeutet auch höhere Hardwareanforderungen. Auch hier geht Bilzzard den richtigen Weg. Eins ist klar, das kommende Addon wird wieder ein riesiger Erfolg - dank der vielen Casual Gamer.

Und falls du mal Abwechslung suchen solltes, du kritisierst ja das spielerisch nichts neues dabei wäre - spiel mal PvP, das mir viel mehr Spass bringt wie Skripte in eine Inze bashen. Warum wir hierüber allerdings im AoC Forum herumquasseln ist mir eigentlich ein kleines Rätsel, der richtige Ort sich darüber auszulassen wäre eigentlich das WoW Forum.

In diesem Sinne - so long


----------



## Pacster (5. November 2008)

none schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben wirklich ein gigantisches Brett vor dem Kopf. Server runter fahren heißt Arbeitsplätze streichen, wie kann man nur so asozial sein und das den Mitarbeitern einer anerkannten Firma wünschen.




Ich glaube so haben die damals die Sklaverei auch verteidigt. ;-)
Wer mit Verarsche seinen Arbeitsplatz sichert, hat es sich wirklich verdient auf der Straße zu sitzen. Das gilt allerdings nicht nur für Funcom...


@Bundesbaer: das mit den Zeppelinen bezog sich auf das Ur-WoW. Damals gab es noch keine reinen Schlachtfelder sondern die Städte und Gebiete um die Städte sollten die Schlachtfelder sein(was dann aufgrund von Gankerei und Performance nicht so funktioniert hat wie geplant)....und wenn du mal nach OG reinschaust wirst du dort Zeppeline sehen(ich glaube das eine raucht sogar)..und auch vor UC gibt es welche. Das WAR also tatsächlich im Spiel und gibt es auch heute mitunte rnoch wenn eine Stadt geraidet wird. Das wir jetzt nach der Einführung von BGs was anderes unter Schlachtfeldern verstehen ändert nichts daran das die Angabe damals absolut korrekt war(und selbst heute nicht gänzlich falsch ist).


----------



## Protek (5. November 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von Spielentwicklern, weil mich die Materie selbst sehr interessiert. 

Einige Monate hatte ich auch noch den Glauben an FC, das sie die Wende schaffen und gute Inhalte kommen. 

Die neuen Mmorpgs haben ein grunsätzliches Problem, sie werden immer mit dem Erfolg von WoW verglichen. Blizzard hat das geschafft, was kein anderes Spiel vorher erreicht hat. 
Funcom steckte sich also grosse Ziele unter Gaute, der mittlerweile durch Craig ersetzt wurde. Das Konzept und die Realität gingen einfach zu weit auseinander und dort ist das Problem begraben.
Sie wollten ein Spiel für Erwachsene schaffen, vergassen aber wichtige Spielelemente und richtiges Zonendesign anzuwenden, das auch Massive PvP ermöglicht. 

Die gute Grafik verhindert mehr als man sich hätte vorstellen können. Das neuartige versprochene PvP und die Keepschlachten waren zu Release auch nicht dort, wo sie hätten sein müssen. Mittlerweile hat sich das verbessert. Das ist wirklich ein + Punkt.

An was erinnert das AoC PvP System? Richtig, an das alte WoW PvP System. Das Mördersystem ist im Grunde eine nicht mal so schlechte Idee und würde sich richtig durchdacht gut in AoC einfügen. Wären da nicht ein paar kleine Details. Der 80er kann jetzt zwar keine Lowis mehr ganken, dafür die Lowis ihn und er kann nichts tun, wenn er keine Strafpunkte will.

Es ist sehr schade was mit AoC passiert ist. Gute Ideen und Potential kann man nicht abstreiten, wäre nur ein wenig mehr umgesetzt worden und mit bindenden Elementen verknüpft worden.

Gold ist in dem Spiel eigentlich sinnfrei, wie auch leider die Gildenstadt abgesehen von den Bonis oder bei T3 die Möglichkeit auf ein Battlekeep. Das Problem ist einfach da, das dabei nur die einzelne Gilde und die Angreifer gedacht wurde, nicht an die grosse Spielermasse, die auch irgendwie an spannenden Kämpfen teilnehmen möchten, ohne irgendeiner Gilde beizutreten. 

Sprich ---> BGs, wenn es auch an WoW erinnert, müssen wir uns doch im klaren sein, das man sich an gewisse Elemente gewöhnt hat und richtig ins Spiel eingefügt, hätte AoC ein Vorreiter werden können.

Gaute udn seine Mitarbeiter trafen einfach ein paar Entscheidungen in die falsche Richtung. Gold sollte irgendwie verbracucht werden, mit Repkosten wie bei WoW oder einem Heiler wie der von WAR obwohl ich die Lösung nicht sehr gut finde. Es wurde einfach zu sehr für den Ultra Casual entwickelt, der keine Zeit für Gold farmen oder sonst was investieren will. Herausgekommen ist ein Spiel das in keinster Weise längerfristig begeistern kann.

Obwohl es eigentlich wirklich die Möglichkeit dazu gehabt hätte. Wenn ich es mit Hellgate London verglichen hab, dann nur aus dem Grund, weil ich gewisse Parallelen zwischen Flagship und Funcom sehe. Es kommt einfach zu lange nichts mehr, weil die eigenen Abläufe nicht funkionieren, was die ständigen Hotfixes erklären würde.


Wer glaubt, ich verachte AoC der irrt sich. Das Spiel hat Spass gemacht. In der Summe war es dann aber doch zuwenig an gebotenem Inhalt.

Deswegen finde ich, das es für FC nicht gut aussieht. 

Features wie Gildenstadt, die sind unschlagbar, nur was haben sie damit gemacht? Wo blieben die feindlichen NPC Angreifer auf die Gildenstadt, die scheinbar nicht so funktioniert haben, wie gedacht? Ich glaube es wäre mir und anderen Spielern ziemlich egal gewesen ob es den Spass gebracht hätte der angedacht war, hauptsache es wäre mal etwas abgegangen. Mit einem Kriegsgong hätte man die Stadt ja zum Angriff einstellen können, ... aber das ist alles Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## trippleass gnom (5. November 2008)

Funcom hätte mit dem eingenommenen Geld aus den hohen Verkaufszahlen sich ordentlich die Kriegskasse füllen können und dann wäre auch die Weiterentwicklung eines schrottigen Spiels gerettet gewesen.

Allerdings hat Funcom das Geld an der Börse verzockt und nicht in das Spiel investiert. Nun wirds eng für Funcom...

(Schaut selbst den letzten Quartalsbericht von Funcom)


----------



## redhuman (5. November 2008)

macht euch mal keinen kopf ihr ganzen mimimimimimi leutz xD

Funcom wird nie pleite gehen die kassieren noch immer große summen mit Anarchy Online und arbeiten ja mittlerweile seit 5 jahren schon wieder an einem groß projekt von mmorpg das ganze nennt sich The Secrect World - Dark Days are coming
villt. sagt es ja einiges etwas aber wie gesagt da arbeiten sie schon 5 jahre dran und AoC is einfach mal so neben bei in der Kaffee/Mittagspause entstanden xD


----------



## Kharanos (5. November 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> An was erinnert das AoC PvP System? Richtig, an das alte WoW PvP System. Das Mördersystem ist im Grunde eine nicht mal so schlechte Idee und würde sich richtig durchdacht gut in AoC einfügen. Wären da nicht ein paar kleine Details. Der 80er kann jetzt zwar keine Lowis mehr ganken, dafür die Lowis ihn und er kann nichts tun, wenn er keine Strafpunkte will.




    *  Wenn ein niedrigstufiger Spieler einen höherstufigeren Spieler angreift, dann können die Gruppenmitglieder des höherstufigen Spielers auch in den Kampf mit eingreifen, ohne als Kriminelle markiert zu werden.

kleiner auszug aus den update notes ^^

................

ja! fc hat zum release riesige fehler gemacht!!!  ja! aoc wird nie eine konkurrenz für wow sein (denke das wollten sie auch nit wirklich) ja! es wird schwer werden für fc den karren aus dem dreck zu ziehen!!!

denke aber im mom ist fc auf besten wege das verbockte wieder zu richten. mit update 3.0 haben sie meiner meinung nach nun den richtigen weg eingeschlagen. ob es fc wirklich schafft wird die zukunft zeigen.

nein ich bin kein fanboy! ich spiele wow und werde es auch weiterhin tun


----------



## trippleass gnom (5. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> macht euch mal keinen kopf ihr ganzen mimimimimimi leutz xD
> 
> Funcom wird nie pleite gehen die kassieren noch immer große summen mit Anarchy Online und arbeiten ja mittlerweile seit 5 jahren schon wieder an einem groß projekt von mmorpg das ganze nennt sich The Secrect World - Dark Days are coming
> villt. sagt es ja einiges etwas aber wie gesagt da arbeiten sie schon 5 jahre dran und AoC is einfach mal so neben bei in der Kaffee/Mittagspause entstanden xD



Wo guckst du? Schau mal im Quartalsbericht 2/2008 von Funcom nach, da siehst wie du sehr genau wie pleite sie tatsächlich sind. Anarchy Online scheint so gut wie nix abzuwerfen.


----------



## Validus (5. November 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> An was erinnert das AoC PvP System? Richtig, an das alte WoW PvP System. Das Mördersystem ist im Grunde eine nicht mal so schlechte Idee und würde sich richtig durchdacht gut in AoC einfügen. Wären da nicht ein paar kleine Details. Der 80er kann jetzt zwar keine Lowis mehr ganken, dafür die Lowis ihn und er kann nichts tun, wenn er keine Strafpunkte will.
> 
> Es ist sehr schade was mit AoC passiert ist. Gute Ideen und Potential kann man nicht abstreiten, wäre nur ein wenig mehr umgesetzt worden und mit bindenden Elementen verknüpft worden.




80er können sich wehren wenn sie erster von ihm angegriffen werden ! und bekommen keine mörderpunkte


----------



## wargammel (7. November 2008)

ich habe den Beitrag mal editiert, warum, naja egal.
Nichts desto trotz muss ich sagen, dass FC langsam aber sicher unter geht.
Wer es nicht glaubt, soll im offiziellen Forum schaun.


----------



## Pacster (7. November 2008)

wargammel schrieb:


> und nun lese ich heute folgendes von Waldgeist:
> "
> Du willst ehrlich: Der Exploit war scheisse, richtig! Er war auch unnötig und wir sind nicht gerade froh darüber, dass er nicht auf Testlive entdeckt, bzw. das Feedback von denjenigen, die ihn doch entdeckt hatten, nicht gehört wurde um ihn zu fixen.




Eigentlich finde ich den Nachsatz am dreistesten. Erst wird sich beklagt das es keiner entdeckt hat und dann wird nachgeschoben das es wohl doch einige gemeldet haben aber man sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht drum gekümmert hat. Also wird die Verantwortung erstmal auf die Tester abgeschoben um dann die unwichtige Kleinigkeit hinzuzufügen das Funcom eh nicht auf die Tester hört. Suuuuuper.....kein Wunder das AoC da als frühe Beta released wurde. ;-)


----------



## trippleass gnom (7. November 2008)

Age of Conan ist kaputt und damit ist auch funcom kaputt.

Wenigstens kann Gaute jetzt endlich in der Karibik sein Kohle ausgeben. Ich gönne es ihm.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

wargammel schrieb:


> ich habe den Beitrag mal editiert, warum, naja egal.
> Nichts desto trotz muss ich sagen, dass FC langsam aber sicher unter geht.
> Wer es nicht glaubt, soll im offiziellen Forum schaun.



Brauchste doch nicht editieren...sorry, aber warum soll es verboten sein, die Warheit zu schreiben? Und hier @ Buffed hat Mr. Waldwichtel ohnehin keine Adminrechte, da verschwinden Threads nicht einfach ins Nirvana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Brauchste doch nicht editieren...sorry, aber warum soll es verboten sein, die Warheit zu schreiben? Und hier @ Buffed hat Mr. Waldwichtel ohnehin keine Adminrechte, da verschwinden Threads nicht einfach ins Nirvana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaut euch die Grafik an und dann versteht man wie es bei funcom im Moment aussieht. 

http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Epidemic...ll-Funcom-Under

Es gibt scheinbar keinen Support mehr für AOC. Schaut im offiziellen AOC-Forum nach. Da antworten die Gamemaster nicht mehr und die Leute kriegen nur noch Auto-Emails. Vielleicht gibts nur noch einen Gamemaster für AOC?

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100308


----------



## tmwalter (9. November 2008)

Ich kann mich zwar noch ins offizielle AoC-Forum einloggen, aber wie ich soeben feststelle, darf ich nur noch Beiträge lesen. Ich darf keine Topics mehr eröffnen oder auf die Beiträge anderer antworten. Da stellt sich bei mir nun die Frage: darf ich nur noch am Communityleben teilhaben, wenn ich €15 zahle? Mein Abonnement ist nämlich inaktiv. Schön, dass ich aus diesem Grund meine Meinung nicht mehr äußern kann. Sicher stellt jeder Plattformbetreiber die Regeln so auf, wie er sie für richtig erachtet, aber so...?


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. November 2008)

tmwalter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwar noch ins offizielle AoC-Forum einloggen, aber wie ich soeben feststelle, darf ich nur noch Beiträge lesen. Ich darf keine Topics mehr eröffnen oder auf die Beiträge anderer antworten. Da stellt sich bei mir nun die Frage: darf ich nur noch am Communityleben teilhaben, wenn ich €15 zahle? Mein Abonnement ist nämlich inaktiv. Schön, dass ich aus diesem Grund meine Meinung nicht mehr äußern kann. Sicher stellt jeder Plattformbetreiber die Regeln so auf, wie er sie für richtig erachtet, aber so...?



Mach dir nix draus ... ich darf auch nur noch lesen. Die doofen Community-Foren-Manager wollen eh die Kritik klein halten und bannen sogar manchmal, weil Leute im Forum kritisch gepostet haben.


----------



## Aresetyr (9. November 2008)

tmwalter schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwar noch ins offizielle AoC-Forum einloggen, aber wie ich soeben feststelle, darf ich nur noch Beiträge lesen. Ich darf keine Topics mehr eröffnen oder auf die Beiträge anderer antworten. Da stellt sich bei mir nun die Frage: darf ich nur noch am Communityleben teilhaben, wenn ich €15 zahle? Mein Abonnement ist nämlich inaktiv. Schön, dass ich aus diesem Grund meine Meinung nicht mehr äußern kann. Sicher stellt jeder Plattformbetreiber die Regeln so auf, wie er sie für richtig erachtet, aber so...?



Kann man bei der Genregröße WoW im Forum schreiben, wenn man nicht zahlt? Nein!


----------



## Caupolican (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Grafik an und dann versteht man wie es bei funcom im Moment aussieht.




Mein Gott, immer diese Amateur-Ökonomen!

Die hier dargestellten Verlustzahlen sind die vom 2. Quartal 2008, also bis zum 30.6.! Da AoC erst Ende Mai veröffentlicht wurde, sind also noch keinerlei Abonnementszahlungen eingegangen. Vermutlich sind dabei noch nicht einmal die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf inbegriffen, die aber ohnehin nichts so immens sein dürften, da die Hauptanteile der Verkaufseinnahmen bei Händlern und Publisher verbleiben.
Andererseits sind gerade vor dem Release des Spiels die Kosten durch verstärkte Marketingaktivitäten besonders hoch.
Und Spieleentwicklung ist nun einmal bis zur Veröffentlichumg ein reines Zuschussgeschäft.
Einen ersten wirklich zuverlässigen Einblick in die Ertragssituation von AoC kann man frühestens aufgrund der Zahlen des 3. Quartals erhalten.


----------



## Milkoh (10. November 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Mein Gott, immer diese Amateur-Ökonomen!
> 
> Die hier dargestellten Verlustzahlen sind die vom 2. Quartal 2008, also bis zum 30.6.! Da AoC erst Ende Mai veröffentlicht wurde, sind also noch keinerlei Abonnementszahlungen eingegangen. Vermutlich sind dabei noch nicht einmal die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf inbegriffen, die aber ohnehin nichts so immens sein dürften, da die Hauptanteile der Verkaufseinnahmen bei Händlern und Publisher verbleiben.
> Andererseits sind gerade vor dem Release des Spiels die Kosten durch verstärkte Marketingaktivitäten besonders hoch.
> ...




Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht. Die werden wohl einen Großteil der Kosten von AOC auf das Quartal gebucht haben, um im 3.Q gut dazustehen (das ist bei AGs das wichtige für Prognosen, weil man da den Ausblick aufs ganze Jahr wagen kann) 

Anyway am 12.11 kommt der Q3 Bericht, und den sollte man gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Sollten sie auch da mit einem Verlust rauskommen dürfte klar sein, wass die Stunde geschlagen hat, vor allem wird dann interessant was die Investoren tun. 

Milkoh


----------



## salantar (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Grafik an und dann versteht man wie es bei funcom im Moment aussieht.
> 
> http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Epidemic...ll-Funcom-Under
> 
> ...



aha ein ganz gscheiter, darum haben die gm und co auch nen event erst letzte woche veranstalltet ingame mit recht regem zuspruch. auch dem rest von dir kann man nicht zu stimmen da einfach nicht koreckt.

es ist ja schön und gut wenn einem ein game net gefällt, nur solche lügen zu verbreiten sind shcon recht dreisst und gehen schon in richtung rufmord.


----------



## Kazabeth (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus ... ich darf auch nur noch lesen. Die doofen Community-Foren-Manager wollen eh die Kritik klein halten und bannen sogar manchmal, weil Leute im Forum kritisch gepostet haben.



Bei Warhammer darfst/ kannst du trotz aktivem Account nix posten - es gibt nämlich gar kein off. Forum :-P die sind halt schon nen Schritt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Pacster schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich finde ich den Nachsatz am dreistesten. Erst wird sich beklagt das es keiner entdeckt hat und dann wird nachgeschoben das es wohl doch einige gemeldet haben aber man sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht drum gekümmert hat. Also wird die Verantwortung erstmal auf die Tester abgeschoben um dann die unwichtige Kleinigkeit hinzuzufügen das Funcom eh nicht auf die Tester hört. Suuuuuper.....kein Wunder das AoC da als frühe Beta released wurde. ;-)



Die schreiben nur, daß der Fehler nicht entdeckt wurde bzw. daß auf das Feedback einer oder weniger Spieler diesbzgl. nicht reagiert wurde. Da gibt es keine Schuldzuweisung
auf die Tester bzw. eine Übertragung der Verantwortung. Btw. wenn das so wäre, dürfte es nach deiner Auffassung einem Patch - bzw. eigentlich schon nach einer Alpha- bzw.
Betaphase - nie einen Folgepatch geben (mit Bugfixes), da der Hersteller ja alles gefunden haben muß und auf seine Tester hört.
Und Exploits gab es auch schon z.B. in WoW (Bsp.: Dupe-Bug).


----------



## Tiegars (10. November 2008)

salantar schrieb:


> aha ein ganz gscheiter, darum haben die gm und co auch nen event erst letzte woche veranstalltet ingame mit recht regem zuspruch. auch dem rest von dir kann man nicht zu stimmen da einfach nicht koreckt.
> 
> es ist ja schön und gut wenn einem ein game net gefällt, nur solche lügen zu verbreiten sind shcon recht dreisst und gehen schon in richtung rufmord.


Naja super tolles Event und jene Menge Bugs. Sie sollten lieber mal das Zeugs fixen wo es benötigt wird. Schau dir mal das Problem mit dem CHat an. Wie lange ist es her?  Ausserdem hat er nicht gelogen. Der Support kann man sagen der geht auf englisch und wen du es nicht glaubst lies mal im offiziellen Forum^^ Es nützt nix wen die GM's helfen mit Babelfish deutsch.
 Und hier von unserem lieben Moderator eine Post^^

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=29


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Kazabeth (10. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja super tolles Event und jene Menge Bugs. Sie sollten lieber mal das Zeugs fixen wo es benötigt wird. Schau dir mal das Problem mit dem CHat an. Wie lange ist es her?  Ausserdem hat er nicht gelogen. Der Support kann man sagen der geht auf englisch und wen du es nicht glaubst lies mal im offiziellen Forum^^ Es nützt nix wen die GM's helfen mit Babelfish deutsch.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



GMs fixen keine Bugs....


----------



## Tiegars (10. November 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> GMs fixen keine Bugs....


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das GM's Bugs fixen? GM's sind Gamemaster wen du es nicht weisst. Und Programmiere oder Coder sind die den Code erstellen der dazu führt was ihr in AOC habt^^


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Xilent (10. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das GM's Bugs fixen? GM's sind Gamemaster wen du es nicht weisst. Und Programmiere oder Coder sind die den Code erstellen der dazu führt was ihr in AOC habt^^


Kam aber so rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





salantar schrieb:


> aha ein ganz gscheiter, darum haben die gm und co auch nen event erst letzte woche veranstalltet ingame mit recht regem zuspruch.


Darauf du:


Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja super tolles Event und jene Menge Bugs. Sie sollten lieber mal das Zeugs fixen wo es benötigt wird.



Btw: Ich denke Funcom müsste schon, bei der derzeitigen Spielerzahl von AoC, was einnehmen. Sonst würden die ja schon längst dicht gemacht haben.


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja super tolles Event und jene Menge Bugs. Sie sollten lieber mal das Zeugs fixen wo es benötigt wird. Schau dir mal das Problem mit dem CHat an. Wie lange ist es her?  Ausserdem hat er nicht gelogen. Der Support kann man sagen der geht auf englisch und wen du es nicht glaubst lies mal im offiziellen Forum^^ Es nützt nix wen die GM's helfen mit Babelfish deutsch.
> Und hier von unserem lieben Moderator eine Post^^
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=29
> ...


Auch wenn Dir RP nicht sonderlich zu gefallen scheint - es gibt und gab ne ganze Reihe Leute die dieses Event begrüsst und genossen haben. 
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...highlight=event
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...highlight=event
(Ich spare es mir mal mich auf die Einträge zu beschränken die zu meiner Argumentation passen so wie es andere gerne tun sondern überlasse jedem der lesen kann selbst zu Urteilen)

Das hat auch nichts mit Bugfixing zu tun mein Lieber. Laut deinen Aussagen müsste FC ja nicht mal genug Leute haben um sowas überhaupt zu veranstalten und da ECHTE Leute hinzustellen.


----------



## salantar (10. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja super tolles Event und jene Menge Bugs. Sie sollten lieber mal das Zeugs fixen wo es benötigt wird. Schau dir mal das Problem mit dem CHat an. Wie lange ist es her?  Ausserdem hat er nicht gelogen. Der Support kann man sagen der geht auf englisch und wen du es nicht glaubst lies mal im offiziellen Forum^^ Es nützt nix wen die GM's helfen mit Babelfish deutsch.
> Und hier von unserem lieben Moderator eine Post^^
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=29
> ...



hab ich wo geschrieben das alles gut ist bei aoc? nö, ich sagte lediglich das die obige aussage schlicht erlogen ist.

seit wow ist das mmo genre eh am sterben, zumindest wenn es darum geht anspruchvoll zu sein. alles wird auf wow/bildniveau getrimmt damit selbst der dümmste zu recht kommt. natürlich bekommt man dadurch masse an spielern aber nicht auf dauer (ausnahme wow). das ist aber kein aoc problem sondern ein genre problem.


----------



## Tiegars (11. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Dir RP nicht sonderlich zu gefallen scheint - es gibt und gab ne ganze Reihe Leute die dieses Event begrüsst und genossen haben.
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...highlight=event
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...highlight=event
> (Ich spare es mir mal mich auf die Einträge zu beschränken die zu meiner Argumentation passen so wie es andere gerne tun sondern überlasse jedem der lesen kann selbst zu Urteilen)
> ...





salantar schrieb:


> hab ich wo geschrieben das alles gut ist bei aoc? nö, ich sagte lediglich das die obige aussage schlicht erlogen ist.
> 
> seit wow ist das mmo genre eh am sterben, zumindest wenn es darum geht anspruchvoll zu sein. alles wird auf wow/bildniveau getrimmt damit selbst der dümmste zu recht kommt. natürlich bekommt man dadurch masse an spielern aber nicht auf dauer (ausnahme wow). das ist aber kein aoc problem sondern ein genre problem.




Moin,

merk dir eins ich lüge nie das habe ich nicht als Kind und das mache ich auch nicht im erwachsenen Alter. Ok nochmals. Was nützt euch ein Event wen es Bugs gibt die dringender zu fixen wären. Das habe ich gemeint. Klar gefeällt es den Leuten. Ist doch auch schön. Und die CM's haben sich ja Mühe gegeben. Aber das ist wei ein tropfen auf den heissen Stein. 

Schönstes Beispiel ist der Chat. Mehr als die halbe Community will den globalen Chat zurück und bis heute hat sich nix getan. Ich weiss auch nicht wie man sowas eigentlich machen kann. Geht mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Mythic z.b. führt den ein kurz nach Release weil sie gemerkt haben dass das ein Problem ist und was macht FC? Schafft den ab. Manchmal frage ich mich echt für was es ein offizielles Forum gibt wen man nicht auf die Leute hört. Jeder der logisch überlegt weiss wen die Userzahlen abnhemen muss man eine Kommunikationsplattform liefern damit die Leute sich finden. Seit dem 29.10 jammern die Leute und was tut sich nix.

Zu dem MMO Genre da gebe ich dir recht ist ein allgemeines Problem. Die Leute sind gesätigt vom Ganzen. Man müsste wirklich gute Ideen bringen um Revoltionär zu sein. Wobei ich sagen muss das AOC sehr sehr gute Ansätze hat und hatte. Man hätte sie einfach weiter führen müssen. Aber meiner Meinung nach haben sie es nicht geschafft. Einige von euch waren ja nicht mal am Anfang dabei. Die haben keine Ahnung wie es im Mai war. Man muss auch mal das sehen. Die die damals dabei waren sind einfach mega enttäuscht worden, die sind nun mal stinkesauer. Und wen ich mich daran erinnere kommt mir jedes mal die Galle hoch. Als schönes Beispiel Mythic obwohl ich nicht sagen will das alles gut ist bei denen nur man sieht dass da was geht die Updates kommen releativ schnell und es bewegt sich was. Was mir bei FC einfach fehlt.

Bei FC kommt es mir so vor. Man hat ein Haus versucht zu bauen und das Fundament hat man einfach nicht sauber aufgebaut. Überall hat es Löcher. Die man jetzt versucht zu stopfen. Die CM's schauen auf die Mauer und sehen die verputzte Wand un versuchen es mit Verputz zuzumachen obwohl man eigentlich einen Stein einsetzen sollte.

Das tragische daran ist das die armen CM's sich mega Mühe geben und versuchen zu retten was zu retten ist. Aber irgendwie  habe ich das Gefühl das sie die einzigen sind die die Probleme sehen zwar auch weiter leiten aber am Schluss das im Nirvana versandet. 



Xilent schrieb:


> Btw: Ich denke Funcom müsste schon, bei der derzeitigen Spielerzahl von AoC, was einnehmen. Sonst würden die ja schon längst dicht gemacht haben.



Naja warts ab. Ich weiss es nicht ich kann mich nur auf meinem Bauchgefühl verlassen und das sagt mir das es nicht gut aussieht. Schau dir mal die Threads an^^ Sie versuchen ja schon Lösungsansaätze zu finden um was zu retten. 

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100430

Ich bin kein Finanzexperte und kann das nur aus meiner Sicht beurteilen aber die Leute laufen davon auch ein schönes Beispiel die Umfrage auf Onlinewelten:

http://aoc.onlinewelten.com/

Ist zwar nicht representativ aber immerhin gibt es einen kleinen Trend in welche Richtung es geht. Und auf Xfire hat es 4 Plätze verloren seit der Patch 3.0 erschienen ist. Ich weiss auch das ist nicht representativ aber der Trend gibt es doch an. Es war ein kleiner Hype und dann wieder abwärts. 

Sie habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft deutschen Support zu liefern obwohl es damals versprochen war und angekündigt. Es gibt eigentlich zwar die Asuras Wanderer die waren aber schon damals da. Gibt genug Threads wo die Leute jammern das sie keinen deutschen Support haben und in babelfish Deutsch geantwortet wird. Das war bei FC schon immer so eine gute Hinhaltetaktik. Schönster vergleich Mythic. Da kann man ein TT erstellen und man bekommt eine Antwort schön auf Deutsch. Und die kochen auch mit Wasser wie FC auch.

Und wen jetzt wieder die Fanboys mich in der Luft zerreisen merkt euch eins ich bin einer von denen der auch auf Thread antwortet wo die Leute Hilfe suchen und versuche zu helfen. Egal in welchem Foren.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen schönen Tag.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (11. November 2008)

Wenn man sich aktuell im WAR Forum umschaut siehts da auch nicht viel besser aus. Da ist auch sehr vieles im Argen.
Dass der Chat nun vor einer Woche umgestellt worden ist...wohooo...ist natürlich ein Grund mein Abo sofort zu kündigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt gravierendere Sachen die in anderen Games schon seit Jahren bekannst sind und nicht angegangen worden als ein Chatkanal.

Oh Dein Bauchgefühl schon wieder- vielleicht mal aufs WC gehen oder weniger Bohnen essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Finanztheorien machen lassen mich immer wieder schmunzeln...demnach heisst dann die Meldung von letzter Woche dass Blizzard rote Zahlen schreibt - dass die demnächst Pleite gehen und alle WOW Server runtergefahren werden...ja nee is klar. 


Deine Onlinewelten Umfrage ist natürlich totat repräsentativ, gerade auch weil im Onelineweltenforum immer der Bär steppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie auf Gamona...wo bei der letzten Umfrage 44% angklicktt haben "Ich spiele kein AOC" und bei der aktuellen Umfrage 44% angeklickt haben in der Frage zu 3.0 "AOC ist für mich abgeschlossen". 

Imo ist alles was du da schreibst höchst spekulativ. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Sylvvia (11. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> merk dir eins ich lüge nie das habe ich nicht als Kind und das mache ich auch nicht im erwachsenen Alter. Ok nochmals. Was nützt euch ein Event wen es Bugs gibt die dringender zu fixen wären. Das habe ich gemeint. Klar gefeällt es den Leuten. Ist doch auch schön. Und die CM's haben sich ja Mühe gegeben. Aber das ist wei ein tropfen auf den heissen Stein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tiergars,

tut mir Leid, das ich das jetzt so sagen muß, aber das sind sochon wieder zum größten Teil nur Spekulationen, die Du hier anstellst und somit alles anderes als seriös. "Die halbe Community ...." - da hast Du sicher ne Umfrage gemacht, xfire ... Du sagst selbst, das das nicht repräsentativ - aber warum führst Du es hier an ... oder eine Umfrage in Onlinewelten ... meine Güte. Man muß bei allen diesen "Tendenzen" doch mal einen ganz wichtigen Faktor berücksichtigen :

in der Regel hört man von zufriedenen Kunden nichts ... laut schreien tun meist nur die Unzufriedenen. 

Zum Support kann ich nur sagen - von den vier Anfragen die ich hatte, waren 3 in Deutsch - der vierte war in Englisch, wobei der Supporter mich gefragt hat, ob ich Englisch spreche oder eine deutsche Übersetzung benötige ... immer jedoch wurde mir innerhalb von 30 Minuten geholfen. Also wo ist das Problem ..... ja ja ... ich vergaß - es ist eine Prinzipfrage ...
sie haben es versprochen und nicht gehalten und deshalb müssen wir jetzt alle beleidigt in der Ecke stehen und flennen.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Zum Support kann ich nur sagen - von den vier Anfragen die ich hatte, waren 3 in Deutsch - der vierte war in Englisch, wobei der Supporter mich gefragt hat, ob ich Englisch spreche oder eine deutsche Übersetzung benötige ... immer jedoch wurde mir innerhalb von 30 Minuten geholfen. Also wo ist das Problem ..... ja ja ... ich vergaß - es ist eine Prinzipfrage ...
> sie haben es versprochen und nicht gehalten und deshalb müssen wir jetzt alle beleidigt in der Ecke stehen und flennen.


Ja, bei den 3 Qs die bei mir letztens verbuggt waren, hab ich auch innerhalb von ca. 30 Min einen GM an der Strippe gehabt. Gab 2x deutsche und 1x englische Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber kann mich nicht beschweren, spiele das Game eh auf Englisch.


----------



## xdave78 (11. November 2008)

Um nochmal auf das "unnötige" Event zurückzukommen...also da muss ich schon sagen dass ich da neidisch zu WOW dieser Tage schiele. War ja damals bei An´Quiraj schon echt fett. Für sowas kann man mich echt begeistern. Da ich weiss dass es auch bei AO sehr gute und viele Events gab - hoffe ich einfach mal dass wir davon auch noch bissel mehr bekommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (11. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oder ich hab auch noch ein spannenderes Leben ausserhalb des PCs wo ich mich sogar mit tolleren "Achievements" belustigen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du nicht, sonst würdest du nicht stundenlang in diesem Forum posten, sondern deinem "spannenden Leben außerhalb des PCs" nachgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleiner Tip für alle: Innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen müßte der offizielle Quartalsbericht Funcoms für das dritte Quartal 2008 erscheinen. Ende August war im Bericht für das zweite Quartal noch von 415.000 aktiven Accounts (am 15.8.) zu lesen. Mal schauen, wieviele es dieses Mal noch sein werden. Ich schätze mal, daß es weltweit gerade noch 150.000 bis max. 200.000 aktive Accounts sein werden.


Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis dafür, wie es bei AoC aussieht: Zu Release des Spieles gab es sowohl im offiziellen Forum als auch in Fanforen täglich hunderte neuer Threads. Heute gibt es jeden Tag zusammengenommen gerade noch ein Dutzend neuer Threads. Das Interesse an AoC hat MASSIV abgenommen, da können Fanbois es schön reden wie sie wollen. An der Wahrheit ändert das nichts. Es ist zwar richtig, daß man auch mit 50.000 oder auch nur 20.000 Spielern auf europäischen Servern noch gut spielen könnte - gerade wenn die Server zusammengelegt würden - aber man sollte nicht vergessen, daß AoC immer noch eine Großbaustelle ist und bei stark abnehmenden Kundenzahlen KEINE Firma der Welt noch viel Geld hineinstecken würde, somit auch nicht mehr viel an Debugging und neuen Inhalten kommen wird - und vor allem nicht in kürzerer Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kardinalfehler war die Veröffentlichung von AoC im Betastadium ein halbes Jahr zu früh. Man hätte das Spiel intensiv weiterentwickeln und zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt bringen müssen, dann wäre es gut und mit dauerhafterer Wirkung auf dem Markt eingeschlagen. Aber nein, die Gier von EIDOS hats versaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Der Kardinalfehler war die Veröffentlichung von AoC im Betastadium ein halbes Jahr zu früh. Man hätte das Spiel intensiv weiterentwickeln und zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt bringen müssen, dann wäre es gut und mit dauerhafterer Wirkung auf dem Markt eingeschlagen. Aber nein, die Gier von EIDOS hats versaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass AoC zu Release "Beta"-Status hatte, war aber nur schöngeredet. "Alpha" hätte es besser getroffen. Wie man das Spiel in so einem Stadium releasen konnte, verstehe ich bis heute nicht und mich hats damals auch nicht lange bei AoC gehalten, obwohl ich mich als Conan-"Fan" tierischst drauf gefreut hatte.

Inzwischen spiel ich's seit ~1 Monat wieder. Ist zwar immernoch nicht richtig Bugfrei, aber vom Eindruck ist es jetzt viel solider und reifer. Wie schonmal jemand hier sagte: Jetzt ist AoC eigentlich so, wie es hätte zu Release sein sollen.

Und da geb ich dir auch uneingeschränkt Recht: Wäre AoC zu Weihnachten 2008 released worden, wäre es wirklich wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen.
Aber den ersten Eindruck, den sich EIDOS/FC (wer hat nun Schuld? ^^) mit ihrer klapprigen "Großbaustelle" versaut und die ganze Negativpublicity damit provoziert haben, bekommen die nicht mehr los.


----------



## erwo (11. November 2008)

Hi,



xdave78 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das "unnötige" Event zurückzukommen...also da muss ich schon sagen dass ich da neidisch zu WOW dieser Tage schiele. War ja damals bei An´Quiraj schon echt fett. Für sowas kann man mich echt begeistern. Da ich weiss dass es auch bei AO sehr gute und viele Events gab - hoffe ich einfach mal dass wir davon auch noch bissel mehr bekommen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das ein Event nicht automatisch abdudelt, sondern von Menschen
angestossen, verändert und verwaltet wird, ist imho ein riesen Vorteil.


Weiter so, und zu den Heulboien hier:

Spielt AOC nicht, keiner zwingt euch.

Ich finds Klasse, bin sehr auf die neuen Patches gespannt.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Kazabeth (11. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis dafür, wie es bei AoC aussieht: Zu Release des Spieles gab es sowohl im offiziellen Forum als auch in Fanforen täglich hunderte neuer Threads. Heute gibt es jeden Tag zusammengenommen gerade noch ein Dutzend neuer Threads. Das Interesse an AoC hat MASSIV abgenommen, da können Fanbois es schön reden wie sie wollen. ...



Na wenn man sich den Mist teilweise hier anschaut oder in den WoW- / Blizzard Foren, kann man auf die meisten Threads durchaus verzichten. Ich persönlich schau max. alle
2-3 Wochen bei Blizzard in's WoW-Klassen oder Realmforum. Interessantes außer Gespamme und Geheule und *nerf* dieses *nerf* jenes findet man im Allgemeinen eh nicht.
Insofern eigentlich ein ganz interessanter Ansatz von Mythic, kein off. WAR-Forum zu betreiben.
Bei HdRO seh ich das ein wenig anders, da irgendwie die Community in sich stimmig ist und weniger zu Flames etc. neigt.


----------



## wargammel (11. November 2008)

Also der Q3 soll morgen kommen.

Aber bleiben wir doch mal real.

Es geht zum Beispiel mir nicht um die Bugs um den fehlenden Content und vieles mehr, es geht mir darum, dass FC entweder inkompetent ist oder nicht weit genug in die Zukunft geschaut hat.

Ihr müsst mal sehen, was alles bei Release versprochen wurde (ich war beim EA dabei) was zu dem Zeitpunkt vorhanden war und was bis heute dazu kam.
Ja ich fange schon wieder damit an, aber mal ernsthaft.
Ich kann doch nicht sagen, wir haben das und das und das drin, dann das Spiel rausbringen und dann 3 Wochen später ein Interview führen, wie toll der EA war, wie hoch die Verkaufszahlen waren um dann noch mal zu erwähnen, dass es ein Next Gen PVP Spiel ist ohne zu vermerken, dass es überhaupt kein PVP Inhalt gibt. Keepraids waren so nötig wie ein Lutscher der nach ... schmeckt, denn mit FPS von 3-5 und regelmäßigen Abstürzen (und das bei nahezu jedem selbst mit High-End Systemen) hatte es wenig Sinn. Endgamecontent wurde mit 7 Tage CD auf Raidinstanzen (am Anfang gab es ja nur 3 Stück) zunichte gemacht. PVP hat sich einfach nicht gelohnt, es gab weder Belohnungen noch einen Malus für seinen Gegner. Crafting, dass dürfte jeder wissen (war Edelsteinschleifer und Waffenschmied auf höchster Stufe (dank T3 Schmiede) war und ist total unnötig da man an T1 Rüstungen sehr viel leichter dran kam, als an z.B. 80 Star Rubys (wenn man nicht den 3 Wochen Gemexploit nutze) usw. usw. und das lässt sich beliebig weiterführen wie zum Beispiel "nur noch Feinschliff" für den PVP Patch der dann im August hmm September oder doch Oktober naja ein Monat mehr oder weniger was solls, dafür wird er super funktionieren ups doch eine Exploitmöglichkeit drin, naja dafür bekommt Ihr nächster Zeit das und das und das mit super Content und dem besten und neusten Spielprinzip usw. usw.
Und das ist das was mich so geärgert hat, dass man versucht die Leute für Dumm zu halten, dass man große Ankündigungen macht ohne das diese wohl selbst eine realistische Chance haben, diesen gerecht zu werden.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich wäre froh wenn Anspruchsvolle Games kommen würde, doch sollte dann auch klar sein, dass diese Spiele keine Leute spielen, die alles glauben und unendlich viel Geduld mit bringen, die monatlichen Beiträge zahlen um dann nach dem 4ten versprochenen Änderungen die nicht eintreten, auch die 5te noch glauben.

Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen, wer von denen die AOC noch spielen, seit Release dabei sind. Ich schätze 20% von denen einst die angefangen haben.

Das Warhammer online ebenfalls nicht wirklich viel Endcontent bringt, dürfte den meisten auch mittlerweile klar sein.


----------



## xdave78 (11. November 2008)

wargammel schrieb:


> Also der Q3 soll morgen kommen.


Naja ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen reden. Mal Image hin oder her. Über den Status dass am Anfang ne Menge !"Alpha" war gehts doch gar nicht. War es bei anderen Games auch. Man kann aber nicht immer alles auf etwas beziehen was es so nicht mehr gibt.
Des Weiteren ist es zZt so dass wir in DIESER Woche 5 oder 6 neue Anwärter für die Gilde gewonnen haben die im unteren Levelbereich spielen. Darüberhinaus habe ich in den vergangenen Tagen des öfteren im Allg. Chat gelesen "Ich bin neu..bitte helft mir..." - eine ganze Zeit lang war wirklich Flaute mit neuen Leuten für die Gilde und auch sonst. Wenn ich mal mit Tiegars Worten sagen sollte : "Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir der Wendepunkt önnte da sein..." - WENN ja WENN sie es jetzt echt bringen den Content zu erweitern in den kommenden 1-2 Wochen (wovon ich ausgehe).

Kurzum - spectrumizer hat schon recht - mit nem Release weihnachten 2008 wäre EIDOS/ FC wesentlich besser beraten gewesen und hätten jetzt das Spiel was es beim Release hätte sein müssen. 

Chance vertan nun gilt es den Karren ausm Dreck zu ziehen - was bei dem gelittenen Image nicht leicht ist. Aber wenn die Spieler zurückkommen würden denen AOC Spass gemacht hat aber die die Bugs und der fehlende Content sowie das nicht existente PvP Systemm gestört haben..oder sagen wir die Hälfte von denen. Dann wär das OK.

@Nikon78:
Grundsätzlich würd ich mich an deiner Stelle mal Fragen warum jmd 66% seiner Beiträge in einem Forum für ein Spiel erstellt hat von dem man gar nix hält. 
..und ja ich steh auf T... und M... Du vielleicht nicht (ist ja auch deine Sache), aber ich schätze Du nimmst das hier alles etwas zu ernst sonst würdest Du Dir solche Kiddy Parolen sparen. Aber "manche brauchen es halt auf diese Art."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (11. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiergars,
> 
> tut mir Leid, das ich das jetzt so sagen muß, aber das sind sochon wieder zum größten Teil nur Spekulationen, die Du hier anstellst und somit alles anderes als seriös. "Die halbe Community ...." - da hast Du sicher ne Umfrage gemacht, xfire ... Du sagst selbst, das das nicht repräsentativ - aber warum führst Du es hier an ... oder eine Umfrage in Onlinewelten ... meine Güte.



sorry die spekulationen sind sehr wohl ein anhaltspunkt. auch xfire statistiken. man muss zugegebener maßen mehrere faktoren berücksichtigen, aber sollte sich das nutzerverhalten von xfire benutzern nicht statistisch bedeutend geändert haben so kann man zumindest einen trend herauslesen.

genauso wie aus forenposts und server aktivitätsscans verschiedener benutzer.

ich teile tiergars meinung: ich war beim release dabei und auch anfangs beeindruckt bis ich dahintergekomen bin, dass das ganze nur schöne hülle ist.

jetz zock ich war und muss sagen, dass es genau das gegenteil von aoc ist. all das was ich mir von aoc erwartet hätt hab ich in war. gutes pvp mit durchdachten klassen und regelwerk, sieges und rvr. genau so wie ichs mir auch von aoc erhofft hatte. dass war noch kinderkrankheiten plagen ist schon ok- ich hab jede menge spass. bei aoc warens und sinds leider keine kinderkrankheiten gewesen- aoc war eine totgeburt. leider. da wurden an entscheidenden stellen leider schwerwiegende design- und managementfehler gemacht.


----------



## Sylvvia (11. November 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> sorry die spekulationen sind sehr wohl ein anhaltspunkt. auch xfire statistiken. man muss zugegebener maßen mehrere faktoren berücksichtigen, aber sollte sich das nutzerverhalten von xfire benutzern nicht statistisch bedeutend geändert haben so kann man zumindest einen trend herauslesen.
> 
> genauso wie aus forenposts und server aktivitätsscans verschiedener benutzer.
> 
> ...


Das ist Deine Ansicht ... und Spekulationen sind nun mal keine Fakten. Ich lauf jeden Tag durch Hyborien und ich kann dir versichern, es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler ... das ist auf jeden Fall Fakt. Aktienkurse / xFire .... Tendenzen ... ja klar,
wir machen vor der nächsten Wahl eine repräsentative Umfrage bei Bravo oder ausschließlich bei der Bild-Zeitung 
oder Schöner Wohnen oder .... 
Wieviel % aller Spieler benutzen denn xFire ??? Wieviel % aller AOC Nutzer .... Ohne diese Informationen kannst Du Dir die Trends sonst wo hin stecken.
Ausserdem und apropos War - ich habs selbst gespielt und finds sowas von öde (nur meine Ansicht) und in den Foren von Warhammer sieht es auch nicht alles so goldig aus ..... im Gegenteil - das Niveau nähert sich diesem hier doch sehr stark an. Wieso erwähnst Du War überhaupt ... hat doch mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Asenerbe (11. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Ansicht ... und Spekulationen sind nun mal keine Fakten. Ich lauf jeden Tag durch Hyborien und ich kann dir versichern, es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler ... das ist auf jeden Fall Fakt. Aktienkurse / xFire .... Tendenzen ... ja klar,
> wir machen vor der nächsten Wahl eine repräsentative Umfrage bei Bravo oder ausschließlich bei der Bild-Zeitung
> oder Schöner Wohnen oder ....
> Wieviel % aller Spieler benutzen denn xFire ??? Wieviel % aller AOC Nutzer .... Ohne diese Informationen kannst Du Dir die Trends sonst wo hin stecken.
> Ausserdem und apropos War - ich habs selbst gespielt und finds sowas von öde (nur meine Ansicht) und in den Foren von Warhammer sieht es auch nicht alles so goldig aus ..... im Gegenteil - das Niveau nähert sich diesem hier doch sehr stark an. Wieso erwähnst Du War überhaupt ... hat doch mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun.




Klar. Alles nur Spekulationen....
Jaja. AOC läuft total super. Alles klar. Im offi Forum ist tote Hose! Braucht man bloß mal in die Klassenforen gucken. Oder ins Raidforum. 1-3 Beiträge pro Tag. LOL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Angeblich könnt ihr hier nicht richtig diskutieren wegen den Flamer.... tja. Es gibt wohl *nichts* spielrelevantes zu diskutieren, sonst wär im offi Forum nicht so wenig los in den entsprechenden Unterforen!

Und den Kritikern hier werden Flames und "Troll" sein unterstellt. omg
Wenn ihr nicht so Angst hättet um euer Spiel, das die Server noch leerer werden, dann würdet ihr euch doch garnicht hier streiten, mit den so verhassten "Trollen"!
Wenn ich ein Spiel liebe, dann spiel ich es einfach... intressiert mich doch nicht die Bohne wenn irgendwo, irgendwelche Typen dagegen "flamen"
Aber wie gesagt. Das is die nakte Angst. Bloß schnell hinlaufen, und AOC verteidigen wo es nur geht... bloß nicht schlecht darstehen lassen das Spiel... könnten ja noch mehr vergrault werden.
Das gleiche wie mit den immer neuen Themen hier die gestartet werden.

Kommt zu AOC zurück. Ist jetzt alles super toll. Der Brückensound wurde erst wieder neu gepatcht.. alles in Butter jetzt in AOC!

Da hat der Eine oder Andere doch nur Angst das es noch leerer werden könnte auf den Servern!


----------



## Milkoh (12. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Wieviel % aller Spieler benutzen denn xFire ??? Wieviel % aller AOC Nutzer .... Ohne diese Informationen kannst Du Dir die Trends sonst wo hin stecken.
> Ausserdem und apropos War - ich habs selbst gespielt und finds sowas von öde (nur meine Ansicht) und in den Foren von Warhammer sieht es auch nicht alles so goldig aus ..... im Gegenteil - das Niveau nähert sich diesem hier doch sehr stark an. Wieso erwähnst Du War überhaupt ... hat doch mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun.




Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Für eine Tendenz reichen auch wenige Nutzer von Xfire aus. Das können ruhig wenige % sein das reicht allemal. 

Schließlich werden für Wahlprognosen auch nur einige 1000 Leute gefragt und nicht gesamt Deutschland. 

Wenn ich also sagen wir mal 1000 AOC Xfire User habe, und eine Woche später nur noch 700 kann ich doch deutlich einen Trend erkennen, denn die Xfire User bilden auch nur eine Durschnittsmenge der gesammten User. Daher es ist eher unwahrscheinlich dass nur die Xfire User AOC auf einmal verlassen. 


Milkoh


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2008)

Nichts destotrotz ist XFire eher ein Tool welches - nun ich sag mal - jüngere und Vielspieler haben. Würd ich jedenfalls mal vermuten. Es ist ja auch kein Geheimnis dass die Spielerzahlen eingebrochen sind. Die Frage ist ob dieser Trend sich durch harte Arbeit nochma umkehren lässt.


----------



## Tiegars (12. November 2008)

Moin,



xdave78 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aktuell im WAR Forum umschaut siehts da auch nicht viel besser aus. Da ist auch sehr vieles im Argen.
> Dass der Chat nun vor einer Woche umgestellt worden ist...wohooo...ist natürlich ein Grund mein Abo sofort zu kündigen
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab nirgends auch nicht mal ein sterbenswort geschrieben das in WAR alles supi toll läuft. Und wen du mal im Forum liest gibt es auch dort von mir kritische Posts. Das mal zum richtigstellen. Ich schreibe meine Meinung aus meiner Sicht aus. Und ich habe bei jedem Spiel was auszusetzen. Und weisst du wieso? Weil es kein perfektes Spiel gibt. Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Weil jedes Spiel aus Menschenhand erstellt wird und wir alle nicht Fehlerlos sind ausser die die es meinen. 

Zum Chat.Weiss nicht wieso jemand das Abo kündigen soll wegem dem Chat. Naja wen das jemand als Grund angibt dann ist das seine Sache. Aber es geht um das wie man sowas machen kann. Fast in allen MMO’s gibt es globale Chats und normalerweise ist der Chat die Kommunikationsplattform in einem MMO ausser man ist in der Gilde dann über TS. Und jeder der bissel sein Hirn anstrengt wird logischerweise merken das wen der Chat nicht alle erreicht somit sich weniger Leute finde. Da die Server eh unterbevölkert sind wird es dann noch schwieriger Dinge zu unternehmen weil man dann keine Leute findet.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh Dein Bauchgefühl schon wieder- vielleicht mal aufs WC gehen oder weniger Bohnen essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ob ich nun aufs Klo gehen muss oder nicht ist meine Sache und hat hier auch nix zu suchen. Zu deinem Vergleich du willst ja nicht Blizz mit Funcom vergleichen oder? Und hier gehts um FC. Und zwar in diesem Thread wie es bei denen aussieht. Und im Moment siehts wirklich nicht gut aus. Oder sonst erklär mir mal wieso sie nun einen Patch nach dem anderen herausbringen? Ausserdem hat Blizz bissel mehr Kunden als FC^^ Auch wen sie rote Zahlen schreiben sie haben riesen Einnahmen. Was FC nicht hat.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Deine Onlinewelten Umfrage ist natürlich totat repräsentativ, gerade auch weil im Onelineweltenforum immer der Bär steppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also meine Umfrage ist es nicht. Ich habe mit Gamona überhaupt nix zu tun. Und klar alles was man über FC schreibt wird sofort verteidigt und in euer Licht geschoben. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor wen etwas Blau ist und 99,99999% der Menschen  das Blau sehen ihr seht es Rosa. Da nützt nix das man euch versucht zu überzeugen. Ihr ertragt einfach keine Kritik. Mir ist das sowas von egal ob jemand etwas über WAR oder WOW schreibt wen er recht hat hat er recht. Wen er unrecht hat und zwar von meiner Sicht aus dann werde ich sicherlich meinen Beitrag dazu schreiben. Aber bei euch ist alles schön Rosa. Die heile Welt. Und irgendwann gibt es einen Riesenknall und ihr werdet auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt^^
Klar ist die Umfrage nur von einer begrenzter Benutzerzahl durchgeführt worden. Im Moment sind es 153 Leute. Aber von denen wollen 36,2% nie mehr was mit AOC zu tun haben. Und das ist sehr viel. Und merke dir eins. Genau diese Leute werden es den Familienangehöhirgen erzählen und seinen Freunden und Arbeitskollegen. Und die Meinung wird sich immer mehr verbreiten. Und weisst du wie das läuft? Die Menschen übertreiben immer gerne und wen es am Anfang eine Ameise war ist es nacher ein Elefant. So entstehen heutzutage Gerüchte und früher Sagen^^




Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiergars,
> 
> tut mir Leid, das ich das jetzt so sagen muß, aber das sind sochon wieder zum größten Teil nur Spekulationen, die Du hier anstellst und somit alles anderes als seriös. "Die halbe Community ...." - da hast Du sicher ne Umfrage gemacht, xfire ... Du sagst selbst, das das nicht repräsentativ - aber warum führst Du es hier an ... oder eine Umfrage in Onlinewelten ... meine Güte. Man muß bei allen diesen "Tendenzen" doch mal einen ganz wichtigen Faktor berücksichtigen :
> 
> ...



Und nochmals auch für dich liebe Sylvia. Habe schon tausend mal geschrieben dass das nur ein Trend zeigt. Und von gestern schon wieder 5 Plätze gefallen^^ 

Jupp und genau dass ist das was nicht gut ist. Wen niemand seine Kritik äussert wird das Spiel nie und nimmer verbessert. Und die Entwickler wissen nicht in welche Richtung sie gehen müssen. Ich bin auch auf die Kunden angewiesen und zwar nicht auf die positiven Meinungen sondern auf die Negativen. Und genau die zeigen mir die Richtung wohin ich Programmieren und Entwickeln muss. Und glaubs mir mir ist es im grunde egal wen mir einer schreibt. " Ach super Arbeit das System funktioniert tadellos" Mit dem kann ich nix,nada,nothing,rien anfangen^^

Mir ist lieber einer schreibt. "In Software X ist Fehler Y und das ist ein scheiss was sie gemacht haben". Damit kann ich dann Anpassungen vornehmen. Den zufriedene Kunden kommen wieder. Unzufriedene und verarschte gehen und reden schlecht^^





Sylvvia schrieb:


> Zum Support kann ich nur sagen - von den vier Anfragen die ich hatte, waren 3 in Deutsch - der vierte war in Englisch, wobei der Supporter mich gefragt hat, ob ich Englisch spreche oder eine deutsche Übersetzung benötige ... immer jedoch wurde mir innerhalb von 30 Minuten geholfen.



Naja es ist einfach ein armutszeugnis das nach über 6 Monate nach dem Start noch nicht immer alle GM's einem in deutsch helfen sondern in irgendwelchem Babelfish Deutsch. Du hattest nunmal Glück ich habe in der Zeit vielleicht 4 Petitionen geschrieben von denen waren 50% Englisch. Ich für meinen Teil weiger mich Englisch zu schreiben geschweige zu reden. Wen man auf einem deutschen Server spielt verlange ich auch als Kunde das man mich Deutsch anspricht. 



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Also wo ist das Problem ..... ja ja ... ich vergaß - es ist eine Prinzipfrage ...
> sie haben es versprochen und nicht gehalten und deshalb müssen wir jetzt alle beleidigt in der Ecke stehen und flennen.


Weiss nicht wieso ich nun in die Ecke gehen soll und die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen soll? Weiss nicht was dass mit der Diskussion zu tun hat. 



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Ansicht ... und Spekulationen sind nun mal keine Fakten. Ich lauf jeden Tag durch Hyborien und ich kann dir versichern, es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler ... das ist auf jeden Fall Fakt. Aktienkurse / xFire .... Tendenzen ... ja klar,
> wir machen vor der nächsten Wahl eine repräsentative Umfrage bei Bravo oder ausschließlich bei der Bild-Zeitung
> oder Schöner Wohnen oder ....
> Wieviel % aller Spieler benutzen denn xFire ??? Wieviel % aller AOC Nutzer .... Ohne diese Informationen kannst Du Dir die Trends sonst wo hin stecken.
> Ausserdem und apropos War - ich habs selbst gespielt und finds sowas von öde (nur meine Ansicht) und in den Foren von Warhammer sieht es auch nicht alles so goldig aus ..... im Gegenteil - das Niveau nähert sich diesem hier doch sehr stark an. Wieso erwähnst Du War überhaupt ... hat doch mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun.



Das ist nicht nur seine Ansicht sondern die Ansicht der meisten Ex-Spieler^^ Jaja das ist wieder so eine Aussage. "Ach ich sehe auf meinem Server 10 Leute". Naja sorry am Anfang konnte man nicht mehr mal den Kaufmann anklicken in Tarantia weil kein Platz war und man nicht hinkam wegen der Kollosionsabfrage. Das sind bevölkerte Server. Und dort hats Spass gemacht. Und was heisst du siehst eine Menge Leute? Ich sehe auch eine Menge Leute auf der Strasse. Das ist eine subjektive Sichtweise. Und die sagt nix nada aus. Und da FC keine Zahlen bekannt gibt bleibt eben nur Spekulation. 
Deine zynische Art solltest mal besser sein lassen. Wie gesagt jedem das seine. Den einen gefällt AOC und schliessen die Augen bei jedem Bug und die anderen WAR,WOW,GW oder DAOC und laufen mit offenen Augen durch die Welt^^



xdave78 schrieb:


> Nichts destotrotz ist XFire eher ein Tool welches - nun ich sag mal - jüngere und Vielspieler haben. Würd ich jedenfalls mal vermuten. Es ist ja auch kein Geheimnis dass die Spielerzahlen eingebrochen sind. Die Frage ist ob dieser Trend sich durch harte Arbeit nochma umkehren lässt.



WOW das ist die erste Post von dir das du zugibst das es wahr ist das die Spielerzahlen eingebrochen sind. Das ist ja das was ich schon die ganze Zeit versuche zu erklären nur eben lieber später Einsicht zeigen als gar nie^^ Man muss nur die die Fanforen anschauen dann sieht man es ebenfalls. In allen Foren sind die Posts zurückgegangen. Man kann sagen die sind tot. Ausser das hier auf Buffed. Das zeigt dass das Interesse eben an AOC gesunken ist und zwar massiv. Das wird langsam zu einem Nischenprodukt. 

Nun der Patch ist ja heute draussen. Wie man sieht gibt sich FC mühe und man merkt das eben die Kritik was genützt hat^^ Mal schauen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Ausserdem kommt ja morgen das Wotlk. Darum ist es taktisch das sie heute einen Patch herausbringen mit Content. Nimmt mich wunder ob sie den Chat gefixt haben. Weil das brennt den Leuten in den Finger und das hält auch eine Community zusammen. 


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen schönen Tag.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...




1.) rote Zahlen sind rote Zahlen egal ob ich Einnahmen von 1Mio€ oder 1Quatrillion€ habe - die Ausgaben sind höher. 

2.) ich habe vllt nicht explizit geschrieben "die Spielerzahlen sind eingebrochen" aber weder habe ich das irgendwo angezweifelt noch das Gegenteil behauptet  - wenn Du mir das Gegenteil beweist würde ich das gerne klarstellen. Überzogene Darstellungen werde ich nach wie vor nicht stehen lassen.

3.) Wer auf WotLK wartet wird sich von dem Patch nicht abhalten lassen denk ich ma, WENN es taktisch war (was ich nicht glaube - ich denke die wollen einfach die Community beruhigen) wars von vorn herein ein Fehlschuss

Ich verstehe nicht wiso Du immer mit den Geschichten kommst, dass WIR FANBOIS ja alle unsre Augen verschliessen würden. Im Gegenteil - die 3 Leute die hier die FANBOIS sein sollen haben mehrfach erklärt dass bestimmt nicht alles Supidupi ist  - wenn wir es noch dreimal schreiben mit dicken roten Buchstaben - kannst Du sicher sein dass eine Seite weiter wieder jemand behauptet wir hätten keine Einsicht und würden alles Supitoll finden. Ergo - ihr wollt das nicht lesen weil ihr das Argument dann nicht bringen könntet. Desweiteren muss man sich dann von den WAR und WOW Fanbois vorwerfen lassen, was sie in "ihren" Foren ja selber betreiben. Ich weiss nicht wie ihr es so haltet -   wenn jmd ewig rumtrollt schau ich mir auch mal seine Beiträge an die er sonst so verfasst. 

Die einzig Normalen hier scheinen die HdROler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## nefer (12. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Ansicht ... und Spekulationen sind nun mal keine Fakten. Ich lauf jeden Tag durch Hyborien und ich kann dir versichern, es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler ... das ist auf jeden Fall Fakt. Aktienkurse / xFire .... Tendenzen ... ja klar,
> wir machen vor der nächsten Wahl eine repräsentative Umfrage bei Bravo oder ausschließlich bei der Bild-Zeitung
> oder Schöner Wohnen oder ....
> Wieviel % aller Spieler benutzen denn xFire ??? Wieviel % aller AOC Nutzer .... Ohne diese Informationen kannst Du Dir die Trends sonst wo hin stecken.
> Ausserdem und apropos War - ich habs selbst gespielt und finds sowas von öde (nur meine Ansicht) und in den Foren von Warhammer sieht es auch nicht alles so goldig aus ..... im Gegenteil - das Niveau nähert sich diesem hier doch sehr stark an. Wieso erwähnst Du War überhaupt ... hat doch mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun.



das schön bei statistik ist ja, dass ich daten kleiner samples auswerten und auf größere mengen hochrechnen kann. es muss natürliche eine statistisch repräsentative stichprobe handeln. 

war hab ich erwähnt weil hier gern als ausrede/ rechtfertigung kommt, dass es bei war nicht besser ist. und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. wenn bei war spielerzahlen sinken liegt es daran, dass es vielleicht nicht ein spiel für jeden ist, da es doch pvp orientiert ist und nicht nur das, man muss auch noch teamfähig sein und als gruppe zusammenspielen. 

ich hab war bisher noch nicht das max level erreicht, kann aber sagen, dass ich mich in war nicht betrogen fühle. sie haben geliefert was sie versprochen haben. ganz im gegenteil zu aoc welches als prototyp (max alpha version) live ging.




xdave78 schrieb:


> Nichts destotrotz ist XFire eher ein Tool welches - nun ich sag mal - jüngere und Vielspieler haben. Würd ich jedenfalls mal vermuten. Es ist ja auch kein Geheimnis dass die Spielerzahlen eingebrochen sind. Die Frage ist ob dieser Trend sich durch harte Arbeit nochma umkehren lässt.



meiner einschätzung nach liegst du auch richtig wenn du sagst, dass xfire eher was für jüngere ist- habs selber zb auch net. aber es ändert doch daran nix, dass jetz weniger xfire benutzer aoc spielen als vorher. wobei ich auch dazusagen möchte, dass aoc gerade durch blut und titten eher die jüngeren unter uns zockern angesprochen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axaxel (12. November 2008)

Um die Diskussion Aktuell zu halten, hier nun der Funcom Finanzpräsentation für das 3 Quartal 2008: Funcom Finanzpräsentation Q3

Da ich mich zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich mit derlei Dingen Auskenne, möchte ich hier auch nicht groß damit Anfangen den Bericht zu Analysieren.

Für mich als Laie liest sich der Aktuelle Bericht jedoch Positver als der Bericht Q2.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> 1.) rote Zahlen sind rote Zahlen egal ob ich Einnahmen von 1Mio&#8364; oder 1Quatrillion&#8364; habe - die Ausgaben sind höher.


Vorallem weil auch rote Zahlen zu großen Firmen dazu gehören. Unsere Firma macht in diesem Jahr in der Bilanz ~10.000&#8364; gebuchten Verlust - obwohl wir gut Gewinn gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





axaxel schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion Aktuell zu halten, hier nun der Funcom Finanzbericht für das 3 Quartal 2008: Funcom Finanzbericht Q3
> 
> Da ich mich zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich mit derlei Dingen Auskenne, möchte ich hier auch nicht groß damit Anfangen den Bericht zu Analysieren.
> 
> Für mich als Laie liest sich der Aktuelle Bericht jedoch Positver als der Bericht Q2.


Kenn mich da auch nicht wirklich aus, aber liest sich wirklich recht positiv. Die letzte Seite zeigt auch, dass im Vergleich zu 2007 der Kurs nach oben ging.


----------



## Tiegars (12. November 2008)

axaxel schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion Aktuell zu halten, hier nun der Funcom Finanzbericht für das 3 Quartal 2008: Funcom Finanzbericht Q3
> 
> Da ich mich zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich mit derlei Dingen Auskenne, möchte ich hier auch nicht groß damit Anfangen den Bericht zu Analysieren.
> 
> Für mich als Laie liest sich der Aktuelle Bericht jedoch Positver als der Bericht Q2.


Ja sieht echt positiv aus obwohl ich nix davon verstehe. Wie es aussieht sind sie auf gutem Kurs. Vielleicht sollte mal das einer analysieren der sich auskennt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (12. November 2008)

Hi,



nefer schrieb:


> meiner einschätzung nach liegst du auch richtig wenn du sagst, dass xfire eher was für jüngere ist- habs selber zb auch net. aber es ändert doch daran nix, dass jetz weniger xfire benutzer aoc spielen als vorher. wobei ich auch dazusagen möchte, dass aoc gerade durch blut und titten eher die jüngeren unter uns zockern angesprochen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also zumindest für Asura kann ich bestätigen das es in etwa wie geplant
läuft, also wenig WoW Kiddies, Altersdurchschnitt von Leuten, tw. auch Random,
ist durchaus um die 30, mit ein paar Ausreissern nach unten, aber auch
nach oben.

Aber die Statistik hatte Funcom ja auch schon veröffentlicht, aber halt,
Funcom iss ja böse, ich vergass ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2008)

Naja im vgl. zum Vorjahr haben sich die Einnahmen verzehnfacht.
Ich hab ehrlich geagt auch keinen Plan. Was ich aber rauslesen konnte ist 

Q4 -> implementing Ymirs Pass (heute), DX10, 2 High Level Dungeons
Q1 09 ->neues RPG System, 1-2 neue Spielfelder (?), neue Dungeons
...usw

Da ja Q4 nur noch 6 Wochen geht...bin ich echt zuversichtlich. 
Auch wenn mir das als rosa Brille angekreidet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Und nochmals auch für dich liebe Sylvia. Habe schon tausend mal geschrieben dass das nur ein Trend zeigt. Und von gestern schon wieder 5 Plätze gefallen^^
> 
> Jupp und genau dass ist das was nicht gut ist. Wen niemand seine Kritik äussert wird das Spiel nie und nimmer verbessert. Und die Entwickler wissen nicht in welche Richtung sie gehen müssen. Ich bin auch auf die Kunden angewiesen und zwar nicht auf die positiven Meinungen sondern auf die Negativen. Und genau die zeigen mir die Richtung wohin ich Programmieren und Entwickeln muss.


Hallo Tiegars,
aber das ist doch genau das, was bei Dir falsch läuft - Du spielst doch aktiv gar nicht mehr oder hast vielleicht nie gespielt?? Im Grunde holst Du Dir Kritikpunkte anderer Leute zusammen und stellst sie dann hier rein. Das ist eigentlich nicht das, was ich unter sachlich fundierter Kritik verstehe. Ich habe auch einige Kritikpunkte für AOC / Funcom aber die gehen halt den direkten Weg an den Publisher und nicht über ein Jammer / Heulforum wie dieses hier. 
Ich meine du mußt Dir doch nur Deinen eigenen Thread hier anschauen ... Welchen Sinn hat der ?? Verrate es mir einfach mal. Sachlich fundierte Kritik ist es jedenfalls nicht ...
Ich wäre die Letzte, die Dich wegen sachlich fundierter Kritik angreifen würde ... würd auch niemand anderes machen. 
Natürlich kannst Du jetzt das Gegenteil behaupten - aber ich frage Dich jetzt mal ... hast Du es z.B. selbst festgestellt, das der Chat nicht oder nur mangelhaft funktioniert ??? Oder hast Du voll den Durchblick, was das witschaftliche Potential von Funcom angeht ???
Und wie Du schon oben so schön mit Deinem Job vergleichst ... ich bin selbst Software-Entwicklerin und wenn mir jemand käme mit ner Aussage wie "Ich hab gehört vom User XY bei ihnen läuft alles falsch und überhaupt sind Sie sowieso bald erledigt weil Ihre Aktienkurse einen Tiefstand haben ... " - dann würd ich den auslachen und Du wahrscheinlich auch.

Gruß Sylvia

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Abrox (12. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Q4 -> implementing Ymirs Pass (heute), DX10, 2 High Level Dungeons
> Q1 09 ->neues RPG System, 1-2 neue Spielfelder (?), neue Dungeons
> ...usw



Du musst auch immer Bedenken, sie haben es vor. Punktgenau umzusetzen wird eher knapp.

Zu DX10 muss ich sagen. Sollen sie sich Zeit lassen. Allzu große Veränderungen wird es so oder so nicht an der Leistung drehen, aber besser fertig als unfertig.

Ich denke auch das die High Level Dungeons schon weit fortgeschritten sind. Allerdings würde sich dazu eine passende Zone eignen (Vielleicht 1. Q 2009)

Neues RPG System, da kann man sich viel drauf einbilden. Also wenn ich mir das Vorstellen würde denke ich an ein Skillungs und Perksystem aus Anarchy Online. Andererseits ist damit auch die verbindung von Spieler und RP-Möglichkeiten gemeint.


Zum Bericht selber:

Alles in allem liest sich das alles ganz gut. Ich denke auch kaum das Funcom dort Lügen verbreitet da das ganze ja auch geprüft wird. Zwar steht ein geplantes Addon zu AoC drin, aber ich denke mal bis Ende 2009 ist noch lange hin. Es kann viel passieren. Positiv wie negativ.


Fazit: Es liest sich als Laie bei weitem nicht so schwarz wie einige Leute es hier anprangern. Und es bleibt abzuwarten was kommt.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> .........


ziemlich geschmacklos, das Tube-Video dass du da verlinkst


----------



## Abrox (12. November 2008)

Schuldigung für den Offtopic, aber:



Sylvvia schrieb:


> ziemlich geschmacklos, das Tube-Video dass du da verlinkst



Das hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Geschmacklos hin oder her. Es gibt teilweise schlimmere Sachen in Forensignaturen, Avataren, Namen etc..

Und wer sich über ein wenig Knete und Plastik aufregt, der kennt normale Sachen von Robot Chicken ([adult swim]) nicht.

Nebenbei "Weird Al" Yankovic ist ein beeindruckender Künstler. Der Helge Schneider der Staaten, nur mit mehr tiefgang.

Nun aber zurück zu AoC.


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Du musst auch immer Bedenken, sie haben es vor. Punktgenau umzusetzen wird eher knapp.
> 
> Zu DX10 muss ich sagen. Sollen sie sich Zeit lassen. Allzu große Veränderungen wird es so oder so nicht an der Leistung drehen, aber besser fertig als unfertig.


Punktgenau bestimmt nicht. Aber demnach kommt dann DX10 und Croms Haus noch. Wenn es diese oder nexte Woche auf TLS geht scheint das sehr realistisch. DX10 interessiert eigentlich ausser den Flamern die wenigsten aktiven Spieler vordergründig. Allerdings was die Leistung angeht wär ich mal vorsichtig mit solchen Prognosen. DMC4 läuft bei mir zB 20% schneller im DX10 Modus als in DX9. 

Die Spielfelder für Q1 : eines davon wird das Armenviertel sein was zuletzt in den Videos zu sehen war. Ich denke das geht auch bald auf TLS.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2008)

axaxel schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion Aktuell zu halten, hier nun der Funcom Finanzbericht für das 3 Quartal 2008: Funcom Finanzbericht Q3



Viel interessanter ist wohl der hier: 

Q3 2008 Financial Report

Besonderst der Abschnitt ist super:

After the very strong launch period, the average
subscription period for Age of Conan has been
shorter than expected and this has led to a
reduction in subscriber levels in the period.

Wie elegant man sich doch um das nennen von konkreten Zahlen herumdrücken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axaxel (12. November 2008)

Naja das ist ja nichts neues, das viele Leute mit Aoc Aufgehört haben. Und ich glaube auch kaum das irgendwer das Leugnen könnte.

Was aber an den Berichten wohl das Wichtigste für die AoC Community sein Dürfte ist das Funcom nicht kurz vor dem Aus steht. 





> Funcom does not need any external funding in 2009.



Ich für meinen Teil erfreue mich nun seit Montag wieder an Hyborien und bin froh das ich über meinen Schatten gesprungen bin und den Wiedereinstieg gewagt habe.
Für alle die sich Aoc gerne einmal "unverbindlich" anschauen wollen, hällt der Bericht ja auch etwas Positives: 





> Free trial offers &#8211;both digital and physical distribution Q4 2008 &#8211;Q1 2009


----------



## Abrox (12. November 2008)

Ich denke mal die Free Trial richten sich aber dann an Neuanfang.

Sprich: Leute die irgendwann aufhörten müssten dann mit Tortage anfangen.

Ich denke mal wenn WotLk erstmal etwas abgeflacht ist (1-3 Monate) wird FunCom auch ein Schnupperwochenende machen.


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wie elegant man sich doch um das nennen von konkreten Zahlen herumdrücken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..erstmal LOL für den Link.

FC hat schon beim letzten Report gesagt dass sie keine subscriber mehr veröffentlichen und der ist schon 3 Monate her.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..erstmal LOL für den Link.



Wieso LOL? Der erste Link der gepostet wurde führte lediglich zur Präsentation des Berichts und nicht zu dem Bericht an sich, also was war daran nun so lustig?

Und wenn ich FC wäre würde ich auch keine Abo-Zahlen mehr rausrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wo war der Bericht positiv? Das im Q3 mehr Geld durch die Abo-Zahlungen eingenommen wurde ist klar, also logisch das die Einahmen Seite für 07-09/2008 gut aussieht. Ganz anderst wird dann der Q4 aussehen, falls sich nicht grundlegend an den Abozahlen was ändert, da die Abozahlen erst in dem Zeitraum rapide abgenommen haben und dann auch die 3 Monatsabos ausgelaufend sind inzwischen.

Sollten die Abozahlen wirklich so niedrig sein wie viele vermuten, und sich im Q4 daran nichts ändern würde, wird wohl der Q4 Bericht nicht mehr "ganz so positiv" ausfallen.

Ach ja, und es ist keine Kunst auch den schlechtesten Bericht so schön zu reden und zu formulieren, dass er dann gar nicht mehr sooo schlimm klingt ;-)

Aber wir werden sehen wie es dann im nächsten Bericht aussieht, vielleicht erhöhen sich die Abozahlen ja wirklich wieder wenn FC jetzt mal ordentlich Gas gibt und es jetzt nicht wieder versemmelt. Hab ja nichts dagegen wenn sie es doch noch schaffen aus dem Spiel was zu machen...allein fehlt mir immer noch der Glaube, aber schau mer mal :-)


----------



## Krischi1987 (13. November 2008)

Ich denk mal schon das sich die Zahlen in nächster Zeit nochmal erholen werden, zumahl das Spiel an sich ja jetzt  nur noch 30 Euro im Laden kostet da werden jetzt sicher noch ein ganz teil Leute sagen das mman es ja mal probe spielen kann egal wieviel schlechtes im Moment so über AOC erzählt wird.


----------



## Sylvvia (13. November 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wieso LOL? Der erste Link der gepostet wurde führte lediglich zur Präsentation des Berichts und nicht zu dem Bericht an sich, also was war daran nun so lustig?
> 
> Und wenn ich FC wäre würde ich auch keine Abo-Zahlen mehr rausrücken
> 
> ...


Also was willst Du damit nun sagen ... die Zahlen sehen zwar gut aus, aber Du denkst das sie trotzdem sch.... sind? Fragt sich natürlich, wer sich jetzt irgendwas zusammenreimt, damit sein Weltbild nicht aus den Fugen gerät.


----------



## xdave78 (13. November 2008)

Hmm 

1.) der Link führt zur selben Seite wie der der schon zuvor gepostet worden ist deshalb gibts da ein LOL für

2.) einen Quartalsbericht zu fälschen macht (a) keinen Sinn und ist (b) imo strafbar

Ich möchte das nicht weiter ausdehnen es gibt dazu im offi. Forum seitenlange Abhandlungen die ich nicht raffe und deshalb auch nicht wiedergeben kann. Aber Lilith Twighlight ist da ja anscheinend der Experte und kann sich das selber durchlesen. Wie gesagt ich hab da keinen Plan von. Was ich bei den Experten die mit irgendwelchen Begriffen um sich werfen im offi. Forum rauslesen konnte ist so sinngemäss "FC macht morgen nicht zu""FC macht Gewinn" und "Die Zahlen von Q4 sind nochmal interessant". Ihr "financial cool people" lacht vllt drüber - aber für uns Normalos reicht das hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Tiegars (13. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars,
> aber das ist doch genau das, was bei Dir falsch läuft - Du spielst doch aktiv gar nicht mehr oder hast vielleicht nie gespielt?? Im Grunde holst Du Dir Kritikpunkte anderer Leute zusammen und stellst sie dann hier rein. Das ist eigentlich nicht das, was ich unter sachlich fundierter Kritik verstehe. Ich habe auch einige Kritikpunkte für AOC / Funcom aber die gehen halt den direkten Weg an den Publisher und nicht über ein Jammer / Heulforum wie dieses hier.
> Ich meine du mußt Dir doch nur Deinen eigenen Thread hier anschauen ... Welchen Sinn hat der ?? Verrate es mir einfach mal. Sachlich fundierte Kritik ist es jedenfalls nicht ...
> Ich wäre die Letzte, die Dich wegen sachlich fundierter Kritik angreifen würde ... würd auch niemand anderes machen.
> ...



Moin,

mir zu unterstellen das ich nie gespielt habe ist eine Frechheit. Du kannst gerne im offi Forum nach meinen Beiträgen suchen. Ausserdem habe ich doch schon alles schon mal geschrieben. Aber anscheinend liest du nicht richtig oder willst sie nicht lesen das ist dir überlassen. Aber nur hier was zu schreiben damit du einfach jeder der Kritik ausübt deinen Beitrag zu geben ist Trolling nur so als Info. Ich habe gespielt und werde wen ich gesehen habe dass FC echt mal den Finger rausnimmt meinen Account auch wieder mal reaktivieren. Und wieso ich etwas beurteilen kann habe ich dir auch geschrieben weil ich in meinem Freundeskreis noch die letzten zwei habe die noch AOC spielen und darum kann ich mich dort einloggen und reinschauen. 

Seufz ich habe es ja schon mal geschrieben ohne Kritik wird das Spiel nie besser. Beispiel: Hätte niemand etwas zum globalen Chat gesagt oder kritisiert wäre er immer noch wie mit dem Update 3.0^^ Und sie haben es gefixt und das war richtig so und gut gemacht. Du bist ja diejenige oder derjenige,kanns nicht beurteilen, die nicht im offi Forum schreibt und hier bist aktiv. Hmm was kann man daraus schliessen? Das du vielleicht keinen Account hast? Oder im offi Forum einen anderen Nick der vielleicht was herausschliessen könnte? Tja alles Spekulationen keine Ahnung. Ich war und bin einer derjenigen der gerne seine Meinung äussert und helfe wo man helfen kann. Hier zwei Beispiele:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=321922

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74004

Und nein ich habe das mit dem Chat nicht selber festgestellt aber es wurd emir mitgeteilt von meinem Kollegen das wieder bockmist gebaut hatten. Und nein ich bin kein Finanzexperte habe ich schon lange geschrieben. Sag mal liest du hier oder schreibst damit du geschrieben hast?

Und zu meinem Job unsere Firma kann nicht Bankrott gehen weil ich in einer Forschungsanstalt arbeite^^ Und da müsste der schweizer Staat zugrunde gehen was ich weniger glaube *gg




xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> 1.) der Link führt zur selben Seite wie der der schon zuvor gepostet worden ist deshalb gibts da ein LOL für
> 
> ...



Habe gestern mal mit jemand geredet der sich auskennt. Man muss beachten das in diesem Q3 sehr viele verkäufe von den Boxen drinstecken. Anscheinend wurden viele verkauft. Schönstes Beispiel ist bei der CUT Version muss man ja einen Uncut key kaufen. Und durch dass das der Preis gesunken ist haben sich viele entscheiden AOC zu kaufen. Und wir werden sehen wie sich das Ganze enwickelt. Weil das Überleben an den Abozahlen gebunden ist. Und der verkauf der Boxen irgendwann gegen Null gehen wird. Und wen ich mich nicht täusche war mal die rede von 200'000 Accounts. Und die hat FC im Moment sicher nicht. Aber wie gesagt alles Spekulationen und will nciht gross mitreden weil ich kein Finanzexperte bin. Aber wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird. Vielleicht kriegen sie den Rank noch. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> 1.) der Link führt zur selben Seite wie der der schon zuvor gepostet worden ist deshalb gibts da ein LOL für
> 
> ...



1. Nein er führt nicht zur selben Seite, und wenn du ihn richtig angekuckt hättest, anstatt nur unqualifizierte Kommentare abzugeben, dann hättest du das gesehen.

2. Wer hat was von fälschen gesagt? Schönreden ist kein fälschen und nur das hab ich behauptet und nix anderes. Erstmal lesen, verstehen, denken und dann antworten...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Also was willst Du damit nun sagen ... die Zahlen sehen zwar gut aus, aber Du denkst das sie trotzdem sch.... sind? Fragt sich natürlich, wer sich jetzt irgendwas zusammenreimt, damit sein Weltbild nicht aus den Fugen gerät.



Fragt sich nur wessen Weltbild aus den fugen gerät wenn alles nicht so ist wie man es gern sehen würde...erstmal an der eigenen Nase packen, ne?


----------



## axaxel (13. November 2008)

Es hat doch keinen Sinn hier aufeinander los zu gehen, der eine Legt den Bericht eben Positiv, der andere eher Negativ aus. 
Ist das Glaß nun halb Leer oder halb Voll? Man kann sich wegen allem die Köppe ein hauen, wenn man nur lange genug darüber Diskutiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich muss Lilith Twilight und ihren Link in Schutz nehmen, den es ist wirlich ein anderer Link als der den ich Gepostet habe. Ihrer führt zum Finanzbericht Q3, meiner zur Finanzberichtspräsentation Q3.


----------



## Sylvvia (13. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir zu unterstellen das ich nie gespielt habe ist eine Frechheit. Du kannst gerne im offi Forum nach meinen Beiträgen suchen. Ausserdem habe ich doch schon alles schon mal geschrieben. Aber anscheinend liest du nicht richtig oder willst sie nicht lesen das ist dir überlassen. Aber nur hier was zu schreiben damit du einfach jeder der Kritik ausübt deinen Beitrag zu geben ist Trolling nur so als Info. Ich habe gespielt und werde wen ich gesehen habe dass FC echt mal den Finger rausnimmt meinen Account auch wieder mal reaktivieren. Und wieso ich etwas beurteilen kann habe ich dir auch geschrieben weil ich in meinem Freundeskreis noch die letzten zwei habe die noch AOC spielen und darum kann ich mich dort einloggen und reinschauen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tiegars,
ich lese schon richtig und eigentlich bestätigst Du doch grad was ich geschrieben habe .... Deine angeprangerten Fehler sind nur Hörensagen und von Finanzen hast du keinen Plan. Du sprichst zwar 4 Sprachen, weigerst Dich aber englischsprachige Hilfe anzunehmen. "200'000 Accounts. Und die hat FC im Moment sicher nicht. Aber wie gesagt alles Spekulationen und will nciht gross mitreden weil ich kein Finanzexperte bin. " - ich behaupte nicht, das sie mehr haben aber ich denke, Du kannst auch nicht behaupten, das sie weniger haben - weil Du es eben nur "schätzt / glaubst" oder whatever (was auch immer).
ICH habe wenigstens noch persönliche Eindrücke - Du aber schreibst so, als wären Deine Behauptungen unumstößliche Fakten. Die Höflichkeit verbietet es mir, zu sagen wie man solche Leute im allgemeinen benennt.
Außerdem (liest Du eigentlich nicht richtig - schreibst Du nur um Blabla zu machen) habe ich schon geschrieben, das ich meine Kritikpunkte den Herstellern direkt mitteile - da gibt es die schöne Möglichkeit /petition ... da kann man dann relativ sicher sein, das die Punkte auch ankommen.


----------



## hansi79 (13. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars,
> ich lese schon richtig und eigentlich bestätigst Du doch grad was ich geschrieben habe .... Deine angeprangerten Fehler sind nur Hörensagen und von Finanzen hast du keinen Plan. Du sprichst zwar 4 Sprachen, weigerst Dich aber englischsprachige Hilfe anzunehmen. "200'000 Accounts. Und die hat FC im Moment sicher nicht. Aber wie gesagt alles Spekulationen und will nciht gross mitreden weil ich kein Finanzexperte bin. " - ich behaupte nicht, das sie mehr haben aber ich denke, Du kannst auch nicht behaupten, das sie weniger haben - weil Du es eben nur "schätzt / glaubst" oder whatever (was auch immer).
> ICH habe wenigstens noch persönliche Eindrücke - Du aber schreibst so, als wären Deine Behauptungen unumstößliche Fakten. Die Höflichkeit verbietet es mir, zu sagen wie man solche Leute im allgemeinen benennt.
> Außerdem (liest Du eigentlich nicht richtig - schreibst Du nur um Blabla zu machen) habe ich schon geschrieben, das ich meine Kritikpunkte den Herstellern direkt mitteile - da gibt es die schöne Möglichkeit /petition ... da kann man dann relativ sicher sein, das die Punkte auch ankommen.


Die Zahlen sagen nix aus, AOC ist am Ende mehr nicht und das war oder ist abzusehen. Die Spieler "von denen es eine Menge gibt" die AOC endtäuscht den rückengekehrt sind kommen nicht wieder. Bye bye Conan ich und eine Menge Spieler werden dich nicht vermissen. AOC ist am Ende und wer die Realität nicht sehen kann hat bei so einem Spiel nix verloren.


----------



## Niko78 (13. November 2008)

Ist es eigentlich nicht total egal wie viele aktive Accounts AoC noch hat?
Fakt bleibt, dass aus dem sogenannten "Renner" ein "schleichender Rentner" wurde und nun eine Nische ausfüllt, auch wenn die mit der Zeit ein bisschen bequemer geworden ist.
Wenn man mal die "Überfuhr" versäumt hat, dann ist nix mehr mit VIELEN neuen Accounts. Dann kommt zwar der ein oder andere zurück, aber nicht soviele das es sich zahlenmässig wirklich lohnt. Warum ich der Meinung bin (nur mehr der ein oder andere): weil AddOns rausgebracht werden, neue Games, usw.
Funcom wird sicher noch weiterwursteln, aber ... nach alldem, was ich bis dato gelesen habe scheint es die Firma einfach nicht drauf zu haben wirklich was "großes-einzigartiges" zu bieten. Der Gedanke ist da, ja aber, an der Umsetzung mangelt es an allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sagen nix aus, AOC ist am Ende mehr nicht und das war oder ist abzusehen. Die Spieler "von denen es eine Menge gibt" die AOC endtäuscht den rückengekehrt sind kommen nicht wieder. Bye bye Conan ich und eine Menge Spieler werden dich nicht vermissen. AOC ist am Ende und wer die Realität nicht sehen kann hat bei so einem Spiel nix verloren.


Doch, ich bin über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab AoC wieder reaktiviert. Dabei hab ich hier mit am meisten auf FC geschimpft und was sie aus dem Spiel gemacht haben. Und was soll man sagen: AoC ist nicht perfekt, aber im vergleich zu früher hat sich wirklich eine ganze Menge verbessert. Inzwischen kann man nicht mehr auf der Qualität, noch dem Inhalt vom Spiel rumhacken, da das haltlos wird.
"Totgesagte leben länger" heissts dazu schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (13. November 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> wer die Realität nicht sehen kann


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geilomat


----------



## Imseos (14. November 2008)

Ok da ich denke das 99% der buffed leser wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Bilanz erstellt haben bzw diese Lesne  können muss ich jetzt mal anmerken das du im Rahmen der internatinal gültigen Bewertungsmaßstäbe bis zu 25% Spielraum heraus arbeiten kannst in beide Richtungen dabei ist folgender einfacher Trend zu erkennen: Geht es der Firma gut versucht sie das ergebnis zu drücken um den Staat um Steuern zu "betrügen".Geht es der Firma schlecht wird sie mit aller Kraft versuchen das Ergebnis so angenehm wie möglich dastehen zu lassen , alleine deshalb um neue Investoren zu bekommen oder die Übernahme durch einen finanzstärkeren Konkurrenten auszuschließen. Daher DAve ist es schon möglich eine Bilanz zu fälschen das sie nicht den objektiven Wert angibt. Sucht man diesen objektiven wer so sollte man das Mittel des börsenwertes (Aktienwert * Ausgegebener Aktien) bilden um so den gesamtwert des Ladens zu bekommen...

Ich könnte diesen Bericht hier analiesieren tue es aber wohlweißlich nicht da sonst wieder jede Seite dieses FlameWars kommt meine Behauptungen als reine WAhrheiten aus dem Kontext gezogen zitiert.
Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wohlt wie es um Funcom steht müsst ihr euch wohl an den Börsenmakler eures Vertrauens wenden....^^


----------



## xdave78 (14. November 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Daher DAve ist es schon möglich eine Bilanz zu fälschen das sie nicht den objektiven Wert angibt.


Hab ich auch nirgends behauptet. Wenn man die relativ hohe Chance eigehen will eine saftige Starfe zu zahlen kann man das sicherlich tun, ja.
Daher ist die Sinnhaftigkeit auch fragwürdig, wenn auch deine Ausführungen mögliche Motive aufzeigen.
Nur müsste man dann ja davon ausgehen, dass alle Unternehmen ihre Bilanzen fälschen, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Abrox (14. November 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Ok da ich denke das 99% der buffed leser wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Bilanz erstellt haben bzw diese Lesne  können muss ich jetzt mal anmerken das du im Rahmen der internatinal gültigen Bewertungsmaßstäbe bis zu 25% Spielraum heraus arbeiten kannst in beide Richtungen dabei ist folgender einfacher Trend zu erkennen: Geht es der Firma gut versucht sie das ergebnis zu drücken um den Staat um Steuern zu "betrügen".Geht es der Firma schlecht wird sie mit aller Kraft versuchen das Ergebnis so angenehm wie möglich dastehen zu lassen , alleine deshalb um neue Investoren zu bekommen oder die Übernahme durch einen finanzstärkeren Konkurrenten auszuschließen. Daher DAve ist es schon möglich eine Bilanz zu fälschen das sie nicht den objektiven Wert angibt. Sucht man diesen objektiven wer so sollte man das Mittel des börsenwertes (Aktienwert * Ausgegebener Aktien) bilden um so den gesamtwert des Ladens zu bekommen...
> 
> Ich könnte diesen Bericht hier analiesieren tue es aber wohlweißlich nicht da sonst wieder jede Seite dieses FlameWars kommt meine Behauptungen als reine WAhrheiten aus dem Kontext gezogen zitiert.
> Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wohlt wie es um Funcom steht müsst ihr euch wohl an den Börsenmakler eures Vertrauens wenden....^^



Hast wohl im BWL Unterricht nicht richtig aufgepasst:

Im ersten Absatz meinst du wohl so etwas wie:

Höhere Gewinnminderung seitens Abschreibung.

Aber das ist kein fälschen sondern ein ganz normaler Vorgang "gewesen"

Nur leider gilt in Deutschland die degressive Abschreibung nicht mehr. Soweit ich es weiss akzeptieren die Finanzprüfer (nicht nur in Deutschland) nur eine lineare Abschreibung.

Und den Staat beschissen hat man dadurch auch nicht.  Denn über die Jahre gleicht sich so etwas wieder aus.

Daher geh ich auch davon aus das ich eine Analyse dieser Bilanz von deiner Seite so glaubhaft finde wie den Axel Springer Verlag.

Edit: Dazu musst du beachten, Funcom ist eine Aktiengesellschaft. Die Aktien haben nicht nur normale Leute, sondern auch Finanzprüfer und Unternehmen. Da wird nirgendwo geflunkert worden sein. Ein wenig hübscher umschmückt, ja. Aber keine Falschen Tatsachen.


----------



## lutsch3r (14. November 2008)

Schade eigentlich, nicht mehr viel los in Hyborien.
Ich frag mich wie lange die die Server noch offen lassen.
Gestern Abend wieder auf Aries eingeloggt aber wirklich viel los war da nicht.
Konnt 2 lowies ganken und das wars auch schon.
Na immerhin gabs Mörderpunkte...also gibts wieder was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (14. November 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Ok da ich denke das 99% der buffed leser wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Bilanz erstellt haben bzw diese Lesne  können muss ich jetzt mal anmerken das du im Rahmen der internatinal gültigen Bewertungsmaßstäbe bis zu 25% Spielraum heraus arbeiten kannst in beide Richtungen dabei ist folgender einfacher Trend zu erkennen: Geht es der Firma gut versucht sie das ergebnis zu drücken um den Staat um Steuern zu "betrügen".Geht es der Firma schlecht wird sie mit aller Kraft versuchen das Ergebnis so angenehm wie möglich dastehen zu lassen , alleine deshalb um neue Investoren zu bekommen oder die Übernahme durch einen finanzstärkeren Konkurrenten auszuschließen. Daher DAve ist es schon möglich eine Bilanz zu fälschen das sie nicht den objektiven Wert angibt. Sucht man diesen objektiven wer so sollte man das Mittel des börsenwertes (Aktienwert * Ausgegebener Aktien) bilden um so den gesamtwert des Ladens zu bekommen...
> 
> Ich könnte diesen Bericht hier analiesieren tue es aber wohlweißlich nicht da sonst wieder jede Seite dieses FlameWars kommt meine Behauptungen als reine WAhrheiten aus dem Kontext gezogen zitiert.
> Wenn ihr wirklich wissen wohlt wie es um Funcom steht müsst ihr euch wohl an den Börsenmakler eures Vertrauens wenden....^^


Börsenkurse haben den Bezug zur Realität längst verloren ..... da brauchst du bloß mal ein Blick auf die zeitweise explodierte VW-Aktie werfen ... Kurse werden von Zockern gemacht und bilden heutzutage nur noch Spekulationsgewinn / Verlust ab.


----------



## lordmanu (14. November 2008)

auch wenn es schlecht um das spiel aussieht stehe ich kurz davor es mir zu kaufen.wollte es mir schon am anfang kaufen aber habe mich entschlossen auf warhammer zu warten.nun suche ich ein spiel zur abwechslung und denke age of conan werde ich mir wohltrotzdem kaufen um dem spiel eine chance zu geben.wer weiss was die zukunft bringt und ob FC nicht doch noch den umschwung hin bekommt.hoffe andere leute die es noch nicht gespielt haben denken genauso wie ich kaufen es.ich denke auch bevor sie die server runter fahren werden sie das spiel erstmal kostenlos machen und das geld nur über nen shop einnehmen so wie es andere spiel wie guild wars oder das neue runes of magic machen.
leute versucht es doch mal positiv zu sehen.
gruss manu


----------



## Turboschorsch (14. November 2008)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein wieviele Amateur Stern- und Traumdeuter hier eine Bilanz auslesen versuchen und ihren negativen Senf
der Allgemeinheit aufdringen wollen.

Wenn ihr Zweifel an einem Spiel oder der wirtschaftlichen Lage der Firma habt dann kauftseuch einfach net oder lasst es einfach sein.

Durch die  Freilegung der Bilanzdaten kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen ABER sollte man nicht aus der Banche kommen oder 
professionell Bilanzen lesen können dan sollte man  lieber nichts dazu sagen weis sonst absolut peinlich wird.

Dieses Topic ist meiner Meinung schon so ausgelutscht und wird von ein paar negativ Konsorten künstlich am Leben erhalten.

Bringt was Konstruktives oder Vorschläge zu dem Spiel das Ihr spielt.


----------



## Sylvvia (14. November 2008)

lordmanu schrieb:


> auch wenn es schlecht um das spiel aussieht stehe ich kurz davor es mir zu kaufen.wollte es mir schon am anfang kaufen aber habe mich entschlossen auf warhammer zu warten.nun suche ich ein spiel zur abwechslung und denke age of conan werde ich mir wohltrotzdem kaufen um dem spiel eine chance zu geben.wer weiss was die zukunft bringt und ob FC nicht doch noch den umschwung hin bekommt.hoffe andere leute die es noch nicht gespielt haben denken genauso wie ich kaufen es.ich denke auch bevor sie die server runter fahren werden sie das spiel erstmal kostenlos machen und das geld nur über nen shop einnehmen so wie es andere spiel wie guild wars oder das neue runes of magic machen.
> leute versucht es doch mal positiv zu sehen.
> gruss manu


Hallo Manu,

eine gute Entscheidung ... mal abgesehen von den vielen Vorbehalten, die viele gegen Funcom hegen und pflegen ist AOC zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein sehr schönes, stimmungsvolles Spiel in dem es jede Menge zu entdecken gibt. Laß Dich nicht von den Miesmachern beeinflussen und bilde Dir selbst ein Urteil.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## lordmanu (14. November 2008)

hi sylvvia,
ne ich gebe eigentlich auchnicht viel auf bewertungen anderer denn ich mache mir leiber mein eigenens bild.
habe schon so oft spiele gehabt die von leuten oder der presse runter gemacht wurden und ich fand so manches davor göttlich.leider wird dieses spiel von vielen leuten so sehr runter geputzt das es schon nicht mehr schön ist udn daher bekommt man auch als optimist ein wenig bedenken.ich werde es mir einfach holen udn wenn ich nach ein paar monaten sehe das es zur zeit wirklich keinen zweck hat dann werd eich es halt ins regal stellen und so lange wachsam bleiben bis sich was tut.
ich stelle es mir trotzdem sehr gut vor da mich diese spielwelt einfach interessiert.auch wenn es nicht so viele leute spielen denke ichmir leiber weniger leute aber dafür vernünftige.wenn ich an den kindergarten bei wow denke wird mir schlecht.
ich glaube erst an den flop AOC wenn es wirklich gescheitert ist und nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Healor (14. November 2008)

lordmanu schrieb:


> hi sylvvia,
> ne ich gebe eigentlich auchnicht viel auf bewertungen anderer denn ich mache mir leiber mein eigenens bild.
> habe schon so oft spiele gehabt die von leuten oder der presse runter gemacht wurden und ich fand so manches davor göttlich.leider wird dieses spiel von vielen leuten so sehr runter geputzt das es schon nicht mehr schön ist udn daher bekommt man auch als optimist ein wenig bedenken.ich werde es mir einfach holen udn wenn ich nach ein paar monaten sehe das es zur zeit wirklich keinen zweck hat dann werd eich es halt ins regal stellen und so lange wachsam bleiben bis sich was tut.
> ich stelle es mir trotzdem sehr gut vor da mich diese spielwelt einfach interessiert.auch wenn es nicht so viele leute spielen denke ichmir leiber weniger leute aber dafür vernünftige.wenn ich an den kindergarten bei wow denke wird mir schlecht.
> ich glaube erst an den flop AOC wenn es wirklich gescheitert ist und nicht mehr gibt.



Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten (oder sogar alle?) die Age of Conan immer noch runtermachen haben es schon lange nicht mehr gespielt und wissen überhaupt nicht was jetzt los ist in Hyboria.

Wenn man sich nicht unbedingt auf Level 80 rusht gibt es immer viel zu tun. Questen, Instanzen, Soloinstanzen, Open PvP, Belagerungsschlachten, Minigames, Craften skillen, Farmen, Destinyquests, Gildenstadt bauen.

Gruppen finden sich immer noch super und auf den Servern ist auch gut was los.

Das neue Gebiet der Ymir Pass ist super geil gemacht und wirklich top. Mit dem nächsten großen Update sollen ja neue Highcontent Instanzen kommen. Also man sieht es tut sich was bei Funcom. Vielleicht ist es ganz gut das der alte Game Director nicht mehr da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordmanu (14. November 2008)

so bin wieder da.habe es mir jetzt gekauft und werde es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## lordmanu (14. November 2008)

hat einer noch ne gilde in der ich beitreten kann?welchen server könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2008)

Auf Aries kannste zB mit Dave und mir zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hab ich letztens sogar noch ne ToS und 'n Assassin als Twinks angefangen. Könnten da theoretisch auch bissl zusammen leveln, wenns passt. Spiel aber nicht SOOO oft, voll Casual Style. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (14. November 2008)

^^ nur das die Anzahl der Spieler immer weniger werden^^ die die schon gegangen sind werden nicht wieder anfangen


----------



## wargammel (14. November 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> ^^ nur das die Anzahl der Spieler immer weniger werden^^ die die schon gegangen sind werden nicht wieder anfangen



Würde ich so nicht sagen.

Klar bin ich total enttäuscht und wie man versucht hat mich zu "verarschen" (aus meiner Sicht) fand ich nicht lustig, doch muss ich ehrlich sein, WAR langweilt ziemlich schnell (eigentlich wie AOC).

Wenn jetzt FC sagen würde. Als ehemaliger Kunde usw. usw. möchten wir Ihnen eine Gelegenheit geben, Age of Conan noch einmal zu testen, damit Sie sehen können, was daraus geworden ist usw. usw.

Sprich wenn FC sagen würde, da hasst nen Key damit kannst das Spiel einen Monat spielen, teste es und entscheide dich dann, würde ich dies auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nimmt. Da ich nicht noch einmal Geld für eine Mogelpackung zahlen werde (da ich mich normalerweise nur auf meine eigene Meinung verlasse).

Was FC macht, dass bleibt Ihnen überlassen, wäre allerdings (eventuell) ein Effekt wieder Leute ins Spiel zu ziehen und nicht wie zur Zeit mit 30€ (für das Spiel) kurzzeitig Leute zu binden.

Oder die haben es darauf angelegt, die Pre Order Leute zu enttäuschen um mit deren Geld jetzt die Neueinsteiger mit Patches und Content so zu verwöhnen, dass diese langfristig bleiben ( Natürlich nur eine der schon ohnehin genug vorhanden Spekulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^)


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> ^^ nur das die Anzahl der Spieler immer weniger werden^^ die die schon gegangen sind werden nicht wieder anfangen


Lern doch mal bitte lesen - und vorallem aus deiner kleinen Welt auszubrechen. -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1213300


----------



## Graugon (20. November 2008)

http://aocblog.com/2008/11/funcom-q3-2008-...ial-report.html


So wie das aussieht ist Funcom im Jahr 2008, trotz 5 Monaten AOC, immer noch im Minus mit 3 Millionen. Natürlich kommen die Kredite die sie in den Jahren davor aufgenommen haben noch extra dazu.

Wenn sie trotz hoher Verkaufszahlen dieses Jahr kein Geld einnehmen, dann wird dass nächstes Jahr mit den sinkenden Abbo Zahlen sicher auch nichts mehr werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. November 2008)

Hä? Wo liest du da was von 3 Millionen Minus?


----------



## Graugon (20. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hä? Wo liest du da was von 3 Millionen Minus?



Ganz unten im Bericht befindet sich der komplette Bericht als Pdf Datei Anhang. Da musste dich durch die Zahlen durcharbeiten.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2008)

Ok, stimmt. Na dann sollen'se mal reinhauen. :/


----------



## Montoliou (21. November 2008)

Hi,

das mit den 3 Millionen Minus kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Steuerlich gesehen habt Ihr zwar recht. Was ja eigentlich gut für die Firma ist, da man dadurch keine Steuern zahlen muss. Der Cash-Flow vor Abschreibungen liegt allerdings bei ungefähr 3,3 Millionen. 
Was bedeutet das?
1. Sie haben noch gut 3.3 Millionen für Investitionen zur Verfügung.
2. Das Anlagevermögen ist allerdings um 6,6 Millionen gesunken. 

Kurzfristig ist so eine Bilanz also nicht schlimm. Sollte sich der Trend aber verstetigen, fehlt FC irgendwann das Geld für "notwendige" Neuinvestitionen. Die abgeschriebenen Geräte bestehen mit Sicherheit zum größten Teil aus Serverpark und zum programmieren benötigter EDV. Ich brauche niemandem erzählen, wie schnell sich der Markt hier entwickelt. Wie schnell man also mit veralteter Hardware dasteht.

Ein Satz zu den Krediten/Darlehen. Diese sind in den Kosten schon enthalten. Zinsaufwendungen wurden also schon berücksichtigt. Solange also ein positiver Cashflow, trotz bestehender Darlehen vorhanden ist gibt es überhaupt kein Problem. 
Die Rückzahlung ist wahrscheinlich auch schon geregelt. Die meisten Banken würden ansonsten keine Zusagen machen. Jedenfalls ist das in Deutschland so.

Naja. So lese ich die Bilanz.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Baalrok (21. November 2008)

So, bin wieder dabei. Und wie es so im offiziellem Forum aussieht, kommen immer mehr "zurück"! Da das Game anscheinend (werde es das Wochenende ausgiebig testen) Release-Status erreicht hat, scheinen einige wieder AOC eine Chance zu geben. Sollte FC es schaffen, die Einsatzbereitschaft der letzten 2-3 Monate zu halten und weiter an dem Game so zu schrauben, wie sie es mit den letzten Patches getan haben, sehe ich doch, wie die Sonne am Horizont zwischen den Gewitterwolken durchblinzelt. 

Kann nur gut sein - für FC und für den MMO-Markt. Man schaue nur was Blizzard mit dem Addon rausgebracht hat - Klasse! Da war wohl im Hinterkopf immer mit dabei, dass neue MMOs auf den Markt kommen und  man den Leuten doch etwas mehr bieten muss. Dass WAR und AOC jetzt im Endeffekt nicht die große Konkurrenz geworden sind, macht ja nix. Druck gemacht haben sie auf alle Fälle. Ich freu auf jeden Fall, dass ich jetzt zu WOTLK wieder eine Alternative habe... Und sollte es jetzt wirklich so laufen, wie es mal geplant war, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sie mich für einige Zeit oder ganz von WOW wegziehen können. 

Lasst Köpfe rollen...


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2008)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Lasst Köpfe rollen...


In Deutschland fließt nur Blut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (21. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> In Deutschland fließt nur Blut ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Spectrumizer,

das stimmt übrigens nicht. Ich habe die deutsche "cut"-Version und bei meinem Barbaren
fliegen trotzdem die Köpfe ... seltsam aber wahr .....

Im Übrigen wollte ich Dir schon lange mal sagen, das ich das echt toll finde, das jemand über
seinen Schatten springt, seine Meinung ändert und in diesem Forum tatsächlich dazu steht.

Respekt ....

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2008)

Ganz unschuldig warste daran nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (21. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> In Deutschland fließt nur Blut ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann fehlen ja nur noch die Silikon Titten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (21. November 2008)

und noch eine Kleinigkeit für alle, die es nicht wahrhaben wollen.

Früher, als ich immer behauptet habe, das die Server langsam voller werden (gefühlt),
wurden mir als Gegenbeweis immer xFire - Tendenzen vor die Nase gehalten ....

Das Gleiche nehme ich mir jetzt mal heraus und bin mal auf die Gegenargumente gespannt.

In der letzten Woche hat AOC 4 Plätze gutgemacht - während Warhammer einige Plätze verloren hat
und die Spielerzahlen drastisch gesunken sind.


----------



## BornPsycho (21. November 2008)

Tach zusammen,

wurde zwar schon häufig gesagt aber man kann ja die englische Version kaufen. Die ist unzensiert und man kann sie trotsdem komplett deutsch installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es z.B. bei Okaysoft und anderen Shops gegen Ausweiskopie.

Freue mich das die Töne hier im Forum endlich versöhnlicher sind, spiele seit release und mit dem neuen Gebiet hat Funcom echt ein Prachtstück hingelegt. Die Qualität so weiter rausbringen und alles ist gut *G* der PVP Patch war ja auch spitze und es macht richtig Spaß.

Hoffe man sieht sich im Spiel!

Auf Asgard und Titus *brüll*


----------



## salantar (21. November 2008)

lordmanu schrieb:


> hat einer noch ne gilde in der ich beitreten kann?welchen server könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



auf aries geht noch ganz gut was, zumal ja abld dser server marge mit titus kommt.

grüße der gde an alle anderen hier von aries:-)


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> und noch eine Kleinigkeit für alle, die es nicht wahrhaben wollen.
> 
> Früher, als ich immer behauptet habe, das die Server langsam voller werden (gefühlt),
> wurden mir als Gegenbeweis immer xFire - Tendenzen vor die Nase gehalten ....
> ...



ich habe die x-fire vergleiche früher nicht passend gefunden und jetzt immer noch nicht ^^
alle spieler die x-fire haben - die ich kenne - sind typische shooterspieler 
sie spielen viele spiele an und landen nach 1-2 monaten wieder bei ihrem shooter.

zusätzlich wurde x-fire hier und im offizellem forum oft angeführt das sich denke viele aoc-spieler dat einfach mal runtergeladen haben zu gucken. dadurch sind die zahlen wohl wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im endeffekt ist x-fire nicht aussagekräftig. die severzusammenlegung muss her und ich denke dann können wir wieder anständig aoc - auch in gruppen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (21. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich habe die x-fire vergleiche früher nicht passend gefunden und jetzt immer noch nicht ^^
> alle spieler die x-fire haben - die ich kenne - sind typische shooterspieler
> sie spielen viele spiele an und landen nach 1-2 monaten wieder bei ihrem shooter.
> 
> ...


ich geb dir 100% Recht - war auch eher an die xFire - Gläubigen gerichtet


----------



## Visssion (21. November 2008)

ähm eigentlich gar nicht richtig und so ... Ich bin WoW und WAR spieler und ich hab auch Xfire. Auserdem hab ich ziemlich viele freunde aus wow und war in der buddy list und die spielen keine shooter also is das einfach nur quatsch was ihr da zusammentextet... sry aber es ist einfach so!


----------



## Vinshalya (21. November 2008)

Hallöchen, 



Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich habe die x-fire vergleiche früher nicht passend gefunden und jetzt immer noch nicht ^^
> alle spieler die x-fire haben - die ich kenne - sind typische shooterspieler
> sie spielen viele spiele an und landen nach 1-2 monaten wieder bei ihrem shooter.
> 
> ...



ich sehe mich nicht unbedingt als den klassischen Shooter-Spieler (zugegeben, ab und zu spiele ich auch Shooter ;-) und das obwohl ich X-Fire verwende ;-) 

Allerdings ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht sinnig, das Tool als Grundlage für Spielerzahlen zu nehmen. Aber mich würden wirklich mal reelle Zahlen interessieren. Und zwar in dem Fall wirklich aktive Accounts. 

Ansonsten, ich bin immer noch der Meinung, egal wieviele Spieler ein Spiel hat. Es muss einem Gefallen. Ich spiele selbst z. B. WoW und obwohl es weit mehr Spieler hat als AoC, gebe ich AoC immer noch den Vorrang. Weil es mir einfach mehr Spass macht. 

Grüsse
Vinshâlya


----------



## xdave78 (21. November 2008)

Ich glaube was Fenris meint ist, dass XFire ÜBERWIEGEND von Leuten genutzt wird die massiv online spielen. IdR sind das halt Clans aus Shootern. Natürlich nun auch MMOler.  Also meine Bindungen im Netzt sind nicht weit genug verzweigt als dass ich son Tool draufhaben müsste um zu sehen wer online ist und wer was zoggt damit ich ja nix verpasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich ist 1 XFire Nutzer der AOC spielt eben ein Powerlevler mehr bzw. 1 WOWler/CSler weniger wenn ich das mal in so nette Schubladen tun würden wollte. Ich halte btw  auch nix von diese XFire Statistiken.


----------



## erwo (21. November 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe das Xfire Tool installiert gehabt und angeschaut.

Also MMO Spieler, nunja, bringt es mir irgendwie nicht viel.

Man hat eine Art Friendlist, nuja, wie ICQ.
Wenn man wirklich chat will, ist IRC aber immernoch ausreichend
irgendwie.

Ansonsten müllt einem das Tool, ohne wirklichen Mehrwert, einfach
nur das OS zu.

Oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?

Bei shooter Spielern, wo man sich evtl. vorher auf bestimmte Server
einigt im Chat oder so, mag das alles anders sein.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Graugon (23. November 2008)

http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839

Aaaaaaalso.... 70% sind schon entlassen worden und weitere 20% sollen bald folgen. Damit wird der komplette Support für AOC in den USA, bis auf eine letzte Notbesetzung, abgebaut.

Meiner Meinung nach ist AOC in den USA damit gescheitert und es solllen nur noch die letzten Dollar aus den Kunden auf dem letzten Server gequetscht werden! Eine andere Schlussfolgerung kann es nicht geben.

Da wirkt die Ankündigung nach Korea und Russland expandieren zu wollen irgendwie grotesk.


----------



## Revington (23. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839
> 
> Aaaaaaalso.... 70% sind schon entlassen worden und weitere 20% sollen bald folgen. Damit wird der komplette Support für AOC in den USA, bis auf eine letzte Notbesetzung, abgebaut.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber von der Entlassung von Support-Mitarbeitern so eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen ist meiner Meinung nach zu weit hergeholt. Blizzard hat z.B. überhaupt keine Support-Mitarbeiter in Deutschland, deshalb würde ich aber nicht darauf schließen, dass die nun die deutschen Spieler ausquetschen möchten.

Und wie war das viele Firmen / Banken etc. lassen Ihre Callcenter in Indien betreiben, vielleicht macht FC sowas ähnliches ja auch bald.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (23. November 2008)

Revington schrieb:


> Sorry aber von der Entlassung von Support-Mitarbeitern so eine Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen ist meiner Meinung nach zu weit hergeholt. Blizzard hat z.B. überhaupt keine Support-Mitarbeiter in Deutschland, deshalb würde ich aber nicht darauf schließen, dass die nun die deutschen Spieler ausquetschen möchten.
> 
> Und wie war das viele Firmen / Banken etc. lassen Ihre Callcenter in Indien betreiben, vielleicht macht FC sowas ähnliches ja auch bald.
> 
> ...



Was soll denn wieder dieses verdrehen der Wahrheit?

Jedem ist doch bekannt dass sich der WoW Support für Deutschland in Paris befindet, und jeder weiss doch dass dort Leute sitzen die der Deutschen Sprache zu 100% mächtig sind.

Warum sich der Aoc Support für die USA in den USA direkt befindet hat sicher mit den Arbeitszeiten zu tun, und man kann jetzt genau erkennen welche Stellen abgebaut werden...


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2008)

Benehmt euch, sonst ist der Thread dicht.


----------



## hansi79 (24. November 2008)

Naja, ich kann es nicht verstehen das sich die Kunden  seit 6 Monaten verarschen lassen, sich auch noch einbilden "Es wird besser" aber inzwischen laufen denen die Spieler weg. Um FC steht es nicht gut und ich glaube das es AOC besser getan hätte wenn es ein anderer Produziert hätte und die Tatsache das FC 70% der Leute endlässt spricht für den baldigen tod der Firma und des Spiels. "und da braucht man kein experte zu sein"


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2008)

Gut, das ist deine Meinung. Dass ich auf unserem Server ständig auf andere Spieler treffe, egal wo ich mich befinde und auch dass meine Auktionen schnell weggehen, lässt für mich auf anderes schließen. "Und da braucht man kein Experte zu sein."


----------



## Mittelstandskind (24. November 2008)

Hmm ich denke das diese Nachricht wohl eindeutig ist.
Man entlässt keine 70(+20)% in dem Land in dem man als Westmmorpg die meisten Spieler haben sollte.

Das heisst aber auch das wohl eine Menge US Server gemerged werden und bei der Menge an Entlassungen nehm ich mal 
stark an das wohl nur noch eine knappe Hand voll übrig bleiben wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2008)

Solche Meldungen sind geradezu Brennstoff für die Schwarzmaler hier.

Dass AoC kein Massen-MMORPG ist, bestreitet auch keiner. Auch ist offiziell klar, dass der vorzeitige Release von AoC schlecht war. Natürlich hat sich FC übernommen mit ihren Erwartungen an die Community, der Anzahl der Server und auch mit den Supportmitarbeitern. Und hat dafür eben auch mit enormen Kundenverlust bezahlt.

Die logische Schlussfolgerung: Man trennt sich als Wirtschaftsunternehmen wieder von den Teilen, die schädlich für's Unternehmen sind, weil sie unnötige Kosten verursachen. Dazu gehören nunmal Server-Merge, um Ressourcen zu sparen und das Entlassen von Mitarbeitern, um Geld zu sparen. 
Sowas ähnliches passiert in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß jeden Tag in allen Bereichen der Wirtschaft, ohne dass Unternehmen deswegen vor der Pleite stehen.
Auch wird die USA zur Zeit ziemlich von der Wirtschaftskrise gebeutelt und alle möglichen Unternehmen dort entlassen Mitarbeiter, um Kosten zu sparen.

Die genauen Gründe für die Kündigung sind dort nirgends aufgeführt. Vielleicht wurden die auch alle gefeuert, weil keiner von denen mehr auf Arbeit erschienen ist, weil'se alle am WotLK zocken sind? Oder Mines of Moria ...


----------



## Mixmorks (24. November 2008)

Wenn ich die WoW Foren richtig gelesen habe, sieht es allerdings besser aus fuer Age of Conan als die meisten (WoW-fan-seienden-)Schwarzmaler hier zusammendichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viele Spieler sind ein wenig enttaeuscht von dem laschen Schwierigkeitsgrad den Wrath of the Lich King hat und werden sich nach neuen Abenteuern umsehen (alles nur rein hypothetisch gerade)
und hier kommt die Meldung vom release des Ymir Passes ins Spiel: FunCom zeigt, dass sie am verbessern sind und das mit dem Spiel noch gearbeitet wird (gilt auch fuer das Balancing).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn sich mal jemand die Patchhistorie von World of Warcraft ansieht wird die Person sehen, dass in einem der ersten Patches Uldaman implementiert wurde (fuer alle nichtWoWler das ist eine Level 30 Instanz) sprich World of Warcraft auch noch nicht zu 100% fertig war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man hat halt damals drueberhinweggesehen weil jeder einfach gluecklich war Warcraft als Rollenspiel zu spielen und die Leute damals halt noch nicht so gekonnt im schnellleveln waren, sprich den ganzen Content nicht innerhalb von einer halben Woche durchgearbeitet hatten.FunCom muss sich nun den anforderungen von Spielern stellen die genau wissen was sie wollen und was sie tun.  Mein Fazit ist von daher:
Gebt Funcom doch einfach ne Chance und ein wenig Zeit mit dem Spiel anhand der Feedbacks zu arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (24. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dass AoC kein Massen-MMORPG ist, bestreitet auch keiner. Auch ist offiziell klar, dass der vorzeitige Release von AoC schlecht war. Natürlich hat sich FC übernommen mit ihren Erwartungen an die Community, der Anzahl der Server und auch mit den Supportmitarbeitern. Und hat dafür eben auch mit enormen Kundenverlust bezahlt.



Ich wette du traust dich nicht dass im offiziellen AOC Forum in dieser Form zu posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (24. November 2008)

Moin,

naja man kann es sehen wie man will. Aber wen 70% der Supportmitarbeiter gekündigt werden ist das sicherlich keine Nachricht um Freudessprünge zu machen. Für mich deutet das auf alle Fälle hin das es doch nicht so gut steht. Obwolh ich glaube nicht das eine Pleite von FC zu erwarten ist. Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen könnte wäre das die Firma entweder übernommen wird. Das wäre das beste was AOC passieren könnte. Es würden dann sehr viele Leute zurückkommen.  

Zu der Ganzen Xfiredisskussion. Aus den Xfirezahlen sieht man keine Benutzerzahlen heraus wurde aber glaube ich schon zig mal erwähnt. Es gibt nur eine Zahl wie lange ein pPiel gespielt wird von den Benutzer. Um so weniger das gespielt wird um so höher der Rang.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Was soll denn wieder dieses verdrehen der Wahrheit?




Welche Wahrheit denn?In deinem Link steht nur was von "rumors". 

Ich seh nur jeden Tag dass Spieler zurück oder dazukommen. 
Gestern zB musste ich mich seit 4 Monaten das erste Mal wieder im Handelsposten zum Kaufmann "drängeln",
als ich im Chat gestern unser Script posten wollte gings nicht weil es "zu lang" war - das ist noch nie passiert und hängt damit zusammen wieviele Leute insgesamt Online sind. Ich sehe fast tgl. neue Anwärter in unserem und in anderen Foren. 

Das ändert sicherlich nichts daran das LAUT GERÜCHT diese Leute entlassen worden sind.


----------



## Asenerbe (24. November 2008)

Mixmorks schrieb:


> Wenn ich die WoW Foren richtig gelesen habe, sieht es allerdings besser aus fuer Age of Conan als die meisten (WoW-fan-seienden-)Schwarzmaler hier zusammendichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wotlk ist wirklich zu leicht vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber im gleichen Atemzug zu meinen da käme AOC ins Spiel....

OMG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Dungeons in AOC sind ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz! ( Damit lass ich die verbugten Raids jetzt einfach mal aussen vor! )
Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad in AOC ist doch einfach nur lächerlich!
Wirklich ein Spiel für absolute Causals, die ihren Char mal 2-3 Std. in der Woche spielen, und von der Spielmechanik ansich 0 Ahnung haben.
( Nicht dass das schlecht wäre. Jeder kann spielen wie er am meisten Spass hat! Aber bitte dann nicht behaupten das Dungeons in AOC irgendwie fordernd wären! )

Für Raids ( Mitglieder ), die auch nur ein bischen Erfahrung in anderen Spielen gesammelt haben, sind die Raid Inis in AOC einfach nur witzlos langweilig!


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2008)

Naja 25Player Autofightig hat auch nicht grade was mit "Spielmechanik" zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Level 80 Dungeons sowie auch die überarbeiteten Dungeons sind schon recht geil in AOC.
Nun bin ich aber tatsächlich jemand der - scheinbar anders als Du zB - nicht jeden Tag 6-8Std Bock/Zeit zum spielen hat sondern 3-4x ca 3-4Std inner Woche spielt.

Wenn Du meinst ich hab keine Ahnung - ich hab selber 2 Jahre WOW in ner Raidgilde als Raidleader gespielt. (Damals noch wesentlich häufiger)
Den Vergleich zwischen den T1 bei WOW und AOC kann ich jetzt nicht aufnehmen das wir bei AOC grade noch am T0 Content sind, und der ist echt supergeil. Was ich davon halte wenn ich heute bei nem Kumpel bei den Raids zusehe ist mit meiner Sig ausreichend dargestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Asenerbe (24. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja 25Player Autofightig hat auch nicht grade was mit "Spielmechanik" zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und wiedermal ein Raidleiter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie ist immer jeder sofort Raidleiter gewesen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was die Anspielugn mit Autofight zu tun hat, ist mir sowieso schleierhaft?
Hast du auch nur einen einzigen Raid mit 25 Leute Autofight "gewonnen"?

An so nem Geschwafel sieht man schon die Objektivität der Leute hier!

Fakt ist, das man die Raids in AOC mit ner kompletten Anfängertruppe ( bezogen auf Teamplay in Raids...) locker bestreiten kann. 
Spätestens nach ein paar Trys liegt wirklich *jeder *Boss, und dann beginnt auch einfach nur das stupide Abfarmen der Ini, bis alle ihre" tollen" epixx bekommen haben.
Der einzige Unterschied ist eben, dass das auf einem erschreckend leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad als WOW aufbaut!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Und wiedermal ein Raidleiter....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ein Raidleiter ist jemand, der einen Raid leitet. Was ist daran so besonderes? Wenn du 'ne Weile in ner Gilde bist, wirste das schneller als dir lieb ist - teilweise sogar unfreiwillig ... "Jooaaa, Katha macht heut Leitung und Einteilung ..." "Hm, wat?!"



Asenerbe schrieb:


> Und was die Anspielugn mit Autofight zu tun hat, ist mir sowieso schleierhaft?
> Hast du auch nur einen einzigen Raid mit 25 Leute Autofight "gewonnen"?


Du hattest erwähnt, dass man "ansich 0 Ahnung von der Spielmechanik" haben muß, um in AoC zu PvE zu machen. Damit quote ich dich doch am besten gleich mal selber, weils wie die Faust auf's Auge passt:





Asenerbe schrieb:


> An so nem Geschwafel sieht man schon die Objektivität der Leute hier!





Asenerbe schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das man die Raids in AOC mit ner kompletten Anfängertruppe ( bezogen auf Teamplay in Raids...) locker bestreiten kann.
> Spätestens nach ein paar Trys liegt wirklich *jeder *Boss, und dann beginnt auch einfach nur das stupide Abfarmen der Ini, bis alle ihre" tollen" epixx bekommen haben.
> Der einzige Unterschied ist eben, dass das auf einem erschreckend leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad als WOW aufbaut!


Aha, wirklich auch sehr objektiv.


----------



## none the less (24. November 2008)

Asenerbe wie er leibt und lebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keiner nimmt ihn ernst, das proviziert ihn nur noch mehr zusammenhangsloses Zeug zu posten.


----------



## Tiegars (24. November 2008)

none schrieb:


> Asenerbe wie er leibt und lebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja er hat zum Teil schon recht. Die Dungeons sind echt keine Herausforderung. Ist nicht zum vergleichen wie ich von WOW kenne MC oder BWL oder Naxx zu anfangszeiten. Da hebn wir uns echt die Zähne ausgebissen. Bei BWL war sogar damals ein Bug dabei nach einem Patch das der erste Boss geresettet hat war nicht nice. Stellt euch mal vor auch bei WOW hats Fehler^^ Ich will ja nicht alles kritisieren aber im Bereich Dungeons werden sie dne Level von WOW mit dem heutigen Stand nicht erreichen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Montoliou (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte jetzt mal etwas in die Diskussion werfen, zu dem ich mir selber noch keine abschließende Meinung bilden konnte. Vielleicht helfen mir ja eure dabei?!?

Wieso schafft es Funcom nicht, nach einem desaströsen Start, nach vielen nicht gehaltenen Versprechungen (DX10 gibts immer noch nicht), nach miesem Support usw. das Ruder herum zu reissen. Die wissen doch was auf dem Spiel steht.

Und wie das geht ist auch kein Geheimnis. HDRO und WAR machen es vor. Bei WAR wird gepatched wie bescheuert. Nach 1 1/2 Monaten werden 2 der fehlenden Klassen nachgereicht. (Man hat der Community VOR dem KAUF gesagt was fehlen wird) Bugs die Samstags auftreten werden Montags schon korrigiert. Gamemaster sind in 5 Minuten anwesend und helfen wo sie können. HDRO macht es sogar noch besser. Patches bieten neue Gebiete, Housing, Hobbys, Musiksysteme mit der Möglichkeit eine Band zu gründen, neue Storylines, Klassenbalancing mit NEUEN Fähigkeiten in jedem 3. Patch. Was die Erweiterung (Moria) jetzt wieder alles richtig macht mag ich gar nicht aufzählen um Funcom nicht die Schamesröte ins Gesicht zu treiben.

Also nochmal. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Jungs bei Mythic oder Codemaster intelligenter oder technisch versierter sind. Wo also liegt der Grund. Warum fährt Funcom mit Ihrem Flagschiff AOC auf ein Riff zu und fängt erst an, kurz bevor es aufläuft langsam am Ruder zu drehen. Ich kann noch nicht sehen, daß man aus den schwierigen Gewässern raussegelt. Ihr etwa? 

Was meint Ihr? Wo liegt das Problem? Warum können andere was FC nicht kann?

Gruß

Monti


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja er hat zum Teil schon recht. Die Dungeons sind echt keine Herausforderung. Ist nicht zum vergleichen wie ich von WOW kenne MC oder BWL oder Naxx zu anfangszeiten. Da hebn wir uns echt die Zähne ausgebissen. Bei BWL war sogar damals ein Bug dabei nach einem Patch das der erste Boss geresettet hat war nicht nice. Stellt euch mal vor auch bei WOW hats Fehler^^ Ich will ja nicht alles kritisieren aber im Bereich Dungeons werden sie dne Level von WOW mit dem heutigen Stand nicht erreichen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


In welchen Endlevel Instanzen biste denn in AOC schon gewesen? 

Aber wenn ihr unbedingt wieder WOW heranziehen wollt: Es gab weitaus mehr BUGs als der von Dir genannte im BWL. Ich möchte nur mal nicht vorhandene Loots, unverwundbare Lavapacks und Golemagg erwähnen (der gelegentlich auch schonmal Aggro bekam wenn man hinter ihm über die Brücke ging) Naxx war bis zum Schluss total verbuggt. Heutzutage kann natürlich jeder Gimp raiden und Illidan töten - auch traurig.


Ja ich habe in MC und BWL Raids geleitet, stell Dir vor. Ich weiss nicht was daran so besonderes sein soll - nur weil Du es vielleicht nicht kannst.


----------



## ogum (24. November 2008)

@Monti

ich denke mal AOC ist ein sehr gutes und ausgereiftes Spiel. Ich spiele es seit ca 3 Monaten(habe 1en 80er und 26er Char) und die Bugs die mir begegnet sind kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.
Es kommt etwa alle 3 Wochen ein patch der zum teil sehr umfangreich ausfällt(dx10 soll wohl mit dem nächsten oder übernächsten patch kommen, interessiert mich aber nicht weil ich xp habe und das game auch so super aussieht und dabei noch sehr stabil läuft).
Ich denke funcom pacht erheblich schneller als Blizzard(z.B. Bergbaufreez in wow lowgebieten gab es so 2 Jahre lang, Onyxia pre war bis vor 5 Monaten noch verbuggt(is ja jetzt abgeschaft), caster casten durch berge ... sicher immer noch).
Über WAR kann ich nichts sagen, hab ich nicht gespielt.
Denke mal die meisten Negativbeiträge sind von hardcorezockern, für die das Spiel vielleicht nicht das richtige ist, oder entäuschten Spielern die nur den schlechten Start mitgemacht haben und nicht registrieren das AOC jetzt ein gutes game ist.
Und wenn hier jmd schreibt das funcom an einem Bereich Stellen abbaut heißt das ja nicht das es der Firma schlecht geht.
Auf der fc homepage und im letzten Quartalsbericht steht auch das sie Leute suchen und einstellen.
Denke mal das liegt auch an dem Forum hier das gerne schwarzgemalt wird.

*edit: es gibt in AOC nicht all die Sachen die es in den von dir erwähnten Spielen gibt, und genauso gibt es in den erwähnten Spielen nicht all die Dinge die es in AOC gibt. 
Ich finde das gut, wäre auch langweilig wenn alles das gleiche wär nur mit anderen chars.


----------



## Montoliou (24. November 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> @Monti
> 
> ich denke mal AOC ist ein sehr gutes und ausgereiftes Spiel. Ich spiele es seit ca 3 Monaten(habe 1en 80er und 26er Char) und die Bugs die mir begegnet sind kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.
> Es kommt etwa alle 3 Wochen ein patch der zum teil sehr umfangreich ausfällt(dx10 soll wohl mit dem nächsten oder übernächsten patch kommen, interessiert mich aber nicht weil ich xp habe und das game auch so super aussieht und dabei noch sehr stabil läuft).
> ...



Hi,

ich habs bis vor 2 Monaten selbst noch gespielt. Und da wusste FC schon was passiert wenn die nicht langsam in die puschen kommen. Dazu kommt die Politik, Dinge zu versprechen und die Leute dann von Patchtermin zu Patchtermin hinzuhalten. Empfindest du sowas als eine seriöse Geschäftspolitik? Ich persönlich nicht. Und da ich mir meine "Geschäftspartner" gerne nach Integrität aussuche, gehörte FC leider nicht mehr dazu. Klar das ist meine Entscheidung. Die Frage ist aber immer noch, warum musste es soweit kommen? Musste Funcom AOC wirklich unfertig auf den Markt geben? Oder war es Gier? (die ja bekanntlich Hirn frisst) Auf welchen Loorbeeren wurde sich danach ausgeruht? Warum musste man die Community anlügen? (AOC ist das PVP Game schlechthin. *prust* Alle WARler liegen gerade am Boden und halten sich die Bäuche.) 
Man hat soviel falsch gemacht, was man nicht falsch hätte machen müssen. Das ist eigentlich der Hauptkritikpunkt. Und das ist es auch was ich nicht verstehe.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2008)

..und das ist auch der Punkt wo wir uns hier im Kreis drehen. Du hast Dir zum Zeitpunkt X ne Meinung gebildet und die ist für Dich Dogma.
So ist die Welt aber nicht.

In WAR ist auch nicht alles Supi. Man braucht ja nur auch mal da ins Forum zu schaun.
Über die Systemanforderungen und die Athmospäre der Welt bei WAR prusten sich AOC und WOW Fans gleichermassen ab.


----------



## Lanatir (24. November 2008)

Funcom hat am 22. November 70% seiner amerikanischen Belegschaft gefeuert.

Link

http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839


----------



## Mordrach (24. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Funcom hat am 22. November 70% seiner amerikanischen Belegschaft gefeuert.
> 
> Link
> 
> http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839



Wenigstens die vorherige Seite hättest Du Dir schon anschauen können, ist doch peinlich kurz vorher gepostetes zu wiederholen.

Hättest ja wenigstens aktuellerweise die heutigen News bzw. Funcoms Stellungsnahme Tentonhammer gegenüber dazu posten können:



> We did have some staffing cuts at Funcom this week as well as new positions opening in the organization as part of our ongoing cost based efficiency and performance initiatives that are vital to any business.



Quelle: http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49966


----------



## corpescrust (24. November 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Musste Funcom AOC wirklich unfertig auf den Markt geben? Oder war es Gier? (die ja bekanntlich Hirn frisst) Auf welchen Loorbeeren wurde sich danach ausgeruht? Warum musste man die Community anlügen? (AOC ist das PVP Game schlechthin. *prust* Alle WARler liegen gerade am Boden und halten sich die Bäuche.)
> Man hat soviel falsch gemacht, was man nicht falsch hätte machen müssen. Das ist eigentlich der Hauptkritikpunkt. Und das ist es auch was ich nicht verstehe.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Naja ,Bill Rooper hat in diesem Zusammenhang mal Interview über den verfrühtem Release von HGL gegeben.

Darin hat er  Sinn gemäß gesagt, dass jeder im Team Magenschmerzen hatte HGl in diesem Zustand auf den Markt zu werfen.
Aber es ging schlicht gesagt um deren Existenz. 
Weil einfach kein Geld mehr da war um das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln.

Ich stelle mir die Situation bei FC ähnlich vor.
Sagt der Publisher " Schluss gibt nix mehr" dann ist das so.


Ich mein glaubt ihr wirklich, da sitzen ein paar böse Hutzelmänchen am Tisch und hecken sich aus wie sie uns das Geld aus der Taschen ziehen können ?


----------



## Montoliou (24. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..und das ist auch der Punkt wo wir uns hier im Kreis drehen. Du hast Dir zum Zeitpunkt X ne Meinung gebildet und die ist für Dich Dogma.
> So ist die Welt aber nicht.



Nein ist es nicht. Aber das AOC PvP nicht mal ansatzweise an WAR heran kommt darüber brauchen wir doch wohl selbst nach dem PvP Patch nicht ernsthaft diskutieren oder? Natürlich ist WAR bei der Grafik schlechter. Und bestimmt auch noch bei vielen anderen Punkten. Aber die Summe der Dinge zählt. Und die Summe der Dinge hat wohl einige dazu bewegt AOC den Rücken zu kehren. Ist das etwa falsch? Ich frage ja nur warum Funcom nach einer langen Liste von negativen Faktoren nicht schnell positive nachgeschoben hat? Und warum man nicht die Regeln den guten Anstands einhält und seine Kunden einfach mal nicht anlüft. Das ist es was ich kritisiere. Es mag sein das AOC jetzt super ist. Aber leider ist die Chance vertan. Glaubt Ihr wirklich das die Anzahl der Neueinsteiger die Anzahl der Abbrecher übersteigt? 

Nochmal. Ich mochte AOC. Ich mochte Tortage. Ich mochte die Charaktermodelle. Ich mochte das Kampfsystem. Es war nicht alles schlecht. Aber ich lass mich nicht verarschen. Und ich mag nicht an 2cm hohen Bodenwellen mit meinem Char hängen bleiben. Ich mag nicht den kompletten schwarzen Tempel 5 mal machen müssen. Nur weil der Endboss verbugt ist. Ich mag nicht da stehen und denken: "Wo level ich den jetzt zwischen 30 und 40"? Ich mag nicht nur grinden. Ich mag nicht im Chat rumsuchen müssen wie ich was aus- oder einschalte. Ich mag nicht 2 Tage lang nach ner Gruppe suchen nur um das Vanirlager 6 mal zu durchlaufen. Ich könnte ewig so weiter machen. Die Summe der Dinge eben.



xdave78 schrieb:


> In WAR ist auch nicht alles Supi. Man braucht ja nur auch mal da ins Forum zu schaun.
> Über die Systemanforderungen und die Athmospäre der Welt bei WAR prusten sich AOC und WOW Fans gleichermassen ab.



Die Atmosphäre? Hast dus gespielt? Xdave? Ehrlich. Man schmeckt den Krieg.. und zwar richtigen Krieg, nicht diesen Räuber und Gendarm-Scheiss aus WOW, an jeder Ecke. Natürlich hüpft dir nicht dauernd ein Vögelchen um die Füsse. Nein die liegen tot auf verseuchtem Boden. Das ist WAR. Also erzähl mir nix von Atmosphäre. AOC in Tortage.. das gebe ich zu. Das war auch wirklich super. Aber WOW???

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Lanatir (24. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Wenigstens die vorherige Seite hättest Du Dir schon anschauen können, ist doch peinlich kurz vorher gepostetes zu wiederholen.
> 
> Hättest ja wenigstens aktuellerweise die heutigen News bzw. Funcoms Stellungsnahme Tentonhammer gegenüber dazu posten können:
> 
> ...


Das was die meisten hier posten anzuschauen hab ich mir abgewöhnt, etwa 80% aller poster hier sind auf meiner internen ignore liste.
Ich habe weder in irgendeiner Form stellung bezogen, noch bewertet, und jeder der dem ersten link, also meinem folgt sieht zwangsläufig auch die stellungnahme Funcoms dazu. Du musst nicht gleich in verteidigungsstellung springen, ich bin nicht dein Feind.

Hallo XDave, was macht die AOC Front. Ist Sylviaa oder wie die heisst endlich gebannt?


----------



## SirYork (24. November 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Und die Abonennten werden mit der Zeit wieder Mehr. Viele haben das spiel ja angefangen und aufgehört weil die das spiel reifen lassen wollen.
> Und wenn das spiel noch etwas entwicklungs zeit hatte werden noch mehr Abonennten kommen.




träum weiter viele der leute hätten AOC nie angerührt wenn warhammer vorher gekommen wäre
funcom kann machen was es will wenn sie 50.000 spieler haben liegen sie gut


----------



## none the less (24. November 2008)

>>*Vorsicht weiterlesen auf eigene Gefahr*...bissige Kinder der Kindergartengang machen wieder das AoC Forum unsicher. Jeder gelesene Abschnitt könnte zu akuter Übelkeit und daraufhin zu Brechreiz führen.<<


----------



## Lanatir (24. November 2008)

none schrieb:


> >>*Vorsicht weiterlesen auf eigene Gefahr*...bissige Kinder der Kindergartengang machen wieder das AoC Forum unsicher. Jeder gelesene Abschnitt könnte zu akuter Übelkeit und dann zu Brechreiz führen.<<


Alberner Selbstdarsteller


----------



## none the less (24. November 2008)

Yes! Wieder zum ernst des Lebens..ehm wie war das Thema nochmal....ah genau, das Leben ist ungerecht. Alles ist Scheiße.


----------



## erwo (24. November 2008)

Hi,



Montoliou schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre? Hast dus gespielt? Xdave? Ehrlich. Man schmeckt den Krieg.. und zwar richtigen Krieg, nicht diesen Räuber und Gendarm-Scheiss aus WOW, an jeder Ecke. Natürlich hüpft dir nicht dauernd ein Vögelchen um die Füsse. Nein die liegen tot auf verseuchtem Boden. Das ist WAR. Also erzähl mir nix von Atmosphäre. AOC in Tortage.. das gebe ich zu. Das war auch wirklich super. Aber WOW???



Also WAR ist im Moment noch nicht ansatzweise da wo daoc bspw. schon ewig ist,
WAR iss noch nicht so weit, so richtig den Gegnern etwas wegnehmen kann man nicht,
die Boni auf die Keeps sind nicht so richtig da, Artes etc. gibts noch nicht und so.
Das es WoW like ist mit nur 2 Fraktionen ist leider auch einfach ein Fakt.


Bei AOC gibts keine Fraktionen, man muss sich den Krieg halt selber machen,
indem man sich mit einer anderen Gilde verfeindet, das dort noch viel zu tun
ist kann wohl keiner bestreiten, das die Ansätze aber schonmal nicht schlecht
sind aber doch wohl auch nicht oder?


@Tiegars und den anderen wegen der Raid Geschichte, habt ihr wirklich mal
nen Raid mitgemacht in AOC? Also T1 oder T2?

Vistrix oder der 1. T2 Boss bspw. - da ist schon einiges an Organisation nötig,
vor allem sind alle Klassen gefragt, durch Spezial Casts und ihre Timeouts
ist nochmal bisschen was extra wo man drauf achten muss und so weiter.
BSP: T2 Boss, verschiedene Tanks müssen Verschiedene Adds tanken, andere
Kiten, verschiedene Leute werden gestunnt, man muss Teile von Toten Adds
aufheben, passend entstunnen usw. usf. - nach dem Boss kommt denn wohl
direkt der nächste usw.

Also ich finde das nicht zu simpel, wenn man es mit WoW vergleicht, T2 BWL.
Der 2. Boss reines gekloppe, überhaupt die Drachen waren abgesehen von den
Tanks welche ab und zu bissl Aggro Management machen mussten einfach
nur stink langweilig, Heiler und DDs haben da idr. Fernsehen geschaut nebenbei,
also das fand ich deutlich einfacher irgendwie, auch wenns "schöne" Spezialeffekte
gab (Bei Nefe bspw.) - Aber besser war das doch nicht wirklich, eher noch einfacher.
Vorbereitung war dann halt ein paar passende Tränke und bisschen Resi, das wars.
Setup ist nicht so wichtig, Spezialaufgaben gabs schonmal garnicht, Heiler starren
auf die Lebensbalken, ab und an bissl Movement, DDs schauen auf ihr Aggro
Tool, ab und zu bissl Movement, und ewig viele Versuche am Anfang bis man es
ja _auswendig_ kennt um den Boss zu legen.

Und was dem Braten noch die Krone aufsetzt, man musste die Dinger ewig lange
abfarmen, da verschiedenes vorraussetzung war (T1 Rüstung, T2 Rüstung etc.)
Crafting gabs nicht usw.

Auch hier ist AOC nicht richtig top, man muss diverse Bosse zu oft legen, es könnten
auch mehr sein, und die Crafting Sachen wurden nen Tick zu sehr generved, aber
Verglichen mit der "Konkurrenz" ist das imho nicht so wirklich schlimm.


Dazu kommen die erweiterten Möglichkeiten bei AOC (und irgendwann sicher auch
bei WAR) mit dem Kollisionssystem, da geht schon einiges.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja er hat zum Teil schon recht. Die Dungeons sind echt keine Herausforderung. Ist nicht zum vergleichen wie ich von WOW kenne MC oder BWL oder Naxx zu anfangszeiten. Da hebn wir uns echt die Zähne ausgebissen. Bei BWL war sogar damals ein Bug dabei nach einem Patch das der erste Boss geresettet hat war nicht nice. Stellt euch mal vor auch bei WOW hats Fehler^^ Ich will ja nicht alles kritisieren aber im Bereich Dungeons werden sie dne Level von WOW mit dem heutigen Stand nicht erreichen.


Wie ich dir in der PN schon geschrieben hab: MC und BWL waren zu Anfangszeiten ebenfalls heftigst verbuggt. Und die Bosse waren, wenn man ehrlich ist auch keine wirkliche Herausforderung mehr, sobald man die Taktik verstanden hat. Da konnte der Try nur von jemandem versaut werden, der zB beim Ablauf vom Timer es verpennt hat, sich zu bewegen und deswegen am AoE verreckt ist.
Und ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass zu Anfangszeiten von WoW zB auch stinknormale Dungeons wie "Todesminen", das Schiff da unten oder die patroulierenden Piraten, ziemlich verbuggt waren. Da kamen mehr als einmal plötzlich die Piraten vom ganzen Schiff wegen nem Aggro-Bug - oder das Verließ in Stormwind, da wars so ähnlich.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis ...


----------



## Brummbör (24. November 2008)

richtig spectrumizer die bosse waren zu ANFANG verbuggt aber jetzt ist schon ein halbes jahr um. vom anfang ist AOC weit entfernt auch wenns erst jetzt releasefertig ist. alle die von anfang an dabei sind haben jetzt ca 140 euro dafür gezahlt ums spiel so zu haben wie es von anfang an sein sollte. das gejammer möcht ich hören wenn spiele in zukunft zu dem preis im laden stehen.
@ erwo: bwl bosse mit AOC bossen zu vergleichen ist lächerlich. welchen bwl boss hat man in so wenigen trys gelegt wie die bei AOC? und ich mein BWL vor den nerfs als zb vaelastrasz nur ne stunde da war vor despawn (waren 6 trys wann man schnell mit reinlaufen war ^^) und dann erst nach 12 stunden wieder kam.
glaub first blood hatte alle aoc bosse schon anfang august weggehauen. sagt wohl alles zum anspruch. und die gilde hat dann auch schon aufgehört weils nichts mehr zu tun gab für lvl 80s. und was kam in der zeit nach? nichts.


----------



## Mordrach (24. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> ...
> Also WAR ist im Moment noch nicht ansatzweise da wo daoc bspw. schon ewig ist,
> ...



Und um da hinzukommen müssten sie jetzt auch verdammt viel an WAR ändern.
Die Art der BGs, die EA-Mythic von GuildWars und WoW kopiert hat und in WAR reingefriemelt hat ist z. B. absolut unverträglich mit dem RvR Konzept.

Ich denke Sanya Thomas und einige andere wussten schon warum sie EA-Mythic kurz nach der Übernahme Mythics von EA verlassen haben.
Für mich wirkt WAR so als ob man nochmal eine verdammt alte Engine unverändert dazu benutzen wollte schnell nochmal möglichst viel Profit mit ihr zu erwirtschaften und man nach drei Jahren Content-Generierung möglichst schnell ein MMO rausbringen wollte.


----------



## b0mb4z (24. November 2008)

Boah, hört doch mal auf mit dem ganzen rumgejammer, von Wegen WoW hatte anfangs Bugs, bla aber AoC hat ja viel mehr bla...
Ich gehöre selber zu den gebrannten Kindern, die bei AoC gleich nen 3-Monats-Abo abgeschlossen haben und nachher in die Röhre guckten, weils nach dem zweiten Monat langweilig wurde.
Ich habe für mich meine Konsequenzen gezogen und habe das Spiel nicht mehr weitergespielt. Thema aus. 
Was soll ich monatelang darauf rumreiten, dass Funcom die Kunden derbe verarscht hat... bringt doch keinem etwas. 
Für mich selber habe ich die Lehre gezogen, dass ich künftig nicht jedes Wort eines Publishers glauben werde und die investierte Kohle als Lehrgeld verbucht. 
Aber anscheinend sind die Dauerflamer hier nicht in der Lage etwas dazuzulernen.

Ich meine, ihr schlagt doch auch nicht einer armen Rentnerin die frisch im lokalen Elektro-Markt gekaufte Heino-CD aus der Hand und fangt an, ihr zu erklären, wie Scheiße Heino doch ist und wie viel besser moderner Hip-Hop und Rap ist... 
Denkt  mal drüber nach. 

MfG


----------



## Graugon (24. November 2008)

Als ob der nahezu komplette Abbau des AOC Supports in den USA nicht schon ausreichen würde, an schlechten Neuigkeiten von Funnicom für einen Tag...

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=102047

...dazu wäre noch zu sagen dass einige recht negative Beiträge innerhalb von wenigen Minuten von dem umtriebigen Waldgeist gelöscht wurden. Dazu gehörten teilweise Beiträge von enttäuschten AOC Spielern der ersten Stunde, wie ich verwundert feststellen musste!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> richtig spectrumizer die bosse waren zu ANFANG verbuggt aber jetzt ist schon ein halbes jahr um. vom anfang ist AOC weit entfernt auch wenns erst jetzt releasefertig ist.


Ja, aber man sollte auch bedenken, dass zB zu Release von WoW nur Onyxia als Raid gab. Dann paar Monate später kam MC und dann nochmal 4-5 Monate später BWL. AoC ist jetzt 6 Monate draussen und hat T2 Raids.



Brummbör schrieb:


> alle die von anfang an dabei sind haben jetzt ca 140 euro dafür gezahlt ums spiel so zu haben wie es von anfang an sein sollte. das gejammer möcht ich hören wenn spiele in zukunft zu dem preis im laden stehen.


Sie wurden aber auch nicht gezwungen, solange weiter zu spielen. Und wenn sie's getan haben, werden sie schon ihre Gründe haben. Wohlmöglich sind doch nicht alle MMO-Spieler so WoW-"Verwöhnt".
Ich finde b0mb4z hat das in seinem Beitrag gut verbildlicht mit den Heino-CDs.



Brummbör schrieb:


> @ erwo: bwl bosse mit AOC bossen zu vergleichen ist lächerlich. welchen bwl boss hat man in so wenigen trys gelegt wie die bei AOC? und ich mein BWL vor den nerfs als zb vaelastrasz nur ne stunde da war vor despawn (waren 6 trys wann man schnell mit reinlaufen war ^^) und dann erst nach 12 stunden wieder kam.
> glaub first blood hatte alle aoc bosse schon anfang august weggehauen. sagt wohl alles zum anspruch. und die gilde hat dann auch schon aufgehört weils nichts mehr zu tun gab für lvl 80s. und was kam in der zeit nach? nichts.


Genauso ist es "lächerlich", WoW-, War- oder HdRO-Bosse mit AoC Bossen zu vergleichen.
Und mal ehrlich: Welcher Boss in WoW war nach dem 2. oder 3. Kill nicht nur einfach abrattern der immer gleichen Taktik? Und wie schauts nun mit dem WotLK-Content aus? "25th November" hat da auch den Content eines kompletten AddOns in 4 Tagen gecleart. Das beinhaltet Leveln auf 80, (Heroic-)Instanzen abfarmen für Equip und Bosse in Naxx tryen, die nach dem 3. oder 4. Try auch alle lagen.

Und wo kommen wir jetzt damit hin? Richtig, nirgends. AoC ist nicht WoW 2, sollte es nie werden und es ist - wie b0mb4z sagte - Unsinn, solche "aber in WoW ists doch auch so, warum ists bei AoC nich so ..."-Vergleiche ständig zu bringen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2008)

Und somit hat sich auch dieser Thread mit erstaunlicher Leichtigkeit in das diskussionsunwürdige Tal der Polemik begeben. Und da wir mal wieder auf der leidigen "WAR >< WOW >< HDRO >< AOC" Schiene fahren und sich die Debattierenden mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit die Bälle zuspielen, schließe ich hier ab. Ich habe auf den letzten Seiten nicht wirklich etwas Neues gelesen, sicher, es war anders verpackt aber der Inhalt war immernoch derselbe. 

Bei Beschwerden meldet Euch bitte bei Domian oder alternativ bei mir über PN.


----------

